# AEW Revolution 2022 Official PPV Discussion Thread



## 3venflow

Other matches that seem quite possible:

Danielson vs. Moxley
Jericho vs. Kingston
PAC vs. Malakai or a variation of Death Triangle vs. House of Black

I also think there's a chance of Jay White vs. Orange Cassidy which would kinda mirror PAC vs. OC from Revolution 2020.

And either Darby/Sting vs. Andrade/Hardy or some combo of Darby/Sammy/Andrade for the TNT Title.

Plus of course there'll be a three-way for the AEW World Tag Team Title, which I'm predicting to be Jurassic Express vs. two of Young Bucks, Santana/Ortiz, reDRagon and FTR.


----------



## Jedah

It's a very bad sign that the men's and women's title matches are both ice cold.

But Punk/MJF is hot and I'm really liking the lineup for the ladder match so far.

I'm most looking forward to whatever happens with Moxley and Danielson.


----------



## RiverFenix

Britt vs Rosa needs to be a cage match. If they don't do it for the PPV I think it means Britt retains via outside help, setting up Dynamite main event cage match where Rosa finally wins the title. 

AEW needs to nail the winner in the FOTR match after Scorpio Sky won the inaugural one and promptly went back into an afterthough new tag team. If they're going all Hoss then Archer and returning Miro both likely additions. Wardlow is probably the current favorite. 

I think one of Jericho/Kingston or Mox/Danielson will be held back for the main television match after the PPV. 

Allin vs Sammy vs Andrade is the way to go. 

Jade will defend her title as well. 

Jurassic Express vs Bucks vs reDRagon is too telegraphed to happen. Maybe they eliminate each other sorta deal. Bucks will be on the PPV, reDRagon is too new and could be left off. Might be better to have a lesser team here surprise for the rub. This could be a hig drama vehicle fall out that sets in motion Jack vs Christian, get the title on the Bucks for eventual Hardy Boyz reunion title match, and potentially see Hardy booted by whichever of his tag teams got into the match, ideally Private Party as they were his OG team.


----------



## One Shed

I am actually pretty excited about Danielson vs Moxley. I hope it will make Mox actually have a good wrestling match vs just going out to the floor and up his game as a result.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

That MJF and Punk picture haha.

I reccomend this match as a warmup. The fued that got me into indie wrestling


----------



## Gn1212

GNKenny said:


> That MJF and Punk picture haha.
> 
> I reccomend this match as a warmup. The fued that got me into indie wrestling


Knowing Punk, this could be the match of the night. He's gonna be studying tape thoroughly. Expecting some tributes to Piper, Valentine, Raven and I wouldn't be surprised Brodie and even Cody(can see MJF doing that).


----------



## Not Lying

Hope we get Sammy/Darby/Andrade. Jericho/Eddie should be a fun brawl.

They should do Jade/Nyla (why have her beat Ruby?) or Jade/Mercedes.


----------



## Erik.

Card looks hot already.

And we've still got Bryan/Mox to be added to it. No doubt a Malakai Black vs PAC match and Jericho vs Kingston.

I do wonder who will be picked as winners for the tag title matches too.

I assume Young Bucks and reDRagon win and go to Revolution as challengers.


----------



## Damon Hen

I'd have Page squash Cole in like three minutes. A big, overpowering squash. Everyone expects an AEW PPV main-event to run 40 mins, here's how you change that predictably. It would bring a buzz and finally make Hangman look credible. I'm talking Brock vs Cena at Summerslam vibes.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Damon Hen said:


> I'd have Page squash Cole in like three minutes. A big, overpowering squash. Everyone expects an AEW PPV main-event to run 40 mins, here's how you change that predictably. It would bring a buzz and finally make Hangman look credible. I'm talking Brock vs Cena at Summerslam vibes.


I wouldn't go that far but I'd love a main event on a modern wrestling PPV to go about 10-12 minutes. Everyone expects these 40 minute epics now and it'd be genuinely shocking. 

Part of the reason I like 2000s New Japan is the short and brutal main events.


----------



## Damon Hen

But how great would it be for Page to completely totally outclass Cole? No one is expecting that. I'd have Page deal with him easily on the test of strength, Cole looks shocked, doesn't know what to do etc. Make it known early that there is clear difference in ability and level. Then have Page absolutely ragdoll him for a few minutes and knock his head off with the buckshot lariat.

He'd be the biggest star in the company after this. Finally worth his belt. Then you build all your shows around the Punk title programme for the next ppv - when it finally arrives, everyone wants to see it and it feels like a BIG fight between the two BIGGEST stars in the company. 

As for Cole, keep him off TV for a few months and send him on an intense gym regime. When he's back, he can be a man on a mission mr serious type. That's when you turn him against the Young Bucks... if that story has to happen.


----------



## Damon Hen

AEW needs some shock value. All the storylines are too hunky dory. Crowds also sleep on their main events because they are exhausted from these constant 30 min formulaic matches that flow as you'd expect. Make it feel real. This wakes them up. In a fight anything can happen.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Won't shock me if we get Hook VS QT on the PPV or Buy In.


----------



## Prosper

@Catalanotto pin por favor?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Gotcha, my friend, done and done


----------



## El Hammerstone

The winner of the ladder match should really get a shot at the World title if anything, especially considering TNT title shots are given out to pretty much anybody.


----------



## Prosper

El Hammerstone said:


> The winner of the ladder match should really get a shot at the World title if anything, especially considering TNT title shots are given out to pretty much anybody.


I just look at it as guys getting a big PPV spot/pay day while also getting a title shot. Plus the bragging rights of being “The Face of Revolution” for whatever that’s worth. Winning/getting a match at SSlam/Mania for example is more important than on RAW.


----------



## Jbardo37

Page should win in 10-12 minutes but no doubt the match will be 20-25.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prosper said:


> I just look at it as guys getting a big PPV spot/pay day while also getting a title shot. Plus the bragging rights of being “The Face of Revolution” for whatever that’s worth. Winning/getting a match at SSlam/Mania for example is more important than on RAW.


I would be cool if they get a guaranteed title shot at Double or Nothing. Your right, that the spot on a PPV would add something. It puts the focus on the champion to have to keep their title until Double or Nothing and makes the ladder match winner a final boss type.


----------



## Aedubya

Didn't wanna use my thread then no? Haha


----------



## Erik.

Here are the match times of all PPV World title matches since inception:

Jericho vs Page - 24:10
Jericho vs Cody - 29:35
Jericho vs Moxley - 22:20
Moxley vs Brodie Lee - 15:30
Moxley vs MJF - 23:40
Moxley vs Kingston - 17:35
Omega vs Moxley - 25:15
Omega vs Orange Cassidy vs PAC - 27:00
Omega vs Christian - 21:20
Omega vs Page - 25:35

It's obvious AEW sees themselves as the wrestling promotion - so I assume Cole vs Page goes about 23 minutes if anything.

Will be a good match too, just a bit predictable for now.


----------



## DammitChrist

Adam Cole lasting 20+ minutes against Adam Page at AEW Revolution is the right call here


----------



## Not Lying

Damon Hen said:


> But how great would it be for Page to completely totally outclass Cole? No one is expecting that. I'd have Page deal with him easily on the test of strength, Cole looks shocked, doesn't know what to do etc. Make it known early that there is clear difference in ability and level. Then have Page absolutely ragdoll him for a few minutes and knock his head off with the buckshot lariat.
> 
> He'd be the biggest star in the company after this. Finally worth his belt. Then you build all your shows around the Punk title programme for the next ppv - when it finally arrives, everyone wants to see it and it feels like a BIG fight between the two BIGGEST stars in the company.
> 
> As for Cole, keep him off TV for a few months and send him on an intense gym regime. When he's back, he can be a man on a mission mr serious type. That's when you turn him against the Young Bucks... if that story has to happen.


I'm down for the idea but you know this has 0% chance of happeinng.


----------



## MaseMan

Already looking like a can't miss show. Honestly, of all the title matches right now, Britt looks most likely to lose her belt. No way Cole wins the World Title already, and I think Jurassic Express will be keeping their belts for a bit longer.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I am going to call my shot; Santana and Ortiz and Men of the Year will be facing Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy at Revolution.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

One of these days they are going to stop fighting fate. It would be so simple to book a tag team gauntlet instead of the battle royales. Booking two tag team battle royales lends me to believe that Coach Tony K has completely forgotten that match could be a possibility. 

They already have run one tag team gauntlet match, IMSMR. It was the match in Summer 2020 where Hangman interfered and cost the bucks a title shot…IIRC. It was easy enough to recall because there was a pivotal moment for Hangman’s character at the time. It was difficult to remember because it was about eighteen months ago. Time has lost all meaning since Tony Khan booked the damn pandemic to run for so long. It’s the NWO of international pandemics.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I hope Cole wins, Hangman's run has been dried up shit, I am willing to openly embarrass myself and say to the entire WF universe that Cole can have a better run than Hangman, even if it's short lived.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Ultimo Duggan said:


> One of these days they are going to stop fighting fate. It would be so simple to book a tag team gauntlet instead of the battle royales. Booking two tag team battle royales lends me to believe that Coach Tony K has completely forgotten that match could be a possibility.
> 
> They already have run one tag team gauntlet match, IMSMR. It was the match in Summer 2020 where Hangman interfered and cost the bucks a title shot…IIRC. It was easy enough to recall because there was a pivotal moment for Hangman’s character at the time. It was difficult to remember because it was about eighteen months ago. Time has lost all meaning since Tony Khan booked the damn pandemic to run for so long. It’s the NWO of international pandemics.


I think they haven't gone back to the gauntlet because how much shit they got with the lottery balls being drawn from the tumbler.


----------



## Erik.

Reign of Terror ends soon.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> Reign of Terror ends soon.


I think Rosa loses at Revolution, but finally wins the title at Double or Nothing.


----------



## DammitChrist

Catalanotto said:


> I hope Cole wins, Hangman's run has been dried up shit, I am willing to openly embarrass myself and say to the entire WF universe that Cole can have a better run than Hangman, even if it's short lived.


I mean, it shouldn't be an embarrassment at all for you since Adam Cole held the NXT title from June 2019 through July 2020, and it turned out to be 1 of the best reigns for that championship over the past few years.

Cole consistently put on bangers throughout that whole reign. He frequently cut plenty of good promos. His other Undisputed Era members in Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, and Bobby Fish benefitted from that reign. NXT was also exciting overall as a show halfway into that reign (from October 2019 through February 2020) when Adam Cole feuded with Tommaso Ciampa; which is arguably the best feud on NXT since they started airing on the USA network. 

Hell, Cole's run in November 2019 alone was unbelievable.

I started watching NXT in December 2017; so the best world championship reigns for me since then are Tommaso Ciampa's 1st reign (from July 2018 through March 2019), Adam Cole's reign (June 2019 through July 2020), and Finn Balor's 2nd reign (from September 2020 through April 2021).

To be fair, I'm lowkey enjoying Adam Page's AEW World title reign. Each championship reign he's had since Full Gear has consistently been pretty good bangers.

I expect Page vs Cole to be pretty damn good as well


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Embarrassed might be the wrong word.

I actually do like Cole, not to the point where I’m out there buying his shirts or anything, but, his reign would be better than Hangman’s. The problem most people have with him being champ is obviously his size, it’s not believable to them. He has more muscles than Dominik Mysterio. His reign will get more reactions than Hangman’s. Does anyone legit care about Hangman as champ?? Half the time, I forget he’s even champ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Embarrassed might be the wrong word.
> 
> I actually do like Cole, not to the point where I’m out there buying his shirts or anything, but, his reign would be better than Hangman’s. The problem most people have with him being champ is obviously his size, it’s not believable to them. He has more muscles than Dominik Mysterio. His reign will get more reactions than Hangman’s. Does anyone legit care about Hangman as champ?? Half the time, I forget he’s even champ.


I care very much about Hangman as champ / as do quite a few others

like… the crowd


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Adam Coles size isnt the problem its just he doesnt look athletic. AEW has many small wrestlers but they have muscles atleast.

For me, Adam Page is the best AEW champ so far match quality-wise but on the mic he sucks big time. I would like to have Page winning here and then dropping the title around early April to MJF,Bryan or a returning Omega.


----------



## DammitChrist

I bet Adam Page loses that AEW World title to MJF 3 months from now.


----------



## Mr316

Aedubya said:


> Didn't wanna use my thread then no? Haha


Your thread sucked.


----------



## Mr316

I’d be into this PPV if it had a better main event. I have no interest in watching a 95 pound guy fight for the world title.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I care very much about Hangman as champ / as do quite a few others
> 
> like… the crowd


i like Hangman, but, this run eats donkey shit, they could have done much better with this.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> View attachment 117339


I went to my local theater for Full Gear and it was a pretty cool experience. It is an easy way to meet people in the area who also enjoy AEW.

I do wonder how this counts towards PPV buys or revenue. Does AEW get a portion of the ticket sales or do the theaters pay a bulk price up front?


----------



## Jbardo37

This will be worth it for just Bryan v Moxley and Punk v MJF alone and the rest of the card looks good too.


----------



## Erik.

Bryan/Moxley is going to slap so hard.


----------



## rich110991

It’s going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm hoping for an MJF-Punk double turn.


----------



## thorn123

How are they booking a winner between mox and danielson?


----------



## Erik.

thorn123 said:


> How are they booking a winner between mox and danielson?


Quite obvious Mox is winning.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don’t think it’s obvious Mox beats Bryan. It really depends if they plan to have Mox as World Champion soon. If they do, then he beats Bryan no doubt. If that’s not in the plans though, then I see them having a war. Bryan wins, then on following Dynamite Mox agrees to the team and they go from there. Bryan is still the bigger star of the two, and they’ve made it a point that Bryan has Moxley’s number. I think in a couple years once the team has run it’s course and the split happens, then Moxley beats Bryan. Maybe for the World Title at that point after Bryan’s had his run. Remember too Bryan brought up in his initial promo with Mox how Mox should’ve been World Champion, buttering him up. Now imagine once they’re a team and once they’ve had a good tag title run, they don’t split up but Bryan goes after the World Title. He wins it, and then that eventually leads to Mox getting the belt and becoming the first two time champion.

While Bryan’s champ as well you can get that rematch with Omega done where Bryan retains, the big one with CM Punk where most would probably expect Punk to win… but Bryan keeps it. As well as several other matches. All while slowly building back up to Bryan and Moxley for the belt.

Thats all certainly a way it could play out. Though there are other avenues they could go as well for the World Title. But I think Bryan/Mox is the start of a huge storyline for AEW, and I see the title fitting into it after MJF and Wardlow get their runs (Bryan beating Wardlow could work).


----------



## Arm Drag!

I think Jurassic Express lose the titles here. They only got them because Fenix broke his leg in the match with them. 

They've done fine carrying them to here, but I can see them losing them at the PPV. 

I hope it's Men of the Year who take them personally. Can see FTR, PnP or the Bucks taking them tho. 

Men of the Year are so underrated! Need a good heel team that isn't FTR at the top of the tag division too! It's always FTR, it's needs refreshing a little.


----------



## thorn123

I don’t know if TK does all the booking himself or has help. But whomever put this card together deserves props. Most all matches have had great storylines leading up to it and I have genuine intrigue. There is a mix of characters, exciting matches, enthralling storyline’s, work rate matches and there is a genuine buzz. Can’t wait.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Apparently Thunder Rosa is fighting a dude in GCW right before Revolution. Makes sense.


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> Apparently Thunder Rosa is fighting a dude in GCW right before Revolution. Makes sense.


It's actually safer for a woman to have a match with a man


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I bought this pov a month ago - so glad my faith was rewarded

this is shaping up to be a banging card


----------



## Prosper

I REALLY hope they add Black vs PAC to the card. PPV should be great regardless, but I would be pretty disappointed if it's not booked.

The Trios match is also weird. They could have just run with Guevara/Darby/Andrade, which would have had 5 times more quality. No need to have Matt Hardy and Kassidy on the card, and Sting could have sat this one out.

Full Gear was an incredible PPV, but the quality reached levels of exhaustion, it was almost TOO good. They may be trying to dial it back slightly with this card.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> I REALLY hope they add Black vs PAC to the card. PPV should be great regardless, but I would be pretty disappointed if it's not booked.
> 
> The Trios match is also weird. They could have just run with Guevara/Darby/Andrade, which would have had 5 times more quality. No need to have Matt Hardy and Kassidy on the card, and Sting could have sat this one out.
> 
> Full Gear was an incredible PPV, but the quality reached levels of exhaustion, it was almost TOO good. They may be trying to dial it back slightly with this card.


What if Matt Hardy is on the card simply so Jeff Hardy can run in and save him from a beat down post match?

POP.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> What if Matt Hardy is on the card simply so Jeff Hardy can run in and save him from a beat down post match?
> 
> POP.


Oh shit I didn't even think of a possible Jeff Hardy debut. If that's the case then the match would definitely sit better with me at the end of the night. Right now it just looks like a one-sided squash.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Oh shit I didn't even think of a possible Jeff Hardy debut. If that's the case then the match would definitely sit better with me at the end of the night. Right now it just looks like a one-sided squash.


I could easily see Andrade leaving early, Hardy loses and there's an argument between Hardy and Private Party post match which sees Private Party beat down Hardy until Jeff Hardy makes an appearance to the pop of the night..


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> I could easily see Andrade leaving early, Hardy loses and there's an argument between Hardy and Private Party post match which sees Private Party beat down Hardy until Jeff Hardy makes an appearance to the pop of the night..


Yeah that would work, I'd add Andrade to that beatdown too. Kind of underwhelming to have Jeff Hardy come out just to save him from PP, adding Andrade would make it more of a dire situation.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Erik. said:


> What if Matt Hardy is on the card simply so Jeff Hardy can run in and save him from a beat down post match?
> 
> POP.


Imagine he actually comes out wasted again like at Victory Road?! Stings face would be priceless.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Jericho v Kingston had so much potential but they ruined it already with that promo. Why you gotta say Babyface like that?! Or mention sports entertainment?! So annoying.


----------



## Arm Drag!

God knows what they doing with MJF. Be crazy to turn a heel they've built for so long. It deffo won't be a double turn. It hasnt had enough build. 

Like he's head of a heel faction and shitting on a potentially top tier Babyface every week, then they just pull the rug?! 

It was confusing and needless.


----------



## Arm Drag!

The tag title match is obviously going to be Bucks v ReDragon. With the slight complication of actual champs JE making it a 3 way. I like the Elite, but bullshit Elite drama convoluting the tag titles AND world title at the PPV?! It feels like both are filler matches tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wonder who will win the official YouTube trophy this year 🤔.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497999253238685700


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder who will win the official YouTube trophy this year 🤔.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497999253238685700


i just want to make sure….

are you guys saying you WANT more Sky matches?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i just want to make sure….
> 
> are you guys saying you WANT more Sky matches?


*His wrestling was never the problem-he's just fucking boring. But what you're not going to do, is deflect from the fact that Tony Khan made a big deal about the brass ring ladder match just to throw him in the YouTube trash bin.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *His wrestling was never the problem-he's just fucking boring. But what you're not going to do, is deflect from the fact that Tony Khan made a big deal about the brass ring ladder match just to throw him in the YouTube trash bin.*


well, i kinda like him in the youtube bin, so what do you want from me?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i kinda like him in the youtube bin, so what do you want from me?


*Fair enough! I just hope the next winner (Keith Lee) doesn't suffer the same fate. AEW needs their hosses to be relevant to offset all the little guys running around.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Fair enough! I just hope the next winner (Keith Lee) doesn't suffer the same fate. AEW needs their hosses to be relevant to offset all the little guys running around.*


you think Lee is winning?

i think Wardlow is

him getting a title before Max will be the final nail in the coffin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you think Lee is winning?
> 
> i think Wardlow is
> 
> him getting a title before Max will be the final nail in the coffin


*Tony Khan would be dragged through the coals if he hyped up and brought in Keith Lee just to be thrown in the pile with everyone else. MJF "accidentally" screwing over Wardlow while trying to help seems more likely to me.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan would be dragged through the coals if he hyped up and brought in Keith Lee just to be thrown in the pile with everyone else. MJF "accidentally" screwing over Wardlow while trying to help seems more likely to me.*


‘tk will be dragged through the coals’

translation: “i’ll make 20 threads about it”


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Wasn’t it Cody who made a big deal about the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match? The first quotes I found had TK saying that he hoped everyone would enjoy the matches for the qualifying round. He did say that the surprise would be someone that he hopes fans will enjoy it. “*I have an idea and I think I might know who would be good for it. So people might have to wait until Revolution to find out who the last man in the ladder match is.”* - Tony Khan on Bleacher Report.

TK also said on the AEW Unrestricted that if Darby misses any title defences he will be stripped of the title.

That is the precedent for what happened with the Cody vs Sammy Battle of the Belts match. They probably should have mentioned that. Confused people still seem a little pissed about the interim TNT Title one year later.


----------



## Arm Drag!

I quite like Scorpio Sky. In fairness he's perfectly placed atm in MotY! He's gotta a great partner AND a good manager/mouthpiece. 

He's already the first tag champ and he should go on a good run from here. I'm hoping him and Page take the titles next at the PPV.

The 5 match thing hasn't totally killed him. Good feud with Sting n Darby and around Dan Lambert and that story plenty. He's not exactly forgotten, just not booked on Dynamite enough. Or even Rampage.


----------



## Erik.

I really hope the stage set up is similar to that of Revolution 2020. One of the best stage set ups in recent memory. 

And the glow up arm bands everyone had in the crowd gave off an awesome visual too.


----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder who will win the official YouTube trophy this year 🤔.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497999253238685700


This doesn't feel right. Men of the Year have been relatively prominently featured. Maybe mostly in non-wrestling segments, with Ethan Page wrestling most of the matches? Scorpio Sky is not someone I would say wrestles a lot on Youtube either, TBH. I think this is why they are emphasizing the fact that he is undefeated in the last year, rather than giving his record LOL


----------



## Erik.

I'd be amazed if anyone besides Wardlow wins. Probably deserves it most for actually getting over and being part of a story that the majority of actual AEW fans want to see. 

I doubt anyone besides Mia Yim and Keith Lee actually want Keith Lee to win.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> I'd be amazed if anyone besides Wardlow wins. Probably deserves it most for actually getting over and being part of a story that the majority of actual AEW fans want to see.
> 
> I doubt anyone besides Mia Yim and Keith Lee actually want Keith Lee to win.


I'd have Keith go on a rampage (pun intended?) in the ladder match, giving him multiple big spots and then not have him involved in the finish. Maybe Keith Lee gives Hobbs the Big Bang Whatever off the stage through a cardboard-covered crash mat to take both of them out and set up a mini-feud between them?


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> I'd have Keith go on a rampage (pun intended?) in the ladder match, giving him multiple big spots and then not have him involved in the finish. Maybe Keith Lee gives Hobbs the Big Bang Whatever off the stage through a cardboard-covered crash mat to take both of them out and set up a mini-feud between them?


They teased Hobbs/Lee last week. I could quite easily see them taking eachother out at some point in the match.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498344047177568258
Let's goooo, La Mera Mera for the win.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Rosa has to lose due to outside interference setting up a Dynamite main event cage match. Having a retular match title change after their NHB match (or whatever it was called) is a let down. Let them blow off the feud in a steel cage. 

Sky was an underwhelming winner of FOTR - Keith Lee would be as well. He's a new signee, not any face of a revolution. Wardlow is ideal for this to further the MJF/Wardlow slow burn break up.


----------



## One Shed

Can we get PVZ back on the show please?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498467337028132866


----------



## La Parka

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder who will win the official YouTube trophy this year 🤔.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497999253238685700


As a fan of Hobbs, those 5 matches would sadly likely be more than he’s currently getting in AEW, so hopefully he gets that sonic ring


----------



## DammitChrist

RiverFenix said:


> I think Rosa has to lose due to outside interference setting up a Dynamite main event cage match. Having a retular match title change after their NHB match (or whatever it was called) is a let down. Let them blow off the feud in a steel cage.
> 
> Sky was an underwhelming winner of FOTR - Keith Lee would be as well. He's a new signee, not any face of a revolution. Wardlow is ideal for this to further the MJF/Wardlow slow burn break up.


No, Thunder Rosa is beating Britt Baker for the AEW Women's World title this upcoming Sunday.


----------



## Erik.

Wardlow is going to cost MJF the match against Punk.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Gonna be great when a bloodied MJF either starts talking shit or begging for mercy on the mic before Punk beats him up some more.


----------



## Prosper

Changing my tune on the Punk/MJF match now. Punk has to win this Sunday at this point, and I'm fine with it after that go home segment. I'm rooting for him now, and that just goes to show how good both men are. The guy can't be taking too many L's, especially after being all bloodied up that way. MJF will be fine afterwards but Punk's star power needs to be cared for.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Changing my tune on the Punk/MJF match now. Punk has to win this Sunday at this point, and I'm fine with it after that go home segment. I'm rooting for him now, and that just goes to show how good both men are. The guy can't be taking too many L's, especially after being all bloodied up that way. MJF will be fine afterwards but Punk's star power needs to be cared for.


Punk vs. Page going forward?


----------



## Scuba Steve

Erik. said:


> Wardlow is going to cost MJF the match against Punk.


If he wins the ladder match, then I think so yes.


----------



## Erik.

Predictions:

Hook def. QT
Kris Statlander def. Leyla Hirsch
Jade Cargill def. Tay Conti
Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara and Sting def. A.H.F.O
Jurassic Express def. reDragon & Young Bucks
Jon Moxley def. Bryan Danielson
Eddie Kingston def. Chris Jericho
Wardlow wins the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match
Britt Baker def. Thunder Rosa
CM Punk def. MJF
Adam Page def. Adam Cole


----------



## RiverFenix

Criminal that FTR is off the card. New reDRagon toy needs playing with. 

Historically deep tag division and one tag match.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Punk vs. Page going forward?


I don't think so, because you would think that MJF is next in line even post Punk loss and I don't want Hangman defeating Punk honestly. Too early IMO for Punk to win the gold as well.

Hangman going over both Omega and Bryan clean I think is plenty. If MJF takes a loss to Punk, he'd still be in a good place to rank up for a title match at DON. But then there's also the Wardlow factor.

Punk I think needs to enter another major feud after Revolution but not the World title scene just yet. If Mox and Bryan actually team up post Revolution, I can see Punk being the guy to try and stop their dominance. I would have Punk stake a claim to the World title post Revolution but then have Mox and Bryan halt his plans. In a kind of "you won't join us, then fuck you" type of way.

At the same time though if they do book Punk vs Hangman and Punk ends up winning, then I guess that would be a nice segway to MJF taking the gold off of Punk later at the end of the year in their 3rd match.

Everything is unpredictable moving forward and I love it.


----------



## Mister Sinister

I could care less about the world title angle. Battle of the Adams. They really could put the belt on any number of guys next Wednesday: Christian, PAC, Penta, Sting, Paul White, Danielson, Punk or Starks.

MJF, Punk and Wardlow are where all of the story on the show is at.


----------



## The XL 2

Hangman and Cole closing over MJF and Punk is going to be awful


----------



## Jbardo37

Yeah, usually I’m all for the world title match been last but in this case it should be Punk v MJF.


----------



## Boldgerg

Mister Sinister said:


> I could care less about the world title angle. Battle of the Adams. They really could put the belt on any number of guys next Wednesday: Christian, PAC, Penta, Sting, Paul White, Danielson, Punk or Starks.
> 
> MJF, Punk and Wardlow are where all of the story on the show is at.


_Couldn't_ care less.

But yeah, I agree.


----------



## 3venflow

WON: "Rosa was injured legit on the 3/2 Dynamite show in a tag match but she is doing the match Sunday." 

Wonder if they'll keep the belt on Britt if TR is hurt.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I think Britt Baker wins here.
Its common wrestling logic that if you lose on tv days before a ppv you usually win at the ppv.

Its been a real long time since i was really really hyped for a PPV. I can not wait.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Is there a predictions thread for Revolution?


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> WON: "Rosa was injured legit on the 3/2 Dynamite show in a tag match but she is doing the match Sunday."
> 
> Wonder if they'll keep the belt on Britt if TR is hurt.


Rosa isn't hot and shouldn't win anyways. This feud needs more to it. Britt was super over ahead of her match with Shida, you could feel it coming. This isn't the case here. I still don't think Thunder Rosa's character is defined to people.


----------



## Erik.

I fear Britt gets some go away heat if she wins at the weekend.

Will be interesting.


----------



## Prosper

The Definition of Technician said:


> Rosa isn't hot and shouldn't win anyways. This feud needs more to it. Britt was super over ahead of her match with Shida, you could feel it coming. This isn't the case here. I still don't think Thunder Rosa's character is defined to people.


I actually agree with this, they didn't do enough for the build. Thunder Rosa is over but she's not riding huge momentum right now compared to the lead in for the Lights Out match, so if she loses here and they have a cage match or some kind of gimmick match in the future that would be great. Last year's St. Patricks Day Slam was where the Lights Out match took place, and that is the upcoming TV special in March after Revolution, so having Rosa win the gold there 1 year to the date in the Dynamite main event would be fitting and would probably mean more.

St Patricks Day Slam should be headlined by:

Thunder Rosa/Britt Baker Cage Match
Malakai Black vs PAC 
Wardlow (after winning the ladder match) vs TNT Champion

Would be an awesome post Revolution special.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Erik. said:


>


I hope we see the opposite of this at Revolution. 😏


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I’m not sure about extending their program for the inevitable world title win.

I think Thunder Rosa should probably win that world championship this Sunday.

I feel like the crowd at AEW Revolution will be much hotter for her too.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I’m not sure about extending their program for the inevitable world title win.
> 
> I think Thunder Rosa should probably win that world championship this Sunday.
> 
> I feel like the crowd at AEW Revolution will be much hotter for her too.


Most of those who are arguing for her to lose and to extend the fued that I have seen are calling for her to get the win on 3/16 in her hometown of San Antonio, so two weeks post PPV. A 2 week extension is fine but not down with pushing it any later than that. 

While I believe the hometown crowd will be hot for her, I think the PPV crowd is likely to be hotter.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, if anything, Thunder Rosa could just win the AEW Women’s World title this Sunday, and THEN retain her world championship in a rematch with Britt Baker 2 weeks later at her hometown.

This would officially solidify Rosa as the new ace of the women's division.


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, if anything, Thunder Rosa could just win the AEW Women’s World title this Sunday, and THEN retain her world championship in a rematch with Britt Baker 2 weeks later at her hometown.
> 
> This would officially solidify Rosa as the new ace of the women's division.


They may be thinking about protecting Britt some too though. She lost the Lights Out match and they may want to have her win one, especially after taking the pin on Dynamite. Definitely an unpredictable one.


----------



## RiverFenix

Reports are saying Rosa is injured but will still do the match. Does that change the outcome?


----------



## DammitChrist

RiverFenix said:


> Reports are saying Rosa is injured but will still do the match. Does that change the outcome?


I think it’s been confirmed already that Rosa is fine.


----------



## Mr316

The way I see it, Punk and MJF are saving this card from being a total disaster.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Mr316 said:


> The way I see it, Punk and MJF are saving this card from being a total disaster.


Wrestling is subjective entertainment, so I am not going to knock you for your opinion. However, I couldn't disagree more with your post. I agree that the main event is underwhelming, but the rest of the card is strong. Cole shouldn't be going for the world title, but I think we get another post match angle. Either Jay White comes back with more of the bullet club or Kenny returns.

If nothing else, Punk/MJF, Mox/Danielson and Eddie/Jericho will all have matches with good story elements. The tag title match and ladder match will be car crashes, but fun car crash matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

Adam Page vs Adam Cole has the surprising potential to steal the show too quality-wise.


----------



## Tell it like it is

PPV bought! Unlike some idiot in here that watches from an illegal stream.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Adam Page vs Adam Cole has the surprising potential to steal the show too quality-wise.


Shhh, you're going to wake the trolls. 😜


----------



## TD Stinger

For me Punk/MJF & Bryan/Mox are enough for me to be hyped about this PPV, even if everything else I'm not super crazy about.

Jericho vs. Eddie has been fine and rebounded after a month of "eh" TV. Cole vs. Hangman feels like a Dynamite main event but will deliver as a match. Rosa vs. Britt has been a disappointment build wise. The ladder match will either be a fun car crash or a mess clusterfuck. Story wise I really don't care about the Tag Title Match but the match will be fun. Jade vs. Tay is whatever. And the 6 Man could end up being a fun little brawl.

I'm not as in love with the card as others based off the build, but again, as long as Punk/MJF & Bryan/Mox deliver, everything else will be gravy.


----------



## omaroo

Don't think personally it's a great card but still expect it be a really good ppv. 

Mox/Bryan and punk/MJF will be truly special matches I think.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

One thing is for sure we gonna get some good wrestling this sunday.


----------



## thorn123

To my US friends, how do you like Sunday ppvs? Main show starting at 8pm and going for four hours. Makes it a late night for the little ones and and work the next day for big ones.

I prefer saturday night, which airs perfectly Sunday morning for me and my family.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t believe people bashing the card.

This is my WrestleMania 😬


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

What do you predict and want to see happen at Revolution??

Predictions & Hopes:

COLE vs PAGE: I think this could go either way honestly, it all depends on if Omega is coming back into the picture or not to cost Cole the title so they can feud after this, him being jealous about Cole taking over the Elite blah blah blah. I do think Cole will win unfortunately though. I'd like to see Hangman retain simply so they can move him on to someone else next and lose right away. Both of these guys suck but if they give Cole the belt it'll be at least 6 months of him with it before he drops it.

BAKER vs ROSA: This could go either way though TK would be foolish to give charisma vacuum Rosa the belt rather than bring in fresh free agent talent (Storm, Moon, Yim) to feud with Baker next over the belt. I do think Baker will retain simply because Rosa won the last match on St Patricks Day, but it's not 100%.

JURASSIC vs BUCKS vs U.E.: Bucks will most likely win since they have to bury all teams that come in like they did with FTR. There's a chance that Bucks and U.E. have a fall out that costs them both the match and Jurassic retains. It all depends on if Omega returns in the world title match because then it'll be The Elite vs The Undisputed Era going forward. I don't care who wins since all 3 teams suck, I suppose U.E. from a talent standpoint, or Jurassic from a 'keep it away from anything to do with The Elite' standpoint.

CARGILL vs CONTI: Cargill will retain 100%. I'd like to see Cargill written off tv to get some more experience but still not have Conti win the title. This is a filler opponent for Jade.

MOXLEY vs BRYAN: Moxley will most likely win since he hasn't beat Bryan yet. This will give them a reason to team up and then Bryan will turn on him later when their stable is done. Moxley should win.

PUNK vs MJF: I honestly could see Punk getting his win back here, if he doesn't it will be damaging to him, but if he beats MJF it'll be bad for MJF. I'm more invested in MJF's future than a PG version of CM Punk that we've gotten in AEW so whatever benefits MJF, though from a storytelling standpoint of course I want to see Punk humble this asshole by beating him.

Y2J vs KINGSTON: Does anyone give a shit about this? Kingston should win. Jericho is embarrassing anymore. I'd predict Jericho will win, but it could go either way.

LADDER MATCH: Keith Lee should 100% win, he's the only one that makes sense and only one of three that can be taken seriously. I have a feeling they may go with Lee, but I could also see them doing something stupid like Orange Cassidy.

HFO vs Sting, etc: Stings team will win. HFO is going to break up with heat between Matt and Andrade since Jeff is imminent there's no way Big Money sticks around for much longer. Desire? Who cares, filler match.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499952769104371716
CM Punk is gonna kill MJF lol. I'm rooting for him at this point. This feud has been so compelling that I'm wanting MJF to lose even considering the fact that he's probably next in line for the World title. He's doing such great heel work. 3 weeks ago I said that Punk needed to lose again, but now he's at the point that he needs to win.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499952769104371716
> CM Punk is gonna kill MJF lol. I'm rooting for him at this point. This feud has been so compelling that I'm wanting MJF to lose even considering the fact that he's probably next in line for the World title. He's doing such great heel work. 3 weeks ago I said that Punk needed to lose again, but now he's at the point that he needs to win.







Love this throwback.


----------



## 3venflow

I must've missed Statlander vs. Hirsch being announced for the buy-in. Definitely the strongest buy-in they've done to date.


----------



## Mr316

3 matches in the buy in is way too much. Crowd is gonna be exhausted.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Mr316 said:


> 3 matches in the buy in is way too much. Crowd is gonna be exhausted.


Yeah this is gonna end up being a 4+ hour show with that most likely, which I think is pushing it in terms of length. Crowds always will get tired with shows longer than that, even Full Gear had that issue with how great the show was. 

They should have just left Hook/QT on the buy-in or something, and maybe the Leyla/Statlander match (since Hook's match will probably be a few min only).


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> I must've missed Statlander vs. Hirsch being announced for the buy-in. Definitely the strongest buy-in they've done to date.
> 
> View attachment 118016


Card is fucking stacked

The only shame is that it's in an arena that will barely fit 8,000.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm pretty hyped for this show, especially for Danielson/Moxley and Punk/MJF.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Excited for the show as well.

PREDICTIONS (will put who I think is winning and who I want to win):

Page/Cole - Page is most likely winning, and he should. Cole has no business being World Champ right now, he’s not ready. Should be a great match.

Britt/Rosa - This is maybe the match I’m most unsure about. Ask me a couple months ago and Rosa’s definitely winning, and I would’ve said she absolutely should. Now… I’m not sure on either account. I really don’t know who’s winning it, but if the report about Rosa being injured is true, I think Baker retains and she should until Rosa is healthy. If it’s not true… then I don’t know. Baker’s reign has been largely an afterthought, despite some good work she’s been doing. Rosa though I feel has cooled off. I don’t know why but her wining the title just doesn’t sound as interesting as it once did. So admittedly… I don’t know with this one. On who I want to win, or I think will win. But that actually makes me more interested in the match itself. I’m really intrigued to see what they’re going to do, so good on them for making the match unpredictable… I think. The other angle to this though is Jamie Hayter. If Rosa doesn’t beat Britt then I think the only option is Hayter. But they’ve done a horrible job with Hayter booking her in matches, and I think her own way she’s presented herself has been off. She looks like one of the stronger women on the roster, not a total powerhouse like Jade or Nyla, but still a powerhouse to a degree. She had an aura about her when she came in where she felt badass. But then… she just started being the job girl for Baker opponents. She wrestles some type of mashed up style of technical and strength (which isn’t a bad thing inherently, but I don’t think it’s clicking with her for some reason). She also has this aura when standing there, but when she makes he entrance she’s always rushing looking goofy imo. But the biggest issue is again, she’s booked like a loser. Maybe they’re keeping her reeled in because they don’t want her to be the “Wardlow” of her group, which is fair since you don’t want to do that too much and detract from what they’re doing with him. I just think they need to figure things out more with Hayter before she’s given the belt. The TBS title would’ve been good for her. They went with Jade, which again is fine. But going back to end this mini essay on Baker/Rosa, if Hayter ain’t ready and Rosa doesn’t win, I don’t know who takes the title off Baker. But I also think she needs to lose the belt at some point soon as she’s pretty stale right now. So many mixed thoughts on this… so I’ll leave it at that. Gun to my head, I pick Baker to retain and would say she probably should.

Jade/Tay - Easily Jade wins and and she should. In another universe I think this feud would be great, and a great way to end Jade’s undefeated streak. Tay is legit and with the right build up and protection would make a great person to end Jade’s TBS title reign/undefeated streak. As it stands right now though, she has no business doing that. I’m still not sold on the fact they gave Jade the TBS Title, but since they did they should run with it at as long as possible. Tay’s not the person to end it at this time, nor do I think she will be.

Tag Title Match - JE should retain and I think they will. Bucks and the other team will basically cost each other the match. Basic storytelling but it works for me.

Punk/MJF - 100% MJF should win this. He needs to be the next World Champion, and you can’t have him lose every time he starts he really starts to heat up. The story does classically would call for a Punk win, much like the Jericho/MJF story called for Jericho to win at the end… but that doesn’t mean you should go the traditional route. You could always have Punk beat MJF one day in the distant future, but for this current feud/storyline, with where MJF is right now anything other than his victory will just set him back to where he was after the Jericho loss. Which he will be able to recover from because he’s MJF, but they need to get that World Title on him right away. And you can’t have him lose now if that’s the plan. Now as far as who I think will actually win? It’s tough because MJF really got the better of Punk of Wednesday, and beat him in his hometown. I think there’s a good chance they make the mistake of believing that’s enough. It’s simply not and I really hope TK understands that. With that said. I’ll put enough trust in him since they did follow through with Adam Page, and predict MJF will win the match. I wouldn’t be totally shocked if Punk wins though.

Moxley/Bryan - Another tough one. Because there’s many logical different ways they can go. Mox could join Bryan and be a heel group, and in that case Bryan should win. Bryan though could turn face outta this after a defeat, and Mox accepts his deal after they “bleed together” in this match. They could do a tweenerish thing where they join forces but Bryan still a heel and Mox a face, which would be pretty unique. With that, I don’t know who wins. If they don’t join forces at all after this, I still don’t know. Bryan could cheat to win and Mox rejects him off of that and they continue the feud. Or Mox just wins to finally beat Bryan. The other thing with this is both guys are World Champion material. If TK plans to make one or both the champ, whoever’s the one/first NEEDS to win this match. Even if the title reign isn’t happening for another year, you need that guy to win here to cement himself as the top of the group (even if they play it up as equals throughout the group’s existence). So… yeah I really don’t know where they’re going with this or who wins. Again, make me choose and I’ll say… Bryan wins this.

Kingston/Jericho - The whole story is designed around Kingston not being able to win big matches, or not wanting to (out of fear) if what Jericho says is true. So Kingston most likely wins this. He should too… Kingston is really over despite not being the best in the ring or having the best look. He’s got a charisma about him, and he’s the best promo guy in the business today. Hopefully he gets the win here. Beating Jericho isn’t a huge deal at this point, but no reason for Kingston to lose.

Face of Revolution Ladder Match - Stark, Hobbs, OC, Christian, and Keith Lee shouldn’t win this, only Wardlow should. I think though there’s a chance they go the route of MJF screwing Wardlow over through Spears. In that case, I think Keith Lee is winning this one.


Hook/QT - Hook should and will win. Easy.

The rest of the card just contains piss/food break matches I don’t care about, so not going to bother with them.


----------



## TripleG

Man, they really loaded up the Buy In for this one. Hook and the Tag match alone feel like matches that the crowd would react too pretty strongly and it might wear them out for the main card. I dunno. 

Anyways, I'm excited for this show. The promos and segments building up most of the big matches have been really good. Punk/MJF is the best feud in wrestling right now, and I would even consider having that close. Jericho / Kingston had a great promo to sell me on their match, and Moxley/Danielson should be off the hook. 

I will say that as far as build up goes, Britt and Rosa got shafted. This should feel like an epic return match and instead, they kind of got lost in the shuffle in the build up. Hopefully Britt retains and they can set something bigger up for down the road. Hangman/Cole similarly feels like a utilitarian main event. It feels like its there out of obligation for having it. I'm sure they can tear it down, but the build up just hasn't been as strong as it could/should be as it was overshadowed by other things. It didn't help that both of these title matches were built up using that stupid trope of the "They are opposing sides of tag matches" on the go-home show deal. I got sick of that shit 20 years ago. 

As for the more undercard stuff, I think having The Bucks and reDRagon on opposing teams of a three way tag is a nice stepping stone to build them to something bigger. I normally do not care about Multi-Man Ladder Matches because they all look the same, but with hoss guys like Wardlow, Hobbs, and Keith Lee in there, I at least get a bulls in a China shop feel to it. And based on the way he's been set up, I really want Wardlow to break out and win, though if I had to guess, it would probably be Lee who gets it. Then there is the TBS title match which is fine. Cargill is a developing project and she's coming along well, though there is no chance of her dropping the belt here. 

Anyways, I'm definitely seeing the show tomorrow, so here's hoping for the best!


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500116389910269956


----------



## Scuba Steve

Wardlow is winning the ladder match but won't win the TNT title. MJF/Spears cost him his title shot as retribution for not helping MJF beat Punk. 

Scorpio Sky is going to take the title off of Sammy next Wednesday.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wardlow wins the ladder match and as part of his contract needs to hand over the title shot to MJF. He does so and sets up Sammy Guevara vs MJF for the TNT Title to main event a Dynamite. Wardlow costs MJF that match. It's getting very close for this storyline to run out of steam - make the move. 

I think MJF gains enough with a very hard fought and bloody loss. Have it 3-3 in the posts touched count and have Punk win on a wily veteran fluke. Or you could have Punk just not care about the win and want to punish MJF so MJF gets the win, but ends up a crumbled mess. MJF can still brag about the win as a feather in his cap, and how his mindgames got him the win and in the sport of wrestling that is all that matters "I beat CM Punk". 

I think the plan is Moxley to win to set up Hangman vs Moxley at Double or Nothing, seeing it's in Vegas where Moxley debuted. Also Hanger has wins over Omega and Danielson, beating Moxley would give him the rocket push trifecta. And there is enough of a possibility that Mox could become a 2x Champion by then as well. I still think Hanger drops the title at All Out. 

I actually have Jericho beat Mad King. Storyline will be Santana and Ortiz sticking with IC and Jericho over Kingston. This can lead to Mad King going to a dark place and heeling it up hard. Mox moved on without him and he's happy for him, Santana and Ortiz sold their souls to Jericho for eternity and now Kingston is alone, but he's always been alone and that's the most dangerous Eddie. Eddie can win his next feud as a fresh violent heel. 

I keep the title on Britt. I've said it here, but Britt dropping it and Rosa winning it will be lost in the middle of a stacked PPV. Also given their NHB match, having this blow off in a regular match is lackluster. What I would do is have Britt win with outside interference and thus set up a blow off cage match in a few weeks time with Dynamite is in Rosa's home town.

To have a title change - take the titles off Jurassic Express. Have Bucks win them again, setting them up to face reunified Hardy Boyz down the line. Also sets up tension within The Elite as reDRagon will still be eyeing the titles but can't fight for them. Have JE lose by having Cutler causing a lot of antics at ringside with Christian not there for JE as he's too busy with the FOTC match. This causes dissension between JE (especially Jack Perry) and Christian and leads to Jack's first big singles program. He can go off on the 49 yr old man fighting in a FOTR match - what revolution? Christian was late to the party, Jack was there all along. 

Six man tag is to get Sting wrestling on the PPV and ultimately to tell the break up story of the HFO. Also Kassidy made Keith Lee look great in his debut and this is a bit of a reward for that. Private Party vs Hardy Boyz can be Matt and Jeff's initial AEW program.


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> 3 matches in the buy in is way too much. Crowd is gonna be exhausted.


and 5 hour ppv ontop of that is to much. But when you book your promotion as a match fest thats what you get.


----------



## Mr316

shandcraig said:


> and 5 hour ppv ontop of that is to much. But when you book your promotion as a match fest thats what you get.


Also 3 women matches. Torture.


----------



## Prosper




----------



## Mr316

Punk vs MJF should close the PPV.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nah, stick with Adam Page vs Adam Cole closing AEW Revolution tomorrow night.


----------



## RiverFenix

I hate Sunday PPV's, especially with how long AEW's are. UFC basically owns Saturday Nights I guess. I don't feel there is much cross over between UFC and AEW. And if there is a fan looking to buy UFC tonight and AEW tomorrow, I think they'd probably buy both tonight with how much down time there is.


----------



## Scuba Steve

RiverFenix said:


> Wardlow wins the ladder match and as part of his contract needs to hand over the title shot to MJF. He does so and sets up Sammy Guevara vs MJF for the TNT Title to main event a Dynamite. Wardlow costs MJF that match. It's getting very close for this storyline to run out of steam - make the move.
> .


One issue : MJF told Wardlow on Wednesday he could keep the shot if he wins the match.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, stick with Adam Page vs Adam Cole closing AEW Revolution tomorrow night.


One thing some aren't considering is a post main event angle involving Jay White/Kenny Omega/Bullet Club/Elite/Undisputed Originals could be on tap... 

Which makes it more likely if that would be the case, for Hanger and Cole to close.


----------



## Erik.

Scuba Steve said:


> One issue : MJF told Wardlow on Wednesday he could keep the shot if he wins the match.


MJF is a heel...

You going to believe him?


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> MJF is a heel...
> 
> You going to believe him?


Right. I mean what would be Wardlow's motivation to win if he's doing it for MJF? Going back on his word and taking it from Wardlow is exactly a MJF thing to do.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Erik. said:


> MJF is a heel...
> 
> You going to believe him?


Fair point.


----------



## Skermac

i hopr tay conti wins, thunderosa too, the rest, i dont care


----------



## Erik.

Apparently Swerve will be making his debut to more night.


----------



## thorn123

Why did they have to make danielson a heel. Who cares if it is face vs face?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

There's some awful trash booked on the Revolution card with a few matches that are worth seeing. Either way, it's a much better card so far than what Wrestlemania 38 is offering. That's some sad shit.


----------



## rich110991

So much to look forward to.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

Hook vs. QT: Easiest prediction in the world. Obviously Hook wins in a squash.

Statlander vs. Leyla: They hadn't done anything with this feud in weeks to the point where I honestly didn't know if it was dropped or not. If we're trying to build up Leyla here, I imagine she'll get some kind of cheap win here, leading to another match later.

House of Black vs. Pac, Penta, & Redbeard: We haven't seen a "Redbeard is All Elite" thing so I'm assuming he's not signed. And since Buddy is signed and this is his 1st match, I imagine he and HOB get the win.

Bucks vs. RedDragon vs. JE: The champions do kind of feel like non factors in their own defense since the story is with Bucks & RedDragon. A story that I honestly really don't care about (I cannot care about Elite drama anymore). All that said, this will be a very fun match and I imagine JE sneak out with the win.

Jade vs. Tay: Jade at this point is like, 28-0, right? She's not losing that belt now until she's like 50-0. Jade retains.

Ladder Match: Pretty weird line up honestly with the 3 hosses and the only real "high flyer" of the bunch being OC. Hopefully this ends up being a fun car crash and not like it was last year which was just a sloppy mess. Either way, this feels like an obvious Wardlow win.

AHFO vs. Sting, Darby, and Sammy: Since it's Tornado Tag & a Sting match I can see this one having a nice energy from the crowd. I imagine Matt will eat the pin here which will allow Andrade to kick him out next week leading to Jeff's arrival.

Jericho vs. Eddie: I mean, Jericho pretty much said if Eddie doesn't win here he's a loser. So, Eddie pretty much has to win, and I think he will.

Britt vs. Rosa: St. Patrick's Day Slam is in a couple of weeks after this in San Antonio, which is Rosa's hometown. That right there is telling me Britt retains tonight so Rosa can win then. Not to mention, they haven't really done a good job of building up this particular match. So might as well hold off the title change.

Bryan vs. Mox: Maybe my most anticipated match. I honestly really don't care who wins just as long as we get a nice, bloody affair. I'll go with Bryan winning to convince Mox to join him.

Punk vs. MJF: It'll be sad to see this feud possibly end tonight since it's been one of the best things AEW has done so far. I won't be shocked if MJF wins to keep him strong, but after the angle last week I'll go with the safe pick and say Punk is gonna win.

Cole vs. Hangman: Obviously not the biggest main event in AEW history but it will be good enough match for the main event slot. Hangman obviously retains.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Hook
Leyla
HOB
Jade(Nixon Newell answers Jade's 'Who's Next?)
Darby, Sting and Guevara
Mox(Claudio debuts and attacks Mox with Danielson.)
Wardlow
Thunder Rosa
Jurassic Express
Kingston
MJF
Hangman( Jay White returns and gives Page a Blade Cutter)


----------



## 3venflow

SW3RVE could debut tonight according to Fightful.

_"He was at the AEW concert on Saturday Night in Orlando, and a song that repeatedly mentioned him played. Sw3rve still lives in the Orlando area, as well.” _


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> SW3RVE could debut tonight according to Fightful.
> 
> _"He was at the AEW concert on Saturday Night in Orlando, and a song that repeatedly mentioned him played. Sw3rve still lives in the Orlando area, as well.” _


7th competitor in the ladder match perhaps?


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500481884371001350


----------



## Geeee

Sunday PPV works great for me since I'm usually doing other stuff on Saturday


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't debut Sw3rve in the ladder match. Just have him a face in the crowd or brought on stage to announce his signing to give the crowd a breather between end of card matches. 

Given Redbeard is not likely signed and a big man added to off-set Brody King, I'd have him also HoB with the idea being you never know who is HoB, that they are legion. He's a fill in until Fenix is back, nothing more. He can come be left on the outside while Pac and Penta are the faces in peril, waiting for the hot tag before tagging in going nose to nose with Brody King and then they both lay waste to Pac and Penta, joined by Buddy Matthews while Aleister Black sits and watches.


----------



## shandcraig

Well boys enjoy the first half of the ppv, Sadly I wont be home until half way through. Dont have to much fun in here with out me


----------



## Prosper

Road to Revolution added to OP for those who haven't seen it. Pumped for tonight.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Im fucking HYPED! Perfect card for a perfect show.


----------



## rich110991

I want Miro. Thanks.


----------



## DUSTY 74

✔Leyla Hirsch
✔House of Black 
✔Jade because she’s that B$tch
✔Darby Sammy Sting 
✔ReDragon win the tag titles
✔Bryan ( Distraction finish Cesaro debuts as the Kings of wrestling form there Dragon Dojo without Mox sadly )
✔Eddie ( tough one as I don’t usually buy into the Eddie wins but Jericho loses / but a heel turn would this pay off )
✔Wardlow
✔Britt retaining 
✔Punk 
✔Hangman


----------



## Prosper

Hoping to see Jay White in some capacity tonight, I know he’s not All Elite but I’d love to see him involved in something, maybe a run in during the main event.


----------



## Erik.

Card is soooooooooo stacked and the star power they have now in comparison is incredible.

Revolution 2020 is one of my favourite PPVs in the last decade. Really great atmosphere, great stage set up, good builds to some of the matches and a 5 star classic.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Found a good stream for 5 bucks. Eh, why not.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prosper said:


> Hoping to see Jay White in some capacity tonight, I know he’s not All Elite but I’d love to see him involved in something, maybe a run in during the main event.


Very possible the post match could involve both Jay and possibly even a returning Kenny is some capacity.


----------



## Garty

Whatever surprises they have for tonight, they've kept it very close amongst themselves. I've read rumored and wanted names, but nothing definitive to say, "X" will debut tonight.


----------



## Erik.

Garty said:


> Whatever surprises they have for tonight, they've kept it very close amongst themselves. I've read rumored and wanted names, but nothing definitive to say, "X" will debut tonight.





Spoiler



I have heard Strickland is there tonight.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Card is soooooooooo stacked and the star power they have now in comparison is incredible.
> 
> Revolution 2020 is one of my favourite PPVs in the last decade. Really great atmosphere, great stage set up, good builds to some of the matches and a 5 star classic.


Cargill vs Conti…yes so stacked.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Cargill vs Conti…yes so stacked.


12 matches equals stacked, troll.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> 12 matches equals stacked, troll.


Weak card.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Weak card.


Weak post.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Weak post.


Call it like I see it. Matt Hardy on a PPV card in 2022 = weak.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Call it like I see it. Matt Hardy on a PPV card in 2022 = weak.


You're going to illegally stream it anyway. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Tell it like it is

To whoever is watching from an illegal stream, I hope that shit buffers like crazy and it freezes on you.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> You're going to illegally stream it anyway. Who gives a fuck?


I’ve ordered every PPV except one. I’m ordering the one tonight. I’m rich, I don’t care. I have the right to complain.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> I’ve ordered every PPV except one. I’m ordering the one tonight. I’m rich, I don’t care. I have the right to complain.


Good, you give them your money like a nice little rich boy.


----------



## Boldgerg

Mr316 said:


> Weak card.


You cannot seem to make your mind up about whether you're a troll or not. You've got forum schizophrenia.


----------



## rich110991

Are we still judging about people watching on a stream? I don’t care what you think 😂 If I can watch it for free I will do so 🤷‍♂️ £18 for one show? No chance sorry not sorry!


----------



## Scuba Steve

Erik. said:


> Good, you give them your money like a nice little rich boy.


His rich behind is literally funding the son of a billionaire to continue to do all the shit he personally hates. 

Tony Khan is winning Bay Bay.


----------



## Erik.

rich110991 said:


> Are we still judging about people watching on a stream? I don’t care what you think 😂 If I can watch it for free I will do so 🤷‍♂️ £18 for one show? No chance sorry not sorry!


Poor username to post content ratio.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hype train has left the building peeps


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500517916424429577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500535843781591040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500481884371001350

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500556494282149888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500491090834640896


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Are we still judging about people watching on a stream? I don’t care what you think 😂 If I can watch it for free I will do so 🤷‍♂️ £18 for one show? No chance sorry not sorry!


mate, 18 quid is like what, 2 pints now?

its de nada / and nothing freezes - well worth the moolah

or do you think punk and bryan does this for charity? Gotta have money to pay the stars - contrary to popular belief, TK’s daddy isn’t actually giving him more money each time he asks 

But you do you


----------



## DammitChrist

I just got finished watching the 2nd Day of the NJPW Cup from earlier this morning, and now I'm ready for tonight's ppv from another great wrestling promotion


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Its going to be ironic when the same bitch ass kiddos (who are gonna watch it illegally) are gonna point the fingers to AEW how bad their PPV buys is when the numbers are released.

And a friendly reminder that you dont need to watch/buy the PPV if the card sucks for you. No need to participate in hate-watching and dragging down the enjoyment of others in the livechat.


----------



## rbl85

rich110991 said:


> Are we still judging about people watching on a stream? I don’t care what you think 😂 If I can watch it for free I will do so 🤷‍♂️ £18 for one show? No chance sorry not sorry!


How much do you pay to go to the cinema ?


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, 18 quid is like what, 2 pints now?
> 
> its de nada / and nothing freezes - well worth the moolah
> 
> or do you think punk and bryan does this for charity? Gotta have money to pay the stars - contrary to popular belief, TK’s daddy isn’t actually giving him more money each time he asks
> 
> But you do you


2 pints?! Can get at least 6 for £18 😂

£18 to some people might be nothing, but to others it’s a lot, and that’s all there is to it really 🤷‍♂️

I pay monthly for Fite - it’s a reasonable price and it’s Dynamite and Rampage every week and saves the hassle of streaming

I honestly don’t care what anyone thinks of my choice 🙄


----------



## rich110991

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Its going to be ironic when the same bitch ass kiddos (who are gonna watch it illegally) are gonna point the fingers to AEW how bad their PPV buys is when the numbers are released.
> 
> And a friendly reminder that you dont need to watch/buy the PPV if the card sucks for you. No need to participate in hate-watching and dragging down the enjoyment of others in the livechat.


I won’t be bitching about anything 😬 Can’t wait for the show and I am sure it will deliver.



rbl85 said:


> How much do you pay to go to the cinema ?


I rarely go. Not really into films. But the prices there are extortionate too!


----------



## Boldgerg

rich110991 said:


> 2 pints?! *Can get at least 6 for £18* 😂
> 
> £18 to some people might be nothing, but to others it’s a lot, and that’s all there is to it really 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I pay monthly for Fite - it’s a reasonable price and it’s Dynamite and Rampage every week and saves the hassle of streaming
> 
> I honestly don’t care what anyone thinks of my choice 🙄


Yeah, maybe if you drink exclusively nothing but piss like Carslberg or Carling in a Wetherspoons in the north of the country.


----------



## La Parka

Any company that puts Adam Cole in the world title match deserves to be ripped off


----------



## shandcraig

I dont care about debuts but i think this ppv is going to have some story driven elements unfold. Weather its good or bad i just think it will happen.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Edit: it was already posted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

If I had to make a guess, I think either Jon Moxley vs Bryan Danielson or the Dog Collar match with CM Punk vs MJF has the potential to be the top match of the night.

Adam Page vs Adam Cole has the potential to make a surprising case of being the top MOTN.

There's also the likely possibility of Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks vs ReDRagon being one of the best matches for tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

What is the highest match rating that Moxley has received from Meltzer in his career?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

shandcraig said:


> I dont care about debuts but i think this ppv is going to have some story driven elements unfold. Weather its good or bad i just think it will happen.


Only thing I can see happening is Omega costing Cole the belt, but I hope he doesn't rush back from surgery. Probably way too soon...but it's a guess!



The Boy Wonder said:


> What is the highest match rating that Moxley has received from Meltzer in his career?


He got the full fiver against Tomohiro Ishii in the G1 Climax.


----------



## Erik.

The Boy Wonder said:


> What is the highest match rating that Moxley has received from Meltzer in his career?


5 star vs Ishii

If we're talking on American soil, he got 4.75 stars for his tag match with Kingston against the Young Bucks.


----------



## Tell it like it is

It just hit me that this is the first ppv without Kenny. I really miss The Best Bout Machine


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii from that G1 tournament in summer 2019 was an EXCELLENT match.


----------



## shandcraig

GNKenny said:


> Only thing I can see happening is Omega costing Cole the belt, but I hope he doesn't rush back from surgery. Probably way too soon...but it's a guess!
> 
> 
> He got the full fiver against Tomohiro Ishii in the G1 Climax.


Yeah I imagine his injuries need a decent amount of more time.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

DammitChrist said:


> If I had to make a guess, I think either Jon Moxley vs Bryan Danielson or the Dog Collar match with CM Punk vs MJF has the potential to be the top match of the night.
> 
> Adam Page vs Adam Cole has the potential to make a surprising case of being the top MOTN.
> 
> There's also the likely possibility of Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks vs ReDRagon being one of the best matches for tonight.


Punk vs MJF going to be more storydriven while Moxley vs Bryan most likely will be better match quality wise. In other words there is something for everybody tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> 2 pints?! Can get at least 6 for £18 😂
> 
> £18 to some people might be nothing, but to others it’s a lot, and that’s all there is to it really 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I pay monthly for Fite - it’s a reasonable price and it’s Dynamite and Rampage every week and saves the hassle of streaming
> 
> I honestly don’t care what anyone thinks of my choice 🙄


like i said mate, you do you

if its too much, its too much - also…. Don’t drink 6 pints please ;D


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> Any company that puts Adam Cole in the world title match deserves to be ripped off


Top 5 workers in nxt thread



La Parka said:


> Roderick Strong
> Kyle O'Reilly
> Adam Cole
> Finn Balor
> Pete Dunne




when asked who should be NXT champ



La Parka said:


> Give it back to Cole.


 

sorry Cole hurt your heart for leaving


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Top 5 workers in nxt thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when asked who should be NXT champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Cole hurt your heart for leaving


Damn, you just reminded me of back when NXT used to be good (especially when that roster last year was STACKED with great workers)


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

lol.

I try to be consistent, but my opinions do change. I hated Omega for years, then became lukewarm on him, now I'd call him one of my favourites after totally ditching the "workrate bad" mindset. Don't remember if that was before or after I joined this place.

I am 'tis but a humble sheep.


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Top 5 workers in nxt thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when asked who should be NXT champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Cole hurt your heart for leaving


Being top 5 on a development brand and main eventing free PPVs is quite different than main eventing for a major promotion that charges 50 dollars for a PPV. 

I’m sure I’d speak highly of a minor league baseball player but that doesn’t mean I think the blue jays should back up the brinks truck and make them their ace.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> Being top 5 on a development brand and main eventing free PPVs is quite different than main eventing for a major promotion that charges 50 dollars for a PPV.
> 
> I’m sure I’d speak highly of a minor league baseball player but that doesn’t mean I think the blue jays should back up the brinks truck and make them their ace.


what free ppv? You either get charged for the network or for peacock


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Top 5 workers in nxt thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when asked who should be NXT champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Cole hurt your heart for leaving


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what free ppv? You either get charged for the network or for peacock


It’s basically free in regards to NXT basically being a nice addition to what you’re getting from peacock and the network 

Where as you’re paying 50 dollars for one PPV and it’s headlined by a minor leaguer


----------



## 3venflow

Josh Woods is said to be at the show. Doubt he'll appear in normal circumstances, but if they do something ROH-related (fantasy booking: Cody appears with the ROH roster) he could be part of it. He was the last ROH Pure Champion (unless AEW-ROH brings it back again) and has been working Dark. Even got interviewed by Tony Schiavone at the latest tapings.

Apparently


Spoiler



they will also lay the groundwork for Jeff Hardy's debut on Dynamite tonight which suggests the AHFO implodes... maybe Private Party turn against Matt leading to PP vs. Hardyz?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Josh Woods is said to be at the show. Doubt he'll appear in normal circumstances, but if they do something ROH-related (fantasy booking: Cody appears with the ROH roster) he could be part of it. He was the last ROH Pure Champion (unless AEW-ROH brings it back again) and has been working Dark. Even got interviewed by Tony Schiavone at the latest tapings.
> 
> Apparently
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they will also lay the groundwork for Jeff Hardy's debut tonight which suggests the AHFO implodes...





Spoiler



AHFO is fine.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> like i said mate, you do you
> 
> if its too much, its too much - also…. Don’t drink 6 pints please ;D


I’d be on my back after 3


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> It’s basically free in regards to NXT basically being a nice addition to what you’re getting from peacock and the network
> 
> Where as you’re paying 50 dollars for one PPV and it’s headlined by a minor leaguer


lol, its headlined by mjf v punk, danielson v mox and cole v page

hardly ‘minor leaguers’

and ‘basically free‘ is not free.


do you or do you not have to pay money in order to watch a nxt ppv legally? The answer is ‘yes’

neeeexxxttt

(sorry cole hurt you, i hope you heal. Sorry he could not win the NXT title one last time for you


----------



## Prosper

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Its going to be ironic when the same bitch ass kiddos (who are gonna watch it illegally) are gonna point the fingers to AEW how bad their PPV buys is when the numbers are released.
> 
> And a friendly reminder that you dont need to watch/buy the PPV if the card sucks for you. No need to participate in hate-watching and dragging down the enjoyment of others in the livechat.


Lol this thread is gonna be full of Adam Cole bashers all night I will not be involved, I’d rather enjoy the show without the negativity, I’ll be back after the show is over because this forum will suck all of your enjoyment out of the night if you participate when it’s on live lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tell it like it is said:


> To whoever is watching from an illegal stream, I hope that shit buffers like crazy and it freezes on you.



It won't. Thanks.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, Adam Cole is awesome, and one of AEW’s best overall talents.

That is all


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, its headlined by mjf v punk, danielson v mox and *cole v page*
> 
> hardly ‘minor leaguers’
> 
> and ‘basically free‘ is not free.
> 
> 
> do you or do you not have to pay money in order to watch a nxt ppv legally? The answer is ‘yes’
> 
> neeeexxxttt
> 
> (sorry cole hurt you, i hope you heal. Sorry he could not win the NXT title one last time for you


So, what I said then....

Nobody is ordering Peacock or the network for NXT. Its like having one video game company charge 60 bucks for a little fallout keychain and the other company giving you a keychain WITH the game. 

Adam Cole didn't hurt anyone. NXT is a niche little developmental brand that I would never pay 60 dollars to order on PPV. AEW is a national televised wrestling program with a roster FILLED with guys who are 300x better than Cole who is being presented even worse in AEW than he was in NXT, yet is somehow more expensive to watch. 

AEW does everything it can to tell you the PPV's don't matter and the TV is more important.. and yet every PPV you whine and bitch that people stream it for free? hilarious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> So, what I said then....
> 
> Nobody is ordering Peacock or the network for NXT. Its like having one video game company charge 60 bucks for a little fallout keychain and the other company giving you a keychain WITH the game.
> 
> Adam Cole didn't hurt anyone. NXT is a niche little developmental brand that I would never pay 60 dollars to order on PPV. AEW is a national televised wrestling program with a roster FILLED with guys who are 300x better than Cole who is being presented even worse in AEW than he was in NXT, yet is somehow more expensive to watch.
> 
> AEW does everything it can to tell you the PPV's don't matter and the TV is more important.. and yet every PPV you whine and bitch that people stream it for free? hilarious.


do you have to pay money to watch nxt and has cole headlined a ppv? And have you as per my quotes rated Cole highly as a ring worker and wanted to see him as champ again?

a simple ‘yes’ or ‘no’ would suffice


----------



## rbl85

rich110991 said:


> I’d be on my back after 3


You can still drink if you're on your back


----------



## TMTT

Amazing card, not the biggest AEW fan, but this card is stacked from top to bottom, buying this for sure.


----------



## shandcraig

Enjoy the ppv you fuckers, see you halfway through. The intro theme song is pretty fucking good, hype


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you have to pay money to watch nxt and has cole headlined a ppv? And have you as per my quotes rated Cole highly as a ring worker and wanted to see him as champ again?
> 
> a simple ‘yes’ or ‘no’ would suffice


Do you have to pay money to get the free pre order keychain? why not buy it for 60 DOLLARS!? is your argument. 

Cole can be a decent in ring worker and can stand out on a brand like 2020-2021 NXT because it was pretty much garbage. Being a top rated worker in that era is like being the best player on a division 3 football team. Its nice but its hardly a reason to bring you into the NFL and have you start as QB. A company with Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, MJF, Darby Allin, Miro, Eddie Kingston, Hobbs, Wardlow, Ricky Starks and many others should not have their WORLD title being competed for by someone like Adam Cole. 

Could Adam Cole have fought for a world title? maybe.. but not in 2022 and certainty not in a company with only one world title and a handful of PPVS. 

Undisputed Era masked a lot of Coles weaknesses because of solid booking by Triple H. Now in AEW all of the undisputed era not only doesn't mask anything they are actually just as weak as Cole.


----------



## Mr316

Gonna open my first beer right now in order to try to enjoy this god damn show tonight.


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> Gonna open my first beer right now in order to try to enjoy this god damn show tonight.


🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Punk/MJF and Bryan/Mox alone should be enough, never mind the rest of potential awesomeness


----------



## Erik.

Wardlow to do huge spot off a ladder tonight, I reckon.


----------



## Tell it like it is

RainmakerV2 said:


> It won't. Thanks.


It ain't free when your cheapskate ass is paying $5 for it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tell it like it is said:


> It ain't free when your cheapskate ass is paying $5 for it.



Let's hug. You seem angry.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> Do you have to pay money to get the free pre order keychain? why not buy it for 60 DOLLARS!? is your argument.
> 
> Cole can be a decent in ring worker and can stand out on a brand like 2020-2021 NXT because it was pretty much garbage. Being a top rated worker in that era is like being the best player on a division 3 football team. Its nice but its hardly a reason to bring you into the NFL and have you start as QB. A company with Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, MJF, Darby Allin, Miro, Eddie Kingston, Hobbs, Wardlow, Ricky Starks and many others should not have their WORLD title being competed for by someone like Adam Cole.
> 
> Could Adam Cole have fought for a world title? maybe.. but not in 2022 and certainty not in a company with only one world title and a handful of PPVS.
> 
> Undisputed Era masked a lot of Coles weaknesses because of solid booking by Triple H. Now in AEW all of the undisputed era not only doesn't mask anything they are actually just as weak as Cole.


2 of the 3 of UE was in your top 5 workers

and now they are ‘weak’ suddenly

rrrrrriiiiiggghhhhtttt


----------



## La Parka

Tell it like it is said:


> It ain't free when your cheapskate ass is paying $5 for it.


lmaoo

it aint 2006 anymore, man.


----------



## Tell it like it is

RainmakerV2 said:


> Let's hug. You seem angry.


Nah I'm good. How am i angry when I'm looking forward to the ppv though.


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 2 of the 3 of UE was in your top 5 workers
> 
> and now they are ‘weak’ suddenly
> 
> rrrrrriiiiiggghhhhtttt


Weak as in booking.....

Cole - Loses to the company comedy guy

Fish - Was used as a jobber for weeks

Kyle - Has he even had a singles match? 

Suddenly they were employed by a mark booker instead of ones with experience....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> Weak as in booking.....
> 
> Cole - Loses to the company comedy guy
> 
> Fish - Was used as a jobber for weeks
> 
> Kyle - Has he even had a singles match?
> 
> Suddenly they were employed by a mark booker instead of ones with experience....


yet are featured in the tag titles match and the main event due to strong booking


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Tell it like it is

Slow day in the WWE section huh


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yet are featured in the tag titles match and the main event due to strong booking
> 
> 
> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


yeah that main event this week did some great numbers.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tell it like it is said:


> Nah I'm good. How am i angry when I'm looking forward to the ppv though.


I'm looking forward to it too. Just paying 35 bucks less for it.


----------



## La Parka

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm looking forward to it too. Just paying 35 bucks less for it.


how dare you take money out of Tony Khans pocket! 

hows he going to sign Matt Hardy's kid now?


----------



## RainmakerV2

La Parka said:


> how dare you take money out of Tony Khans pocket!
> 
> hows he going to sign Matt Hardy's kid now?



All 15 of em?


----------



## La Parka

RainmakerV2 said:


> All 15 of em?


Dork Order and AHFO is going to be a historic feud that goes on for 30-40 years, ending in Brodie Lee Jr vs Maxwell having a 50 min death match on top of a skyscraper.


----------



## Mr316

rich110991 said:


> 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
> 
> Punk/MJF and Bryan/Mox alone should be enough, never mind the rest of potential awesomeness


You’re not even paying for the PPV. I don’t want to hear your opinion.


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> You’re not even paying for the PPV. I don’t want to hear your opinion.


Yet you’re paying for it and bashing it before it’s started 🤣 Sucks to be you. I’ll enjoy it and it will be free… even better! 😬


----------



## JasmineAEW

I’ve happily purchased every AEW since the company’s inception. Never regretted a single buy. I used to order NWA, WCW, TNA and even a couple of WWE PPVs. I would never steal from pro wrestling companies and wrestlers. I’m an actual fan.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tell it like it is said:


> To whoever is watching from an illegal stream,* I hope that shit buffers like crazy *and it freezes on you.


You mean like this?


----------



## Chan Hung

JasmineAEW said:


> I’ve happily purchased every AEW since the company’s inception. Never regretted a single buy. I used to order NWA, WCW, TNA and even a couple of WWE PPVs. I would never steal from pro wrestling companies and wrestlers. I’m an actual fan.


The card looks pretty good this time around. I'm on the fence. I have not purchased a ppv since a few months back when they pretty much gave matchups no better than Dynamite.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Prosper said:


> Lol this thread is gonna be full of Adam Cole bashers all night I will not be involved, I’d rather enjoy the show without the negativity, I’ll be back after the show is over because this forum will suck all of your enjoyment out of the night if you participate when it’s on live lol.


I will stay away from WF too for the whole night.
You are better off chatting with people on reddit,twitter or basically any other place than here.

I dont need soemone shouting at me that a specific wrestler sucks for the 2745th time while im trying to enjoy a show.

Anyway i hope everybody enjoys tonights show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Going to be a long night, not that I'm complaining. The pre show alone is PPV worthy.


----------



## rich110991

JasmineAEW said:


> I’ve happily purchased every AEW since the company’s inception. Never regretted a single buy. I used to order NWA, WCW, TNA and even a couple of WWE PPVs. I would never steal from pro wrestling companies and wrestlers. I’m an actual fan.


yes I’m totally not a fan because I only pay for their TV shows


----------



## Mr316

nachos in the oven. Pizzas on their way. Can’t wait to trash this PPV. Let’s go!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 118092
> 
> 
> nachos in the oven. Pizzas on their way. Can’t wait to trash this PPV. Let’s go!


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Going to be a long night, not that I'm complaining. The pre show alone is PPV worthy.


If they kept shows good like the Rampage that just occured i would tune in more often. This past Rampage was pretty good. Most of them are as bad as Elevation.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Excited for this card but lmao @ the people who are hating on people who stream it free. You never know anyone situation so if they want to stream it for free when its available to do so then who cares? I personally order sometimes it really all depends on how good the card is.


----------



## Chris22

I haven't really been keeping up with AEW that much due to starting back to work a few months ago, I miss it most weeks but I'm gonna stay up tonight and watch Revolution. The card honestly looks pretty decent to me.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Man i applaud all the actual AEW fans who stay in here for the live threads.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Excited for this card but lmao @ the people who are hating on people who stream it free. You never know anyone situation so if they want to stream it for free when its available to do so then who cares? I personally order sometimes it really all depends on how good the card is.


hey now, even if someone will stream for free..you still are giving up time you never will get back if it sucks lmfao


----------



## Geert Wilders

Earlier this week I was not excited for this show.

However, I feel different today. Moxley Danielson, if not the typical mox street fight, is going to be something else.
MJF Punk after the segment this week is going to be sweet. punks promo on Rampage alone got me hyped.
I hope Hangman squashes Cole, but we know that won’t happen. 
Jericho Kingston will be fun. I reckon this will be our street fight.
i think the death triangle vs HoB will have some fuckery.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Geeee

Looks like I'm gonna miss the buy-in because my family showed up randomly and don't appear to be leaving any time soon


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Is the buy in on youtube?


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> You’re not even paying for the PPV. I don’t want to hear your opinion.


very true.

Mr316


Geeee said:


> Looks like I'm gonna miss the buy-in because my family showed up randomly and don't appear to be leaving any time soon


put it on for em


----------



## Erik.

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Is the buy in on youtube?


Yeah - it'll be here: https://www.youtube.com/c/AEW


----------



## 3venflow

I'm watching for free... but only because I accumulated enough credits with previous purchases on FITE for a free PPV. 

Looking forward to the show. Even the buy-in looks interesting, it'll be Buddy's in-ring debut for AEW and they're blowing off two undercard feuds (Leyla vs. Kris, QT vs. HOOK).


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Erik. said:


> Yeah - it'll be here: https://www.youtube.com/c/AEW


Thx

It starts at 4 right?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> I'm watching for free... but only because I accumulated enough credits with previous purchases on FITE for a free PPV.
> 
> Looking forward to the show. Even the buy-in looks interesting, it'll be Buddy's in-ring debut for AEW and they're blowing off two undercard feuds (Leyla vs. Kris, QT vs. HOOK).


I'm buying through traditional ppv DirecTV baybay


----------



## Erik.

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Thx
> 
> It starts at 4 right?


Starts in 37 minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Geert Wilders said:


> Earlier this week I was not excited for this show.
> 
> However, I feel different today. Moxley Danielson, if not the typical mox street fight, is going to be something else.
> MJF Punk after the segment this week is going to be sweet. punks promo on Rampage alone got me hyped.
> I hope Hangman squashes Cole, but we know that won’t happen.
> Jericho Kingston will be fun. I reckon this will be our street fight.
> i think the death triangle vs HoB will have some fuckery.


Yep it looks like a pretty good show today. Hopefully it doesnt disappoint.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 118092
> 
> 
> nachos in the oven. Pizzas on their way. Can’t wait to trash this PPV. Let’s go!


Lmao carrots next to sour patch kids lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Erik. said:


> Starts in 37 minutes.


Yep 4 for me


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Chan Hung said:


> hey now, even if someone will stream for free..you still are giving up time you never will get back if it sucks lmfao


Wont be my first time or last lmao


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Skermac

i cant wait to see thunderosa


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Can someone ping me or tag me when CM Punk vs MJF starts so I can tune in? Only match I'm really interested and wanna at least be here live for it.

Cheers.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, please don’t give the tag.

Anyway, I’m several minutes away from buying the AEW Revolution ppv on B/R Live


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, please don’t give the tag.
> 
> Anyway, I’m several minutes away from buying the AEW Revolution ppv on B/R Live


Why not? I'd like to enjoy the match.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Well I'm out. I'm sure these boards will be tamed after the show. To all the aew fans enjoy the show. And to the rest meh...


----------



## La Parka

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, please don’t give the tag.
> 
> Anyway, I’m several minutes away from buying the AEW Revolution ppv on B/R Live


I’m tagging em and linkin him an illegal stream


----------



## Prosper

PPV all ordered baby lets goooooooooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Prosper *Happy Revolution Day! 🥳

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500614334795423747*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

La Parka said:


> I’m tagging em and linkin him an illegal stream


Legend as always my friend.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500614450432430084


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can someone ping me or tag me when CM Punk vs MJF starts so I can tune in? Only match I'm really interested and wanna at least be here live for it.
> 
> Cheers.


*I got you fam. I'm on my way to the theater now.*


----------



## Erik.




----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500614450432430084


Is there ever a wrestling show where people don’t WOO on the way to their seats?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I got you fam. I'm on my way to the theater now.*


Fucking mad lad. Appreciate it.


----------



## 3venflow

Jay White had an INCREDIBLE match with Alex Shelley at IMPACT's PPV last night. If anything tops that tonight, it'll be a MOTYC. I want Jay in AEW regularly so hopefully he makes his presence felt tonight. Jay vs. Hangman would be a great world title match for a TV special if they give Jay some wins (they got Archer into contention fast enough) and NJPW allows him to lose.


----------



## Prosper

\


Erik. said:


>


They brought back the futuristic ramp hell yeah.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> \
> 
> 
> They brought back the futuristic ramp hell yeah.


Yeah - LED ramp was cool.

Would be nice to see the LED wristbands in the crowd again - not sure if that was a venue deal or Khans decision back in 2020 though.

I see the Cody chandelier is back  though I assume Jade is going to be getting a PPV entrance tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can someone ping me or tag me when CM Punk vs MJF starts so I can tune in? Only match I'm really interested and wanna at least be here live for it.
> 
> Cheers.


I got you buddy


----------



## Erik.




----------



## DammitChrist

La Parka said:


> I’m tagging em and linkin him an illegal stream


You're my favorite pirate of the Caribbean


----------



## Boldgerg

Have they got rid of the tunnels?

Just bought the PPV on Fite. Nights like tonight I appreciate the flexibility of my job. Moved all my clients tomorrow, can stay up until 5am watching this and then sleep my arse off all day.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody's on the ringside commemorative chairs. They were probably made before he left.


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently Cole is over huge with the crowd already, they may back him against Hangman.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500621070415638530


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Apparently Cole is over huge with the crowd already, they may back him against Hangman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500621070415638530


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Apparently Cole is over huge with the crowd already, they may back him against Hangman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500621070415638530


A hot crowd can make anything seem more amazing.

Having a hot crowd will be needed for that main event. We all know the build hasn't been the best so the best the two can do is put on a barnstormer for a hot crowd.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

WTF how long has Erik Rowen been in AEW lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Spider-Man (from the original series) is airing on TV in the background for me too.

My gawwwd, what a night this has been already.


----------



## DammitChrist

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> WTF how long has Erik Rowen been in AEW lol


Erick Redbeard has been in AEW for only 2 days now.


----------



## rich110991

DammitChrist said:


> Erick Redbeard has been in AEW for only 2 days now.


And that’s 2 days too long 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## FrankenTodd

Let’s Go!!![emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

The buy-in has started and they're actually starting it with a match instead of all the hype videos first.

Leyla should have carried a Russia flag for real heat.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I'm a dumbass just realised buy in is on my fucking tv cuz I bought the ppv lol.

Cheers guys this us gonna be a banger ppv even buyout looks good LETS GO!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I wasn’t gonna buy it. Not really interested in the top three matches. But I just ordered it anyway. Because why the fuck not.


----------



## Erik.

Stage looks awesome on screen.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ThatASSlander


----------



## A PG Attitude

Watching the preshow on my laptop in a hotel but will watch the PPV at home when I have access to a real TV tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper

Statlander has an incredible presence.


----------



## Adapting

Get this win Statlander.


----------



## TMTT

If they want a true heel, they should rename Leyla Hirsch and entrance theme should be russian national anthem.


----------



## Oracle

Where the fuck is the hard cam


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Statlander has an incredible presence.


I'd start building towards Statlander vs. Jade at some point this year for the belt.


----------



## TD Stinger

This show is already ruined guys.

There are no tunnels!

How will I know who is a face and who is a heel now! HOW I ask you!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

I guess the hard cam isn't running yet? This is being shot like an indy PPV show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Uh is this gonna be the hard cam for the whole show or...cause wtf


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> I'd start building towards Statlander vs. Jade at some point this year for the belt.


Definitely. Statlander is good enough to carry Jade to a good match and they’re similar in size. Statlander is the perfect option for next TBS Champion.


----------



## TMTT

Battle of the asses.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TMTT said:


> If they want a true heel, they should rename Leyla Hirsch and entrance theme should be russian national anthem.


----------



## Gn1212

Shitty camera work, shitty audio. AEW really fucking up with this.


----------



## Gn1212

Statlander is insane.


----------



## La Parka

Difficulty of 10, execution of 5 could be the tagline of this match


----------



## Oracle

Kinda surprised Leyla won tbh


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuckin stupid.


----------



## Erik.

Well.... that's a bit of a shock.


----------



## 3venflow

Big upset there - I guess we get a rematch. I didn't like that match, the close-up cameras highlight Leyla's inexperience as she botched a couple of things. Her lack of size also means a lot of her stuff doesn't have much impact. Kris looked fairly good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match was a little sloppy to start, by the end turned into a solid match.


----------



## One Shed

Surprised at the result.


----------



## Prosper

Damn, well at least it was a dirty win.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Leyla Hirsch on her pro-Russia gear tonight. That would upset the Twitter mob if they were smart enough to piece it together.


----------



## rich110991

Nice ending, moonsault was sick.


----------



## Adapting

Prosper said:


> Damn, well at least it was a dirty win.


She's dirty dan.


----------



## omaroo

What the hell is going on with the camera work and audio?

Things like this should never happen and shows lack of professionalism .


----------



## Oracle

KENNETH


----------



## 3venflow

HOLY SHIT, KENNY!

Edit: Oh Callis you fucker...


----------



## Erik.

Nice to see Don Callis is still looking all douchey.


----------



## FrankenTodd

OMHGJRJE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Kenny's big return on the preshow?


----------



## Prosper

Looks like they fixed the camera.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

Hahahahha they punked us

I had a stroke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

WrestleFAQ said:


> Leyla Hirsch on her pro-Russia gear tonight. That would upset the Twitter mob if they were smart enough to piece it together.


Well Twitter mobs are always upset.


----------



## One Shed

OK, I approve of this swerve.


----------



## Prosper

THE KING HAS RETURNED


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


>


I’m slipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Aw fuck it’s Callis lol nice heat though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They just pulled a Heyman-Punk, Shawn-Bret stunt on us.


----------



## 3venflow

Callis should be full-time in AEW for sure, use him as a commentator if not a manager.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Such a tease..


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude I was gonna say why tf they doing this on the pre show!? Glad it was a serve


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## NamelessJobber

He must be coming back soon since Callis is here, right? 
Right?


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Looks like they fixed the camera.


What? Shida came out?


----------



## Prosper

Lmao this is so true


----------



## Whoanma

NamelessJobber said:


> He must be coming back soon since Callis is here, right?
> Right?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__
http://instagr.am/p/CanQ-e7P-q5/


----------



## Trophies

I missed Callis. Can’t wait for Omega return too.

Kenny by God Omega!!


----------



## ImpactFan

What was the point of this? 

Only logical reason: Kenny returning in the main event to fuck Cole?


----------



## 3venflow

lol, buy-in viewers spike about 10k during that. Job done by Troll Callis.


----------



## Erik.

Well there's the clear dissention between Cole and Omega getting laid.

I look forward to that eventual match.


----------



## Prosper

Kenny BAH GAWD Omega lol; This was a nice little prelude to Kennys imminent return.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Callis can get heat, but not Cody heat.


----------



## Araragi

If only Cole was actually going over. Would be totally worth it just to watch this section implode.


----------



## Adapting

I'm thinking Kenny interferes later.


----------



## Erik.

HOOKERMANIA about to run wild.


----------



## 3venflow

Hey, Ogogo is out with QT. Do we get Ogogo vs. HOOK soon?


----------



## TMTT

QT Marshall should be fired If Cody is gone too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly my biggest takeway from that Callis promo is that I miss Kenny's music.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Adapting

IT'S TIME


----------



## Boldgerg

Hook is billed at 201?

Yeah... No.


----------



## Prosper

Huge pop for HOOK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Hook is billed at 201?
> 
> Yeah... No.


151 maybe


----------



## One Shed

Hoooook is OVER!


----------



## TMTT

AEW just keeps making these young stars.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Hook time babes


----------



## Adapting

Whenever Hook does a move Tazz spews out some random name. It's great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

QT also selling well


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So far this BR feed is absolute shit.


----------



## Prosper

Jesus these people are rabid for Hook.


----------



## Randy Lahey

QT outweighs Hook by at least 60 pounds


----------



## TMTT

Reggie Dunlop said:


> So far this BR feed is absolute shit.


20 bucks on Fite.tv, almost never fails.


----------



## Whoanma

HOOK murdering Marshall is best for business.


----------



## Oracle

QT is getting way to much offence in


----------



## Erik.

Bridge was cleaaaaan.


----------



## rich110991

Oh man the things I would do to Hook 😍


----------



## 3venflow

This is HOOK's first real *match* as in one with some back and forth. QT was probably the right guy for that being his trainer.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> HOOK murdering Marshall is best for business.


----------



## TMTT

So weird that they choosed Cole.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like that's the most I've ever seen Hook sell.


----------



## Adapting

Adam vs Adam. 

Adam will win.


----------



## TMTT

Wyatt were are you?


----------



## 3venflow

HoB look so damn cool.


----------



## Erik.

House of Black have the hardest entrance.


----------



## One Shed

TMTT said:


> Wyatt were are you?


Burned to death


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TMTT

Aleister Black the new Taker.


----------



## Prosper

Loving the House of Black right now. This shit is epic.


----------



## One Shed

I still do not buy Murphy in the HoB, but I will give it a chance.


----------



## Adapting

TMTT said:


> Wyatt were are you?


Following the buzzards.


----------



## One Shed

So Penta is keeping that grave?


----------



## TMTT

Two Sheds said:


> I still do not buy Murphy in the HoB, but I will give it a chance.


These stables just doesn't fit together.


----------



## FrankenTodd

PAC is such a badass 

I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

This match is gonna hit different. 🔥


----------



## Randy Lahey

I still like Black’s singles theme way better


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Evil Penta is fucking awesome


----------



## Trophies

Penta looking a lot like Triple H with that shovel.


----------



## Adapting

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Evil Penta is fucking awesome


Let's be real. Penta is just awesome period.


----------



## Randy Lahey

TMTT said:


> These stables just doesn't fit together.



PAC, RedBeard, and Penta def seem thrown together just to have something to do


----------



## One Shed

Has Black been tanning with Hogan?


----------



## 3venflow

If they aren't signing Redbeard, this weould be a good opportunity to put Brody over a lot by having him pin the big man.


----------



## Erik.

Jesus, Buddy Murphy is in incredible shape.


----------



## One Shed

That kip up was crisp as hell.


----------



## TMTT

Erik. said:


> Jesus, Buddy Murphy is in incredible shape.


Dude would be great in NJPW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FUCK, I missed Hook. I was trying to skip the House of Crack 🤦🏽*


----------



## Erik.

SLAPPING MEAT


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Rowen got fuckin jacked man


----------



## 3venflow

This is way better than the tornado trios match on the PPV will probably be.


----------



## elo

This lighting is terrible, 8,000 people there and it looks like 200.

Turn the fucking lights on.


----------



## Prosper

PAC is so good


----------



## FrankenTodd

House of Black come through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

elo said:


> This lighting is terrible, 8,000 people there and it looks like 200.
> 
> Turn the fucking lights on.


They seem to be holding the event IN the House of Black.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

What is this ref doing with his hair lmao


----------



## Gn1212

My god, just watching this match, AEW have got some roster.
Compare this to the crap we had to settle with early on.


----------



## TMTT

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> What is this ref doing with his hair lmao


Should have used a bigger bowl.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Bro penta is sick


----------



## Oracle

Its incredible how fluid Penta is


----------



## Erik.

PENTA just said fuck itttt.


----------



## Trophies

Penta is crazy man.


----------



## Prosper

God that was fuckin sick


----------



## redban

I'm debating with myself about whether to purchase the event ... i love AEW, but $50 man


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Hirsch and statlander was Meh not horrible but not great.

Hook and QT was pretty solid I enjoyed it alot and the slow build of hook is well executed.


----------



## One Shed

redban said:


> I'm debating with myself about whether to purchase the event ... i love AEW, but $50 man


Use VPN and get Fite. Good compromise.


----------



## redban

Two Sheds said:


> Use VPN and get Fite. Good compromise.


How to use VPN with Roku? I dont want to watch on my phone or laptop


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gn1212 said:


> My god, just watching this match, AEW have got some roster.
> Compare this to the crap we had to settle with early on.


Now everyone in this gif is here


----------



## $Dolladrew$

redban said:


> I'm debating with myself about whether to purchase the event ... i love AEW, but $50 man


It's only 50 if you get HD lol

(Its worth it)


----------



## Gn1212

This match has been great.


----------



## Prosper

This match has been so damn crisp, everything is just hitting flush


----------



## 3venflow

This match is waaay too good for a pre-show, much like Danielson vs. Suzuki was. Awesome stuff.


----------



## TMTT

Prosper said:


> This match has been so damn crisp, everything is just hitting flush


Well you have Penta, PAC, Malakai and Matthews.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Erik. said:


> PENTA just said fuck itttt.


His DARK persona presentation is really really cool


----------



## One Shed

redban said:


> How to use VPN with Roku? I dont want to watch on my phone or laptop


I just cast to my Shield from my phone. You should be able to use Miracast on laptop or SmartView/AirPlay from phone to cast to Roku depending on what type you have.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Only qualm I have is the initial shoulder/dry hump sequence until tuckering out by the two big bearded gents......like wtf bruh lol?


----------



## Trophies

It’s amazing how nobody gets seriously hurt with those moves on the apron.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Only qualm I have is the initial shoulder/dry hump sequence until tuckering out by the two big bearded gents......like wtf bruh lol?


That meat gotta slap.


----------



## 3venflow

Pre-show has hit 100k live viewers during this match. IIRC, the previous PPVs didn't get close to that.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

That was sloppy there at the end


----------



## Oracle

That was an insanely good match for the pre show


----------



## TMTT

3venflow said:


> Pre-show has hit 100k live viewers during this match. IIRC, the previous PPVs didn't get close to that.


Earned it, great main event for a pre-show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> That meat gotta slap.


And slappath they shall, like the initial few shoulder bumps were ok but then like standing 2 inches from each other kinda shrugging at one another was puzzling lol


----------



## One Shed

Right team won and the right guy ate the pin. But I still hate how the ref just does not care if everyone is in the ring.


----------



## Erik.

That was a really good match. Especially for the buy-in.

Eagerly wanting House of Black to move on up.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Absolute fucking banger of a 6 man tag match at this point bring in the trios titles


----------



## 3venflow

Redbeard taking the L probably means he was a one-shot and not All Elite. Maybe they can sign him for ROH? He did look good.


----------



## One Shed

Great match too. Penta is crazy and Pac is awesome as always.


----------



## Trophies

Buddy needs full body tat initiation for House of Black.


----------



## Prosper

Phenomenal match, that should have been on the main card.


----------



## TMTT

3venflow said:


> Redbeard taking the L probably means he was a one-shot and not All Elite. Maybe they can sign him for ROH? He did look good.


IMPACT and NWA would work too.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Yes! Eddie and Jericho!

Pulling for Eddie. Jericho doesn’t need this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

I really hope Eddie goes over.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Redbeard taking the L probably means he was a one-shot and not All Elite. Maybe they can sign him for ROH? He did look good.


It also saved Penta who got the win last time from eating a pin same with Pac. 

Red beard looked ok but botched like every fancy kick he attempted should just wrestle like a hoss. He really isn't needed as AEW has been adding the large fellas but I wouldn't be opposed to him getting a deal.


----------



## TMTT

Good God Almighty!


----------



## Prosper

Kingston is finally gonna win the big one.


----------



## CovidFan

I appreciate Jericho saying, "yeah this is fake but I really don't like this guy so tune in". Such trash


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## kyledriver

Can somebody send a stream?I will see eternally gratefull

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Right team won and the right guy ate the pin. But I still hate how the ref just does not care if everyone is in the ring.


* I was surprised that the ref actually enforced the legal man rule.*


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> I really hope Eddie goes over.


----------



## The XL 2

Some really interesting matches on this card. Shame the main event is so flat


----------



## Trophies

JR already fucking up lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NamelessJobber

'...Where are we Tony?'


----------



## TMTT

NamelessJobber said:


> '...Where are we Tony?'


On the moon.


----------



## 3venflow

I worry for JR. Forgetting wrestlers names is one thing, but where he is?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500637782766911488


----------



## Erik.

Let's go Eddie.


----------



## elo

Opening the show with a corporate sponsor, is Nick Khan in charge?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Eddie has to go over in this match


----------



## FrankieDs316

In before people say this is the greatest wrestling PPV of all time


----------



## TMTT

3venflow said:


> I worry for JR. Forgetting wrestlers names is one thing, but where he is?


Jericho should replace him, when he retires.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Adapting

FrankieDs316 said:


> In before people say this is the greatest wrestling PPV of all time


Maybe let the PPV start first? lmao.

The pre show was pretty damn good so.


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if Santana/Ortiz cost one of these two.


----------



## NamelessJobber

TMTT said:


> On the moon.


I wish but WWE will prob be the first to have an event not on Earth.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500637782766911488


What did he say? "Bah Gawd we are Stanford!!!"??


----------



## Erik.

Crowd is fucking hyyyyyped.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Draft Kings must be paying them some good money.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TMTT said:


> 20 bucks on Fite.tv, almost never fails.


Can’t get it on Fite here. This is absolute fucking trash.


----------



## just_one

Can someone pm me a stream please??


----------



## Teemu™

Holy shit this is the greatest wrestling PPV of all time. I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## elo

Eddie just killed him, wtf.


----------



## TMTT

RainmakerV2 said:


> Draft Kings must be paying them some good money.


Their ads are everywhere and I don't even live in the States.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Crowd loves Eddie!


----------



## Coins

Am I the only person who doesn’t like Eddie?


----------



## CovidFan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Good chance there's "I came when I saw Adam win" written on the back of that


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho working heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Eddie crowned Jericho with that suplex. Yikes!


----------



## Geeee

Alright almost in time!

Impressed with my entering new payment information speedrun time


----------



## TMTT

Teemu™ said:


> Holy shit this is the greatest wrestling PPV of all time. I've never seen anything like this.


Ota kalja.


----------



## Adapting

The chest of Jericho.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Eddie after this match, win or lose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

This crowd is amazing so far.


----------



## Geeee

Jericho is like getting his arms in the way of a bunch of these chops. He's already done with this chest punishment


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Eddie needs to workout wit Jericho lol


----------



## 3venflow

This is OG AEW Jericho.


----------



## THANOS

This match is great so far! Jericho looking the best in-ring he has in years and Eddie is his usual awesome self.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match so far has been incredible. Wow. I don't think Jericho's performed this well in years.


----------



## THANOS

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Eddie needs to workout wit Jericho lol


Yep haha


----------



## Erik.

Jericho's weight loss has rejuvenated him in the ring!

He looks great


----------



## Trophies

That’s a big ass turnbuckle pad.


----------



## One Shed

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Can’t get it on Fite here. This is absolute fucking trash.


VPN works.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Eddie after this match, win or lose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has some in here


----------



## Geeee

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Can’t get it on Fite here. This is absolute fucking trash.


That sucks. Fite's service is vastly superior to B/R Live in my experience

I think AEW signed a bad US exclusivity deal with B/R to get themselves off the ground. Probably just waiting for that to run out.


----------



## 3venflow

Love this match. Vicious, stiff, old school.


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Has some in here


 I want one of these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Damn, this match is much more fast paced than I thought it would be.

These two are killing it.


----------



## Trophies

Kingston’s belly lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## THANOS

Man, I love Eddie, but that bouncing belly is super distracting haha


----------



## Coins

I’m really stoned. Do they have lights in the crowd like three rows back?


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> Kingston’s belly lol


So distracting.


----------



## THANOS

Eddie really needs to start wearing a loose fitting shirt.


----------



## Adapting

THANOS said:


> Man, I love Eddie, but that bouncing belly is super distracting haha


It's judas in his stomach.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shocked JR didnt say "eddie guererro" Lmfao


----------



## Erik.

This is Jericho's best match in 2 years, for sure.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Coins said:


> I’m really stoned. Do they have lights in the crowd like three rows back?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Jericho pushing Audrey lmfaoooo


----------



## Geeee

Eddie is so good at these hot openers.


----------



## DRose1994

This version of Jericho is outstanding. Idc what anyone says. He’s heeling it up in such a classic way. Enjoying this


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> This is Jericho's best match in 2 years, for sure.


This Jericho I want to see in the main event wrestling Danielson & Punk.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie's Tenryu tribute act should lead to him dropping Jericho with a dangerously stiff powerbomb for the W.


----------



## Coins

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



It looks like blue lights! Vertical ones. Wtf. 😂


----------



## One Shed

DRose1994 said:


> This version of Jericho is outstanding. Idc what anyone says. He’s heeling it up in such a classic way. Enjoying this


It has been great to see him trying again.


----------



## TMTT

Two Sheds said:


> So distracting.


Will we see battle of the bellies Kingston vs. Owens ever again.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Makes me miss heel Jericho


----------



## 3venflow

Whoaaaaaaa.


----------



## One Shed

Great match and win! Tapped him out to leave no doubt it was not a fluke.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole theater clapped for Kingston.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Low key kinda embarrassing that Eddie is in the shape he's in. But that's what always holded Eddie back was him staying in shape


----------



## kyledriver

Eddie!!!!!!!!

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Take notes WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good match but that finish sucked lol


----------



## ImpactFan

EDDIE WON


----------



## FrankenTodd

Open all night for you Eddie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

Good match.

Jericho is in much better shape and it showed in his performance.


----------



## Erik.

KIngston finally fucking done it!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Eddie won! What a hard hitting match! Kudos for Jericho putting him over!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Better than it had any right to be tbh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Jericho's best match in forever. Eddie's best match too I've seen. Eddie's been on fire these last several months though with some awesome matches with Miro, Danielson, and Punk. Best PPV opener for AEW that I've seen as well.

Classic match. Right guy won as well. Amazing stuff.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie's first move = stiff neck drop

Eddie's last move = submission to the neck


----------



## DRose1994

Great match. Jericho had his best performance in months and Eddie won the big one.


----------



## Geeee

Honestly did not expect a Kingston win.


----------



## Araragi

Eddie giving Jericho his best singles match in AEW by a wide margin.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The whole theater clapped for Kingston.*


Over like rover brother


----------



## PavelGaborik

A lean Jericho can still put on a banger even in his 50's.

Good shit


----------



## Erik.

God, I hope the crowd stays hot all night.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Thats huge for Eddie. He won and made him tap out.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Eddie's first move = stiff neck drop
> 
> Eddie's last move = submission to the neck


Love to see that stuff.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Eddie 😍 he win



Oh.. We have moving smilies now. Nice


----------



## Gn1212

PPV has been on a roll since that Hook match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jericho heel turn. Smart booking.


----------



## THANOS

PavelGaborik said:


> Good match but that finish sucked lol


Yeah, both of Eddie's finishers suck lol. Stretch Plum and Spinning Back Fist.

He needs something better.


----------



## The XL 2

The fact that Hangman and Cole are headlining a pretty strong card is unfortunate.


----------



## One Shed

OK, time to go make popcorn and take a long piss, the Hardlys are here for their car crash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*GOD FUCKING DAMMIT *


----------



## Erik.

THANOS said:


> Yeah, both of Eddie's finishers suck lol. Stretch Plum and Spinning Back Fist.
> 
> He needs something better.


I think the Stretch Plum sort of works for a guy like Eddie.

And in the context of the match, it worked due to Jericho's neck.

But yeah, a piledriver would be fitting of Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Geeee

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Low key kinda embarrassing that Eddie is in the shape he's in. But that's what always holded Eddie back was him staying in shape


About in the same shape as Bray Wyatt or Kevin Owens. Just those guys wear loose fitting tank tops on top of a singlet and also don't pull the straps down LOL


----------



## MEMS

Good opener. So nice to have every match have a back story


----------



## Gn1212

Young Bucks love that #2 spot in the card.


----------



## Trophies

Young bucks look like straight up Doucgebags lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Hyped for this match


----------



## Geeee

In kayfabe, it's weird to call The Young Bucks the best team in wrestling when they are not the champs


----------



## NamelessJobber

Poop break time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

THANOS said:


> Yeah, both of Eddie's finishers suck lol. Stretch Plum and Spinning Back Fist.
> 
> He needs something better.


He's a strong style wrestler. Its fitting his finisher is a simple blow. Though I would prefer an elbow as it would look more painful than a back fist.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *GOD FUCKING DAMMIT *


It was good while it lasted.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Geeee

KoR is such a weird awkward guy but it's kind of charming


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> I think the Stretch Plum sort of works for a guy like Eddie.
> 
> And in the context of the match, it worked due to Jericho's neck.
> 
> But yeah, a piledriver would be fitting of Eddie Kingston.


Yeah I understand the context of the match but the move just isn't visually pleasing and doesn't look believable. It looks impractical and easy to get out.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> Young Bucks love that #2 spot in the card.


#2 describes them well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Don't see this topping the opener, but YB and Red Dragon dynamic does make this a bit interesting. Hopefully a good match.


----------



## Adapting

Those clowns are literally wearing ear rings that light up.


----------



## Trophies

Geeee said:


> KoR is such a weird awkward guy but it's kind of charming


It’s the air guitar man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Whatever happens here will lead to a feud between The Elite and The Undisputed Era that will culminate in trios titles.*


----------



## Geeee

Luchasaurus with the Scorpion pants


----------



## Ham and Egger

As obnoxious as the Bucks are, they are the best tag team in the biz today. They never disappoint.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Geeee said:


> KoR is such a weird awkward guy but it's kind of charming


Not as awkward as this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RoganJosh

The stage and ramp look good. What is Draft Kings? Is this a high profile sponsorship?


----------



## Erik.

I feel like this should be a tornado tag match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hm... so they're doing the dumb triple threat tag match rules (where only two guys in the ring instead of three). That's unfortunate.

Then again this is AEW, so all 6 guys will be in the ring pretty soon for several minutes anyway.


----------



## Trophies

Why did I think this was a ladder match


----------



## Gn1212

This is such a stupid concept. You cant win unless you're tagged in, lol.


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> I feel like this should be a tornado tag match.


But every Bucks match pretty much already is.


----------



## Erik.

Two Sheds said:


> But every Bucks match pretty much already is.


Good point lol


----------



## DRose1994

RoganJosh said:


> The stage and ramp look good. What is Draft Kings? Is this a high profile sponsorship?


Yeah it’s a pretty high profile, premiere sports betting app/website/company.


----------



## Gn1212

This match has already gone to shit just minutes into it.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Why the fuck do they called themselves reDRagon? It looks reTArded. Is it supposed to be prounouced re-dragon or Red Dragon?


----------



## Gn1212

DRose1994 said:


> Yeah it’s a pretty high profile, premiere sports betting app/website/company.


Interesting considering they've been involved with WWE a lot.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RoganJosh said:


> The stage and ramp look good. What is Draft Kings? Is this a high profile sponsorship?


Some sports betting bullshit company


----------



## La Parka

JR is fucking gold lmaoooooo


----------



## Trophies

Gn1212 said:


> This is such a stupid concept. You cant win unless you're tagged in, lol.


Even WWE does this. Dumb rules.


----------



## Erik.

Nothing Finer said:


> Why the fuck do they called themselves reDRagon? It looks reTArded. Is it supposed to be prounouced re-dragon or Red Dragon?


Pronounced Red Dragon.

It was a dig at Davey Richards. (Hence the capitalised DR)


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Whatever happens here will lead to a feud between The Elite and The Undisputed Era that will culminate in trios titles.*


Silver lining on a shit present.


----------



## 3venflow

Nothing Finer said:


> Why the fuck do they called themselves reDRagon? It looks reTArded. Is it supposed to be prounouced re-dragon or Red Dragon?


It was a shot at Davey Richards in ROH after KoR turned against him.


----------



## La Parka

this is the worst match type ever.

just put all 3 teams in at the same time.


----------



## Geeee

RoganJosh said:


> The stage and ramp look good. What is Draft Kings? Is this a high profile sponsorship?


Sports betting. They sponsor pretty much all the major sports.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They should turn JR heel and just let him go off on stuff. Would be pretty entertaining. He's got that cranky boomer energy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Two Sheds said:


> VPN works.


Problem was chrome cast streaming to my tv. It completely froze and I missed the end of the Kingston-Jericho match. Switched to Airplay and it seems ok now.


----------



## RoganJosh

DRose1994 said:


> Yeah it’s a pretty high profile, premiere sports betting app/website/company.


Good shit.


----------



## Erik.

RoganJosh said:


> The stage and ramp look good. What is Draft Kings? Is this a high profile sponsorship?


Sports betting company.

UFC signed a $350,000,000 deal with them last year.


----------



## Whoanma

I really really want these Undisputed forkers to lose, as much as I want Hangman to decapitate BayBay with a Buckshot Lariat.


----------



## Gn1212

This match is crap. I can't keep up with it. Who's legal?


----------



## 3venflow

Feeling a Jurassics win here as Bucks/RD cost each other.


----------



## La Parka

La Parka said:


> this is the worst match type ever.
> 
> just put all 3 teams in at the same time.


i didn't mean change the rules mid match....


----------



## DRose1994

Impossible to keep track of what’s going on. Feels like a clusterfuck.


----------



## kyledriver

This match is a clusterfuck

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Luchasaurus heat spot was awesome...these guys are amazing at planning out shit and making it look smooth


----------



## Geeee

I'm enjoying this but it definitely should've been triple threat rules.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I remember when Canadian Destroyer was one of the most devastating moves ever. Now it's just like a suplex.


----------



## Erik.

Luchasaurus is quite fun.


----------



## RoganJosh

Erik. said:


> Sports betting company.
> 
> UFC signed a $350,000,000 deal with them last year.


Damn. So AEW really are drawing interest from some big time players.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Silver lining on a shit present.


*I hate to admit this match is actually good. It's still fuck em though.*


----------



## Geeee

Did Hawk ever do a springboard before the doomsday device? I think he actually could have


----------



## DRose1994

Let’s get the titles off Jurassic Express and separate jungle boy from Luchasaurus.


----------



## Trophies

Okay yeah that dooms day device should’ve been the finisher but I knew it wouldn’t lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

Here to see if Cody shows up


----------



## Nothing Finer

Erik. said:


> Pronounced Red Dragon.
> 
> It was a dig at Davey Richards. (Hence the capitalised DR)





3venflow said:


> It was a shot at Davey Richards in ROH after KoR turned against him.


Cool, hopefully now Khan has bought RoH that feud can finish soon and they can get a less stupid name.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That rebound clothesline shit should be banned from wrestling. So fucking dumb.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I hate to admit this match is actually good. It's still fuck em though.*


Haha I feel like an old curmudgeon enjoying this match reluctantly right with you, at the ripe age of 34.


----------



## Geeee

I think KoR did more wacky Ambrose rebounds this week than Moxley has done in AEW. I can recall like one. I was really hoping Mox would break one out in the barbed wire match LOL


----------



## Whoanma

American_Nightmare said:


> Here to see if Cody shows up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*JR said KOR innovated the rebound clothesline like Dean Ambrose wasn't doing it 8 years ago. *


----------



## Gn1212

All these cool spots for a 2 count. Look at what dumb finish they'll come up with.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *JR said KOR innovated the rebound clothesline like Dean Ambrose wasn't doing it 8 years ago. *


Was JR there 8 years ago haha?


----------



## Nothing Finer

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I remember when Canadian Destroyer was one of the most devastating moves ever. Now it's just like a suplex.


There's probably someone on WrestlingForOver50s.net saying the same about the DDT.


----------



## Coins

One day Luchasaurus will tell us his story and we will be enlightened.


----------



## 3venflow

This match is crazy fun. I've always said if you're gonna do a spotfest, do it well. The Bucks do it well in their big PPV matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik

It's way too early for me to be this drunk.

I'm going to forget half the PPV.

That shooting star press was ridiculous


----------



## DRose1994

Goodness gracious. Every Young Bucks/JE match they have to do every move ever invented. Let’s bring it home please


----------



## Adapting

Bobby Fish ra


THANOS said:


> Was JR there 8 years ago haha?


I don't think JR knows what he ate for dinner last night. I don't think he'll remember 8 years ago.


----------



## Erik.

That was a lovely SSP from Jungle Boy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Haha I feel like an old curmudgeon enjoying this match reluctantly right with you, at the ripe age of 34.


*I wonder if Cornette will admit it too, lol.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CovidFan

The Legit Lioness said:


> *JR said KOR innovated the rebound clothesline like Dean Ambrose wasn't doing it 8 years ago. *


Or Nigel McGuinness in 2005. Was his finisher in ROH


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder if Cornette will admit it too, lol.*


Absolutely no way haha. Dude is probably counting the seconds that an illegal man is in the ring, so he'd be done with this match in the 1st minute.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I know it's the "cool" thing around here to hate on the Bucks, but they put on banger after banger on every PPV.


----------



## Geeee

I would be 0-2 if I had done predictions


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jungle Boy has future mega star written all over him pairing Christian with him was the best idea


----------



## Erik.

I was highly sports entertained with that match.

Right team won. Luchasaurus was a lot better tonight and Jungle Boy always fucking brings it.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Very good match, even if the tag rules being ignored is as ridiculous as ever. Jungle Boy definitely the MVP.

Great start to the PPV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I have a feeling Cole is going over. They're bound to change one title.


----------



## Adapting

That match was amazing and the right team won.


----------



## elo

Meltzer's going to break the scales again!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

RainmakerV2 said:


> I have a feeling Cole is going over. They're bound to change one title.


Thunder Rosa with the best chance of that, no?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

These guys couldn't have worse names. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus. Sounds like a team I would've come up with in a wrestling game when I was 12.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Wow, better than I expected. Great match. Nice to finally see 
Luchasarus look dominant.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really fun match, great start to the PPV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Was JR there 8 years ago haha?


*Omg, he did get fired in 2013, lol 😆*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

I kind of want to make the drive to Vegas in May since they never come to me.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

I'm gonna say it, Jungle Boy is simply amazing.

Now I really know what the hype is all about.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jesus, that was an insane tag match. All men were firing on all cylinders.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> Thunder Rosa with the best chance of that, no?



She's injured and just pinned Baker on Wednesday. They'd be doing Baker pretty dirty to put her 0-3 against Rosa.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Nothing Finer

PavelGaborik said:


> I know it's the "cool" thing around here to hate on the Bucks, but they put on banger after banger on every PPV.


I agree. I hate it when wrestlers do insane high risk finishers that do absolutely nothing, but with the tag team matches it works really well for them because they've normally done enough to get a pinfall but you have another guy jumping in.


----------



## Erik.

And now straight into the ladder match, damn.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Omg, he did get fired in 2013, lol 😆*


That was the infamous Flair panel for the video game right?


----------



## Oracle

Hopefully this isn't ruined by being overly fucking goofy with the company mascot


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

Keith Lee has a Harry Potter forehead zig zag


----------



## Erik.

I can see Wardlow doing some huge crazy spot in this one.

Swanton bomb from the top of a ladder through a table perhaps.


----------



## Gn1212

PavelGaborik said:


> I know it's the "cool" thing around here to hate on the Bucks, but they put on banger after banger on every PPV.


If you watch one Young Bucks match, you've watched them all. I've seen this match a thousand times. It gets boring after a while.


----------



## One Shed

Oracle said:


> Hopefully this isn't ruined by being overly fucking goofy with the company mascot


We can only hope.


----------



## 3venflow

House of Black vs Death Triangle, Eddie vs Jericho and the three way tag were all top tier.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Orange Cassidy better not fcking win


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Araragi

Time to pull the trigger on Wardlow.


----------



## kyledriver

The golden life preserver has returned 

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

How are beefy men supposed to do ladder spots


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PavelGaborik said:


> I know it's the "cool" thing around here to hate on the Bucks, but they put on banger after banger on every PPV.


They're very hit or miss, and the matches that are good do tend to be overrated. Still, that was a very fun match. All three teams did their part and I think it sets up Bucks/ReDragon well. I don't what Jurassic Express do now, and don't really care (which is a big problem with the tag division in general).


----------



## elo

Vince's brass ring is back!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wardlow wins or this is massively gay


----------



## RoganJosh

That looks like a Sonic The Hedgehog gold ring.


----------



## Coins

What do you get if you’re the Face of the Revolution? Future title match?


----------



## One Shed

The prize once again is a Sonic power ring. Keith Lee probably thinks it is a giant donut so he will be motivated.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Put the TNT or World title on Stark already ffs, the guy is a star plain and simple.

Him and Hook need to breakaway from Team Taz, Tony Khan has gold in his roster but he better use it right.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Randy Lahey

Starks has everything to be a star. He's got the personality, the mic, character - i think he needs to breakaway from team taz and they need to push him on his own


----------



## Oracle

The pop if wardlow wins will be top quality so hopefully he gets the well deserved W


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Gn1212

I guess this is smart from Tony. Getting the craziness out of the way. I think the women will take the fall.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Five men and a clown.


----------



## American_Nightmare

When is Wardlow gonna turn babyface


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I hope Wardlow does more than a powerbomb in this match.*


----------



## Geeee

Whoa with a slight remix, the "bask in his glory" chant would actually work with Keith Lee's entrance


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

PVZ looking gooooooood.


----------



## Erik.

MEAAAAAT


----------



## Randy Lahey

Paige hot as fuck


----------



## One Shed

Oh great, make the big moment goofy.


----------



## RapShepard

Gotta love they stuck with the Sonic ring lol. Fuck it go with the joke


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*OC finally broke lmfao 🤣*


----------



## The XL 2

Keith Lee is a heart attack risk


----------



## Oracle

fuck me ruined already


----------



## PavelGaborik

Please let Wardlow or Lee demolish OC at some point.


----------



## Gn1212

Orange Cassidy corpsed there. 🤣


----------



## Adapting

The XL 2 said:


> Keith Lee is a heart attack risk


His weight is LIMITLESS.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LeGOAT

This show has been on fire, hoping Wardlow wins this match


----------



## Gn1212

OC is winning this. It's gonna come full circle from the PAC match.


----------



## LeGOAT

Keith Lee is a big man, sheesh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500652261273440259


----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> OC is winning this. It's gonna come full circle from the PAC match.


What a horrible decision that would be.


----------



## 3venflow

Whoever has produced this match deserves a raise. It's clicking.


----------



## RapShepard

Damn they're getting in the Keith Lee is fat jokes like Vince is in their ear lol


----------



## LeGOAT

Anyone else think the ring looks goofy though? Reminds me of Sonic lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wardlow just watches hobbs pick up the ladder to smash him with it wtf lmfao


----------



## Geeee

wow that skin the cat move is something I've never seen before


----------



## LeGOAT

This show has been absolutely fire


----------



## Erik.

That was a cool spot from OC


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice spot


----------



## LeGOAT

Rip OC


----------



## Adapting

LMAOOO THAT OC ladder spot


----------



## LeGOAT

You gotta give it to OC, dude takes some crazy spots


----------



## One Shed

Kill Trashitty please.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

I get that OC's antics could annoy people but the guy truly is an in ring prodigy in terms of precision and found a pretty unique gimmick even tho its mostly comedic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

Lee lending the assist by holding the ladder for that superplex spot.


----------



## LeGOAT

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> I get that OC's antics could annoy people but the guy truly is an in ring prodigy in terms of precision.


Agree, the man knows how to sell


----------



## DRose1994

That was a dope OC spot.

Hobbs is so impressive too.


----------



## jds49ers

I doubt Jim Ross or Tazz knows what draft kings is, but yet they love it!


----------



## 3venflow

After the crappy battle royales it's great to see such a creative, well put together multi-person match like this. I'd love to know who the producer of this one is.


----------



## Erik.

These guys doing their best to be creative here, props.


----------



## LeGOAT

Wardlow is so over, its not funny


----------



## MEMS

Tag match was amazing. No other way to say it. Just fun awesome match


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> After the crappy battle royales it's great to see such a creative, well put together multi-person match like this. I'd love to know who the producer of this one is.


Jerry Lynn and Malenko


----------



## Nothing Finer

It would be great if Orange Cassidy got seriously injured. I don't need it to be legitimate, I just want this fucking guy off my TV screen for a long, long time. I don't know how anyone can watch this fucking prick without wanting to switch it off. He makes every other wrestler a fucking idiot to get himself over.

I lose a lot of respect for anyone who works with him and doesn't knock his fucking head off.


----------



## MEMS

Nobody like me said:


> Wardlow is so over, its not funny


Not even the most over in this match


----------



## LeGOAT

This match is fantastic.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Nothing Finer said:


> It would be great if Orange Cassidy got seriously injured. I don't need it to be legitimate, I just want this fucking guy off my TV screen for a long, long time. I don't know how anyone can watch this fucking prick without wanting to switch it off. He makes every other wrestler a fucking idiot to get himself over.
> 
> I lose a lot of respect for anyone who works with him and doesn't knock his fucking head off.


Wow you're a piece of shit wishing someone get injured


----------



## Geeee

This is giving me anxiety with the one broken ladder


----------



## LeGOAT

Nothing Finer said:


> It would be great if Orange Cassidy got seriously injured. I don't need it to be legitimate, I just want this fucking guy off my TV screen for a long, long time. I don't know how anyone can watch this fucking prick without wanting to switch it off. He makes every other wrestler a fucking idiot to get himself over.
> 
> I lose a lot of respect for anyone who works with him and doesn't knock his fucking head off.


That's not cool bro, like it or not OC is over with the general audience. OC is a great worker


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Category 5 earthquake if Keith Lee falls from top of the ladder


----------



## DRose1994

Hobbs and Wardlow have outstanding facial expressions. You have Starks, Hobbs, Wardlow and Lee in this match — really should be 4 future main eventers.


----------



## Erik.

Get some new ladders in there man, giving me anxiety over here.

One is literally broken and the other looks wonky.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Nothing Finer said:


> It would be great if Orange Cassidy got seriously injured. I don't need it to be legitimate, I just want this fucking guy off my TV screen for a long, long time. I don't know how anyone can watch this fucking prick without wanting to switch it off. He makes every other wrestler a fucking idiot to get himself over.
> 
> I lose a lot of respect for anyone who works with him and doesn't knock his fucking head off.


Yeah, I hate Trashitty as much as anyone but I do not want the guy to get legit injured. I just want him to go away.


----------



## kyledriver

Wardlows an idiot lol

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wardlow are you stupid?!*


----------



## Boldgerg

Well, they've just made Wardlow look thick as shit.


----------



## LeGOAT

This match is so much fun.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wardlow is lowkey retarded. He had that match. Lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Nothing Finer said:


> It would be great if Orange Cassidy got seriously injured. I don't need it to be legitimate, I just want this fucking guy off my TV screen for a long, long time. I don't know how anyone can watch this fucking prick without wanting to switch it off. He makes every other wrestler a fucking idiot to get himself over.
> 
> I lose a lot of respect for anyone who works with him and doesn't knock his fucking head off.


What a horrible thing to say. I’d never wish injury on any of these guys no matter how much I can’t stand them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGOAT

Lee and Hobbs are done lol


----------



## One Shed

JR once again pointing out how dumb they are for not going to the ring.


----------



## jds49ers

Keith Lee just as boring as he was in WWE


----------



## One Shed

sigh, obviously choreographed spot is obvious


----------



## Nothing Finer

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I hate Trashitty as much as anyone but I do not want the guy to get legit injured. I just want him to go away.


Likewise, although if you don't want him to get legit injured you don't hate him as much as anybody.


----------



## Geeee

Boldgerg said:


> Well, they've just made Wardlow look thick as shit.


Keith Lee was not that hurt. Was just a clothesline over the top. Would've probably just fucked Wardlow up if he tried to climb


----------



## Araxen

There it is. The PPV off the stage bump.


----------



## LeGOAT

Danhausen, why?.....Not a fan of that guy


----------



## RapShepard

That was a random part


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

jds49ers said:


> Keith Lee just as boring as he was in WWE


He's awful dude


----------



## Erik.

Uh oh, Starks is cursed.


----------



## One Shed

Nothing Finer said:


> Likewise, although if you don't want him to get legit injured you don't hate him as much as anybody.


I hate his character, not him as a human being.


----------



## LeGOAT

Wardlow is a freak


----------



## 3venflow

OC is gonna sneak in and win this.


----------



## Araxen

DANHAUSEN!


----------



## LeGOAT

LET'S GO! THIS IS WARRR


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Look out for Danhusen or he will point at you.


----------



## One Shed

Starks dead.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bring it home Wardlow 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## kyledriver

Dangerous spot for s guy with neck problems 

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Wardlow just murdered Starks.


----------



## One Shed

Wardlow is over as hell. They need to pull that trigger.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass you were right!*


----------



## Geeee

Starks vs Wardlow would be an awesome TNT title program

(assuming Starks is still alive from that high stack power bomb on the ladder)


----------



## 3venflow

4D chess by Wardlow. He could've won it earlier but destroyed everyone first. Alpha male shit.


----------



## Erik.

THE FUCKING WAAAARRDOG.


----------



## DRose1994

These guys are all impressive as shit. I didn’t love the idea of all these big guys in the same match but they pulled it off.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Pretty sure Wardlow just killed Starks


----------



## La Parka

good match. 

Hobbs, Wardlow and Lee all looked fantastic.

I have no idea what moron thought it would be a good idea to throw danhausen in there but it didn't kill the ending, thankfully.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

JR "Is this trainwreck almost over" LMFAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ricky hates the "Big Guys"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LeGOAT

Wardlow should be the one to take the championship off of Page, would lead to an interesting feud with MJF.


----------



## Oracle

Thank god the right person won. 

few goofy spots but wasn't too bad


----------



## elo

Ricky dude, you just had a fractured neck.......fuck.


----------



## Whoanma

Whoanma said:


> Wardlow just murdered Starks.


Aaaand he won.


----------



## jds49ers

Still can get over the crappy looking "brass ring"


----------



## RapShepard

Starks taking that bump with his neck issues is certainly a choice.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

My boi Stark is either concussed, hurt in the neck or really good at selling a TKO.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another great match tonight. PPV main card is 3 for 3. Wardlow winning the right move.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Keith Lee throwing OC about 30 feet was the highlight of that match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Powerbomb spot on the ladder with a guy who has serious neck problems. Why????


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wardlow needs to squash Guevara like a fuckin bug.


----------



## Erik.

Thought that was a great match tbh.

Usually you get massive high flying spot fests in these sort of matches but they made it as creative as possible without the typical high flying and it worked. Wardlow, Hobbs and Lee all looked good for their respective characters. OC got in some creative spots but ultimately just got destroyed. Christian and Starks were just there but as two who weren't going to win done their bit.

Wardlow winning was the right choice. Look forward to seeing more going forward.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The first half of that match was good, then it turned to shit.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

SWERVE!


----------



## jds49ers

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> JR "Is this trainwreck almost over" LMFAOOOOOOOOO


Couldn't said it better myself JR lol


----------



## Gn1212

We can see the name Tony.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wardlow needs to squash Guevara like a fuckin bug.


Yup, but likely a back end forth


----------



## 3venflow

SW3RVE in the house.


----------



## ImpactFan

SWERVE


----------



## reamstyles

Looks like big body with a look is a guy that still get over even in aew...


----------



## Derek30

Haha Tony


----------



## rolemodel

WARDLOW


----------



## Geeee

DRose1994 said:


> These guys are all impressive as shit. I didn’t love the idea of all these big guys in the same match but they pulled it off.


This is the first multi man ladder match in AEW that was good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Is it Jeff Hardy


----------



## Erik.

Fucking love SWERVE.


----------



## RapShepard

Swerve hopefully gets a nice spot in the TNT title division


----------



## Oracle

I have no idea who this dude is


----------



## jds49ers

AEW better be opening ROH for the amount of people they keep signing.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Nobody like me said:


> Danhausen, why?.....Not a fan of that guy


🤝🏼


----------



## 3venflow

For anyone wondering, Tony S called Strickland's matches in MLW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## One Shed

Should I know who this guy is?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

AEW is now SWERVEs house.


----------



## Gn1212

JR is fucking hating the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don't know who this guy is, and this first promo is doing nothing for me. I guess he's another in-ring guy.


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> Should I know who this guy is?


I think it's Jeff Hardy. He's got a lot of face paint on though.


----------



## LeGOAT

Two Sheds said:


> Should I know who this guy is?


He was in an awful mid-card act in the WWE, unsure why they are treating him as a big deal.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## NamelessJobber

He's good looking. Swerve.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Should I know who this guy is?


Not only yes, but hell yes. He's the number 1 Shane in the business


----------



## Ham and Egger

Swerve is a good signing! Jeez, how many guys can they still sign under contract!?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Hello James Swerve and Good bye Jay Leathel lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Two Sheds said:


> Should I know who this guy is?


He was in Hit Row and MLW + Lucha Underground (as Killshot) before that.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Gn1212 said:


> JR is fucking hating the show.


I am loving it


----------



## Oracle

What a dumb way to introduced someone 

swerves house that's it?


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Swerve is a good signing! Jeez, how many guys can they still sign under contract!?


10 more at least


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500657071737516033


----------



## Erik.




----------



## ABH-22

Swerve is a great get for AEW. Big potential imo.


----------



## LeGOAT

Dork order always has to make an appearance lol...


----------



## ImpactFan

Someone beat me to it, but JR seems to be hating everything tonight


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Just gimme some good shots of Tay’s glorious ass, and they can botch all they want and I won’t complain.


----------



## French Connection

Please Cargill! 
Destroy that brazilian midget !


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> I think it's Jeff Hardy. He's got a lot of face paint on though.


Haha that was funnier than it had any right to be.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RapShepard said:


> Not only yes, but hell yes. He's the number 1 Shane in the business


Best in the World Shane McMahon is not amused


----------



## TMTT

Such a pretty face doesn't need paint.


----------



## LeGOAT

Jade should realistically dominate Tay


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Looks like Tay Contis face was rolled by a tire


----------



## Garmonbozia

Was hoping for Cody.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Tay's make up is shit.


----------



## MEMS

Can't believe they tried to ruin that ladder match with the biggest loser in the business Danhausen.


----------



## Adapting

Why did Tay put her face in a fireplace before the match.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Oracle said:


> What a dumb way to introduced someone
> 
> swerves house that's it?


He was the leader of that stable, HIT ROW, that got called to WWE main roster but then they didn't anything with them and in the next month the four were released


----------



## Erik.

Jade with the Mortal Kombat drip.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Oh shit its Kingfish. Such a great guitar player


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMFG JADE IS LOOKING SEXY AS FUCK!


----------



## Adapting

Fuck me, Jade is so fucking hot it's a crime.


----------



## rolemodel

Tay Conti 🍑


----------



## NamelessJobber

Omg Jade. She's incredible.
Live music too.


----------



## Whoanma

Ororo Munroe better retains.


----------



## RoganJosh

Jade is too hot.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Who in the BB King is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Mark Henry's cousin playing guitar.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Omg, he did get fired in 2013, lol 😆*


Dude probably said "fuck this shit" and didn't watch wrestling for years after haha


----------



## Garmonbozia

Imagine the dream matches like Swerve vs. Danhausen


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Ok Tay is definitely getting murked.

The entrance and kiss speak volumes.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Better than Boogz.


----------



## Adapting

I didn't know Keith Lee could play the guitar to.


----------



## elo

Jade has the best look in wrestling period, WOW.


----------



## Geeee

Live entrance usually means a loss...

Although I can't see that happening.

Also, VAVA VOOM Jade. O_O


----------



## LeGOAT

MEMS said:


> Can't believe they tried to ruin that ladder match with the biggest loser in the business Danhausen.


People hate on OC but like that goof ball lol...


----------



## Trophies

Lol Jade making this a mandatory bathroom break with that lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Gn1212 said:


> If you watch one Young Bucks match, you've watched them all. I've seen this match a thousand times. It gets boring after a while.


Their athleticism always entertains me.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Oh that kiss 😍


----------



## DRose1994

What is the story with this kissing stuff ? I mean, I’m not mad at it but wtf lol


----------



## Gn1212

JR was shocked with the kiss. Reckon he'll revisit it later on.


----------



## 3venflow

Lio Rush would've gone perfectly with Swerve. What a dumbass for blowing his chance.


----------



## The XL 2

Jade has such an incredible look


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

FrankenTodd said:


> Who in the BB King is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kingfish Ingram. Incredible young guitar player. Check him out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

Jade's a great trash talker.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Ororo Munroe better retains.


She has gone full MK Jade now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

All of us after Jade kissed Tay


----------



## grecefar

Just saw jericho vs kingston, good match but I can't believe jericho tap out.

I don't like kingston.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*OMG JADE IS JADE!!! 😍😍😍😍























*


----------



## Gn1212

DRose1994 said:


> What is the story with this kissing stuff ? I mean, I’m not mad at it but wtf lol


Jade is just fucking with it. She knows it'll get attention.


----------



## Adapting

Is Jade gonna kiss all her opponents? I think I'm trying to get in the ring boys.


----------



## RapShepard

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Best in the World Shane McMahon is not amused


When he left the biz somebody had to step up to be the King of Shane's


----------



## One Shed

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> All of us after Jade kissed Tay


"ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME!"


----------



## TMTT

This should have been on the pre-show.


----------



## Gn1212

grecefar said:


> Just saw jericho vs kingston, good match but I can't believe jericho tap out.
> 
> I don't like kingston.


Eddie's over. One of AEW's biggest babyfaces.
He needed. Props to Jericho for putting people over the past year.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Weird Tony said hes not sure if Paige is signed or not


----------



## Trophies

The hell is going on lol


----------



## L3G4CY3

I’m enjoying Revolution. I haven’t watched much wrestling in the past year and something made me decide to give this PPV a shot and I’m glad I did.


----------



## The XL 2

How much tren and growth hormone would Adam Cole have to take to look like Jade?


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> She has gone full MK Jade now.


Finish her.


----------



## Araragi

That kiss lol. Tay the homewrecker strikes again


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> Eddie's over. One of AEW's biggest babyfaces.


So what? Does that mean people are required to like him?


----------



## Adapting

There is no way Aubrey didn't see that chair shot. She has to be brain dead.


----------



## Geeee

Babyfaces teaming up to hit Jade with a chair...


----------



## RoganJosh

Non-consentual kiss?


----------



## DRose1994

This is terribleeee


----------



## TMTT

L3G4CY3 said:


> I’m enjoying Revolution. I haven’t watched much wrestling in the past year and something made me decide to give this PPV a shot and I’m glad I did.


CM Punk vs. MJF and Moxley vs. Danielson sold me. I don't watch too much anymore either.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Adapting said:


> There is no way Aubrey didn't see that chair shot. She has to be brain dead.



“I’ll let it slide this time.”


----------



## Geeee

Frog Splash looked stiff.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jade should have won this 4 minutes ago.


----------



## Erik.

Solid frog splash.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a stiff ass frog splash!


----------



## Adapting

Geeee said:


> Frog Splash looked stiff.


That isn't the only thing that's stiff right now.


----------



## One Shed

Jungle Boy would get over with everyone forever if he pulled a Tommy Dreamer and said "I'll take 'em both, I'm hardcore" with Anna and Tay.


----------



## Erik.

Tony using the "cool the crowd" note in TEW on this one.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Jade outfit is matching her ring work......Green lmao


----------



## TMTT

Only division where WWE has clearly the upper hand.


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> That isn't the only thing that's stiff right now.


Everyone's hard cam got fixed in this match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RoganJosh said:


> Non-consentual kiss?


----------



## L3G4CY3

TMTT said:


> CM Punk vs. MJF and Moxley vs. Danielson sold me. I don't watch too much anymore either.


I hadn’t been following closely enough lately to know those were on the card but once I saw that I was sold. It’s always nice coming back to wrestling after taking a break and watching it is enjoyable and doesn’t feel like a chore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* That match was better than I thought it would be.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

Glad Jade won


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

Hate matches like that Tay has all the offense and then one move and she loses.


----------



## 3venflow

Tay challenged for both women's titles on back to back PPVs (and of course lost both).


----------



## Geeee

Jade overcomes the babyfaces double teaming her and using foreign objects. Sure thing. 

Jade's look still carried this to a thumbs up from me


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yeah this match wasn't good. Would've been wishful thinking it was going to be though. I guess it was better than I expected.


----------



## Erik.

That was probably one of Jade's best matches, tbh.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Gn1212

MonkasaurusRex said:


> So what? Does that mean people are required to like him?


Did I say that?


----------



## Araragi

Jade's best match easily.


----------



## elo

They worked hard, a bit sloppy but entertaining.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I need Jade Cargill to sit on my face and crush my skull with her massive thighs


----------



## Oracle

I wonder who they are going to build up to eventually beat Jade because it seems like its wayyy off she probably holds that title for the rest of the year at least


----------



## Erik.

PUNK/MJF TIME


----------



## PavelGaborik

Conti just looks absurdly dumb. Her facial expressions just scream bimbo.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Not all that bad. A little sloppy in spots, but not the worst I’ve seen. Maybe the start of a Jade face turn?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just realized she wears green because her name is Jade. I'm very slow.


----------



## One Shed

Time for the MOTN.


----------



## ImpactFan

Can Jeff Hardy be debuting tonight? 

I have no fucking clue why Punk vs MJF would go before Hardy crap vs Darby/Sting/Sammy


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

Take Punk out, MJF, take his ass out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just realized she wears green because her name is Jade. I'm very slow.


And she was cosplaying Jade from Mortal Kombat tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

I don't want Punk vs MJF feud to end because it's been so ridiculously great and their next feuds probably won't compare.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LeGOAT

back to catering you go Tay


----------



## Nothing Finer

The piledriver is my DDT/Canadian Destroyer. Hate seeing it as a 2 count move. You're dropping someone on their fucking head from a couple of feet up FFS!


----------



## Geeee

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just realized she wears green because her name is Jade. I'm very slow.


She was literally dressed as the Mortal Kombat kharacter named Jade


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500657944987422722*


----------



## Gn1212

Tony putting this after the TBS match, lol.


----------



## Erik.

Haha they finally did the fake out.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> Did I say that?


No but you respond with random information about him being a babyface when someone said they don't like Kingston. Which is an odd response.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Of course I had to be at the fucking gym when MJF vs Punk started.


----------



## Adapting

What the fuck is MJF wearing lmaoo


----------



## elo

Man, fuck MJF!


----------



## Gn1212

He brought it back!!!


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

That Jade vs Tay match was a true delight for the eyes 🍑


----------



## Coins

OHHHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, he's brought it back!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PavelGaborik said:


> Conti just looks absurdly dumb. Her facial expressions just scream bimbo.


That's just her face dude. You need to be nice LOL.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Ohh.. the AFI song 😍


----------



## LeGOAT

New theme ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Old punk theme and his old gear!


----------



## Erik.

MISERIA FUCKING CANTARE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Is this Punk's ROH theme?*


----------



## Geeee

Is this Punk's ROH theme? TBH I thought I heard him use Cult of Personality there too


----------



## FrankenTodd

Old theme, new theme, take his ass down MJF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

MJF CAME OUT FROM THE FACE SIDE 

PUNK CAME OUT FROM THE HEEL SIDE


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Well ain't no fkin way Punk is losing with that entrance LMAOOOO god


----------



## CovidFan

Geeee said:


> Is this Punk's ROH theme? TBH I thought I heard him use Cult of Personality there too


He used CoP for Summer of Punk and this one all before it.


----------



## 3venflow

We're getting Punk vs Raven era Punk here. LFG!


----------



## grecefar

Gn1212 said:


> Eddie's over. One of AEW's biggest babyfaces.
> He needed. Props to Jericho for putting people over the past year.


I know how over is kingston and is better that he won but you know I can't help to dislike who I dislike lol, still great match.


----------



## Trophies

Awesome entrance. Keep that shit.


----------



## LeGOAT

Ham and Egger said:


> Old punk theme and his old gear!


Oh ok, I never really watched ROH


----------



## Coins

ImpactFan said:


> MJF CAME OUT FROM THE FACE SIDE
> 
> PUNK CAME OUT FROM THE HEEL SIDE



SHHHHHHIIIIIIT


----------



## Adapting

Inb4 this is the only reason Khan bought ROH.


----------



## Gn1212

I've got goosebumps...


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is the PPV right here boys. Enjoy.


----------



## Erik.

Man, I fucking love Miseria Cantare.

Great fucking entrace.

Let's go Punk


----------



## L3G4CY3

I’m a sucker for changing up entrances for PPV matches


----------



## Whoanma

Now I really want Punk to win this.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is this Punk's ROH theme?*


Yeah man! Miseria Cantare by AFI


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Adapting said:


> What the fuck is MJF wearing lmaoo


Ric Flair cosplay


----------



## Erik.

I genuinely want Punk to win now.


----------



## rolemodel

Jesus, intense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TMTT

Get some blood on those white shorts.


----------



## Geeee

CovidFan said:


> He used CoP for Summer of Punk and this one all before it.


OK that makes sense I tracked down ROH for the Summer of Punk stuff back in the day


----------



## One Shed

No running for MJF.


----------



## RoganJosh

I never watched Punk in RoH but that was a badass entrance.


----------



## Adapting

They need to put the Big Dog Roman and The Beast Lesnar in a dog chair match. 

It'd make more sense. 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## FrankenTodd

MJF went into Jade’s wardrobe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGOAT

ImpactFan said:


> MJF CAME OUT FROM THE FACE SIDE
> 
> PUNK CAME OUT FROM THE HEEL SIDE


interesting


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500659654518611972


----------



## LeGOAT

RoganJosh said:


> I never watched Punk in RoH but that was a badass entrance.


Agree, I actually like that entrance more


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

“I’m sorry I’m a jackass”


----------



## TMTT

Adapting said:


> They need to put the Big Dog Roman and The Beast Lesnar in a dog chair match.
> 
> It'd make more sense. 😂


That would actually be interesting, but it will never happen.


----------



## Adapting

Did JR just call him a dick. 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Cracks me up how much Tony acts like he hates MJF and the things he says while announcing lmao


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I honestly like this entrance better just gotta make the shorts a tad less baggy they look oversized on him


----------



## Nothing Finer

Never heard that theme before, but so fucking good for the moment. Makes it feel like the most important thing in the world.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Kudos to them for using a real chain there.


----------



## LeGOAT

This match is gonna get very bloody


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MrMeeseeks said:


> I honestly like this entrance better just gotta make the shorts a tad less baggy they look oversized on him


They're basketball shorts


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMG the chain print on punks back


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

First blood has been spilled!


----------



## LeGOAT

MJF realistically should win to further solidify him, but I could see Punk winning to continue the feud


----------



## One Shed

I love how personal this is.


----------



## Nothing Finer

"We apologize for MJF being alive"

Fucking brilliant


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

GOD I love MJF broooo!


----------



## L3G4CY3

“Eat shit Max”


----------



## Geeee

Eww the blood is dripping into Punk's eye. It's all pink


----------



## 3venflow

Punk is so fucking iconic. He really should win his after his humiliation in Chicago and last week.


----------



## Geeee

Freedom Leg Sweep?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Somewhere, Cody is smiling at MJF's flogging.


----------



## LeGOAT

Punk is bleeding way too much, think he might of bladed


----------



## One Shed

Flair shedding a tear somewhere for the crimson mask.


----------



## LeGOAT

Punk is bleeding as much as Eddie Guerrero did that one time during his bad blade job.


----------



## Erik.

Punk wraps the chain around MJF to foil the earlier counter to the bulldog. 

Good psychology.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Nobody like me said:


> Punk is bleeding way too much, think he might of bladed


No cuts to the head bleed a lot and they don't stop easy


----------



## RapShepard

Nobody like me said:


> MJF realistically should win to further solidify him, but I could see Punk winning to continue the feud


Where do you go after this


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> Flair shedding a tear somewhere for the crimson mask.


I thought it was Carmella with her mask on for a second.


----------



## 3venflow

Those old school IWCers will know about the Muta scale. Punk is at least an 8 or 9 on it right now.


----------



## Erik.

How thin must Punks blood be!?

Dude is a gusher.


----------



## TMTT

3venflow said:


> Somewhere, Cody is smiling at MJF's flogging.


Would be perfect for Cody to screw CM Punk, resulting MJF lifting the ban.


----------



## LeGOAT

RapShepard said:


> Where do you go after this


MJF could move into a feud with Wardlow


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> How thin must Punks blood be!?
> 
> Dude is a gusher.


Maybe he's a closet alcoholic and the straight edge thing is pure gimmick


----------



## Ham and Egger

Punk is about a 10 on the Muta scale! He's pouring buckets.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

L3G4CY3 said:


> “Eat shit Max”


Still not as awesome as Foley's "you'll have to kill me"


----------



## Hotdiggity11

3venflow said:


> Those old school IWCers will know about the Muta scale. Punk is at least an 8 or 9 on it right now.


And only climbing lol.


----------



## RapShepard

TMTT said:


> Would be perfect for Cody to screw CM Punk, resulting MJF lifting the ban.


How would MJF lift the ban


----------



## Adapting

Nobody like me said:


> MJF could move into a feud with Wardlow


Wardlow is going for the TNT title and I don't think MJF should lose to Punk and War


----------



## Erik.

That birdseye camera was a great visual.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Crowd is kinda trash


----------



## TMTT

RapShepard said:


> How would MJF lift the ban


Just remembered it was against Jericho.


----------



## Geeee

I think the one thing MJF is missing is a top tier finisher


----------



## RapShepard

MJF is a rise to his opponents level guy, but this has been fun.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't see how this match benefitted from being a dog collar match. Could have easily just been a no DQ match.


----------



## Erik.

MJF blading under the ring.


----------



## grecefar

Crazy tag team match, the buck of youth or jurassic express I didn't care who but I'm just glad redragon didn't won.


----------



## Adapting

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see how this match benefitted from being a dog collar match. Could have easily just been a no DQ match.


It stops MJF from running like a bitch. Which he normally does.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Punk's blood going into MJF's eye and mouth. I hope he's clean.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see how this match benefitted from being a dog collar match. Could have easily just been a no DQ match.


It's a fun visual even if I don't think the story necessarily called for it


----------



## Erik.

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see how this match benefitted from being a dog collar match. Could have easily just been a no DQ match.


Because it's personal.

What's more personal than a dog collar match?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

WrestleFAQ said:


> Punk's blood going into MJF's eye and mouth. I hope he's clean.


No. He has rabies.


----------



## THANOS

PavelGaborik said:


> Crowd is kinda trash


Yeah, where is this?


----------



## MEMS

This isn't doing it for me. Not a fan of gimmick matches.


----------



## Adapting

WrestleFAQ said:


> Punk's blood going into MJF's eye and mouth. I hope he's clean.


MJF more like Magic Johnson.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Adapting said:


> It stops MJF from running like a bitch. Which he normally does.


Even his character wasn't running in this one dog collar or not.


----------



## One Shed

THANOS said:


> Yeah, where is this?


Orlando.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Ummmm Punk is gushing blood lmfao wtf this is fucking awesome


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Because it's personal.
> 
> What's more personal than a dog collar match?


Judy Bagwell on a pole


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

It's pretty late for me so..









Good night


----------



## Erik.

I'd like to think the crowd is "quiet" because they are captivated by the match.

It's not an adrenaline fuelled romp, it's a blood fight.

Because they have been HOT all night.


----------



## Ham and Egger

We need the ol throw the guy over the rope and he's hanging and choking spot going.


----------



## THANOS

Two Sheds said:


> Orlando.


Yeah, they're pretty bad so far. 

The PPVs should be reserved for the big wrestling cities like Chicago, New York, Philly & Toronto


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> Judy Bagwell on a pole


Ahem....Forklift.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie vs Jericho and Punk vs MJF both super old school matches.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Ahem....Forklift.


True


----------



## PavelGaborik

THANOS said:


> Yeah, where is this?


No idea but for a sold out PPV crowd they're pretty fucking trash.


----------



## Whoanma

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> It's pretty late for me so..
> 
> View attachment 118116
> 
> Good night


----------



## One Shed

THANOS said:


> Yeah, they're pretty bad so far.
> 
> The PPVs should be reserved for the big wrestling cities like Chicago, New York, Philly & Toronto


Toronto crowd would be awesome for a PPV.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> It's pretty late for me so..
> 
> View attachment 118116
> 
> Good night


Cheap ploy. Effective though.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Erik. said:


> I'd like to think the crowd is "quiet" because they are captivated by the match.
> 
> It's not an adrenaline fuelled romp, it's a blood fight.
> 
> Because they have been HOT all night.


I think they're exhausted. It's been non-stop. I've needed to hit the bathroom for 20 minutes.


----------



## THANOS

Two Sheds said:


> Toronto crowd would be awesome for a PPV.


Especially with so much of the roster being Canadian!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs Danielson is going to be the third super violent and stiff singles match. Hard acts to follow.


----------



## jds49ers

TACKS!


----------



## RapShepard

They overly use thumbtacks


----------



## FrankenTodd

END HIM MJF END HIM!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

I hate tack spots.


----------



## TMTT

THANOS said:


> Especially with so much of the roster being Canadian!


Should book Winnipeg for Omega's PPV return.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Punk is wearing his shorts from his ROH days? Looks so awkward on him nowadays lol.


----------



## THANOS

3venflow said:


> Mox vs Danielson is going to be the third super violent and stiff singles match. Hard acts to follow.


Yep, Cole/Hangman may be fucked, through no fault of their own.


----------



## RapShepard

Good teases tho


----------



## FrankenTodd

Somewhere Foley is smiling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Whoanma said:


>


Definitely a hotter kiss. And I think Jade is sexy as fuck.


----------



## L3G4CY3

I haven’t watched any of the build up shows to this PPV and I can tell CM Punk and MJF have done a good job building this match up just by watching it.


----------



## Adapting

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Punk is wearing his shorts from his ROH days? Looks so awkward on him nowadays lol.


He used his ROH theme earlier and everything bro..must have missed it lol.


----------



## One Shed

Punk going to run out of blood soon. Hopefully he learned from Al Bundy: "The brain hides some."


----------



## TMTT

Shorts are full of blood, got what I paid for.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

THANOS said:


> Yep, Cole/Hangman may be fucked, through no fault of their own.


Has to be mostly their fault. Their feud has been beyond dull. The crowd have constantly been weak for their segments.


----------



## Erik.

Tacks to the arse.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Punk got an assful of tacks!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wardlow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THANOS

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Has to be mostly their fault. Their feud has been beyond dull. The crowd have constantly been weak for their segments.


Feud yes, but match quality should still be good, but just can't be good enough.


----------



## One Shed

So is this the turn?


----------



## Erik.

I called Wardlow costing MJF the match..


----------



## Adapting

TMTT said:


> Shorts are full of blood, got what I paid for.


You even got some extra tacks in them to.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Will we finally get the turn?


----------



## Whoanma

No fuckery please.


----------



## TMTT

Wardlow turn on that son of a bitch.


----------



## LeGOAT

YESSS WARDLOW!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Adapting said:


> He used his ROH theme earlier and everything bro..must have missed it lol.


I’m going to watch it later. Just reading the updates and seeing the video clips.


----------



## 3venflow

War dog has turned!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ok if this is Wardlow finally bitch slapping MFJ then I’m here for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGOAT

THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## Erik.

Wardlow so fucking over.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

I guess he is going to get the Goldberg style chants from now on.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

THAT WAS FKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!! YES DUDE!


----------



## Araxen

Great way to turn Wardlow!!


----------



## LeGOAT

Finally Wardlow has turned! This PPV has been fire!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FINALLY, WARDLOW IS FREE!!!*


----------



## 3venflow

What a feud, what a match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wardlow[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L3G4CY3

I remember a time when I thought I’d never care about Wardlow but here I am invested.


----------



## Erik.

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK


----------



## One Shed

Great match and journey. Give me that all day vs no selling flip fests. I hope everyone in the back was watching that.


----------



## LeGOAT

Adapting said:


> Wardlow is going for the TNT title and I don't think MJF should lose to Punk and War


Looks like I called it lol, MJF is moving on to a feud with Wardlow


----------



## Gn1212

What a match, what an ending!


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Wardlow so fucking over.


The start of the making of a megastar tonight.


----------



## kyledriver

What a blood bath, I love every second .

WARDLOW!!!

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Yay! Fork you, Maxwell!


----------



## Corporate Rock

Great match and happy wardlow can start doing his own programs now.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> The start of the making of a megastar tonight.


100%


----------



## Oracle

Fucking so good thought the gimmick of the dog collar might be shit but it was fantastic. 

just awesome


----------



## Geeee

Wardlow about to get that rocket strap


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wardlow turn was lame. Dude definitely should've had a Batista like turn where he smashed a motherfucker through a table


----------



## Randy Lahey

The ring punch sure is a protected move in AEW


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Wow that was a work of art folks!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

BuRiAl MJF is DoNe, PuNk bUrRyInG YoUnG GuYs


----------



## Ham and Egger

A Violent match that was satisfying from beginning to end. Tony Khan is a genius!


----------



## Boxingfan

What a great match between MJF and CM Punk. Wardlow face turn was awesome.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Fantastic, fantastic match. MJF is one of the best ever to do it, I haven't wanted a heel to lose this much since I was a kid.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match. Don't think this was the right winner, but I guess may as well get the World Title on Punk now. 

I hope this doesn't actually mean Wardlow's free from MJF yet. MJF needs to reel him back in. Really shouldn't split until MJF is World Champ.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *FINALLY, WARDLOW IS FREE!!!*


That was done so well and unexpected as well. It was spectacular!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dang, how long is this PPV going? This is realistically a close to midnight ending considering the remaining matches.


----------



## Gn1212

Punk implying he's going for the title? I think it's time.


----------



## LeGOAT

So happy Wardlow turned, he's gonna be a star


----------



## Erik.

You know a story worked perfectly when the 43 year old going over the 25 year old in a blood feud on PPV ended up being the right choice.

Glorious.


----------



## NamelessJobber

MJF v Punk was amazing. I loved all of that 😍


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wardlow is fucking money bro! So much money! I see Vince making a big offer to him thats how money he is lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LeGOAT

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, how long is this PPV going? This is realistically a close to midnight ending considering the remaining matches.


says on the guide it's not over until midnight


----------



## FrankenTodd

PavelGaborik said:


> Wardlow turn was lame. Dude definitely should've had a Batista like turn where he smashed a motherfucker through a table


Would have been the icing. But at least it finally happened. Hopefully Wardlow gets more in on Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Nothing Finer said:


> Fantastic, fantastic match. MJF is one of the best ever to do it, I haven't wanted a heel to lose this much since I was a kid.


Best heel in the business nowadays.


----------



## Coins

WWE had Edge going back to his roots. 

AEW has punk going back to his roots. 

AEW told a fucking awesome story about it and WWE didn’t really do shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

It's Wardlows world now. Khan gets an A so far.


----------



## THANOS

PavelGaborik said:


> Wardlow turn was lame. Dude definitely should've had a Batista like turn where he smashed a motherfucker through a table


Respectfully disagree. No need to copy Batista/HHH exactly, just some of the elements.


----------



## Gn1212

MonkasaurusRex said:


> No but you respond with random information about him being a babyface when someone said they don't like Kingston. Which is an odd response.


No, I'm explaining why he won. You can take that information as you like.
Anyway, no point fighting over this nonsense. 😅


----------



## ImpactFan

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, how long is this PPV going? This is realistically a close to midnight ending considering the remaining matches.


Always is, dont remember an AEW PPV that has not gone for almost 4h


----------



## Erik.

We still have Bryan vs. Moxley too.

Fucking hell.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk vs MJF III for the world title at Revolution 2023.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match had a great finish and was fun, though it did drag in the middle. I would say I liked their 1st match better.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This feud solidified a few things punk is still fucking amazing mjf is the best heel in all of wrestling right now and Wardlow is destined to be a huge star


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bryan/Moxley and Page/Cole should be great matches. Either could be MOTN honestly. Don't care about this women's title match though after the last match, and then there's that 6-man tag that will be a piss break.


----------



## Geeee

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, how long is this PPV going? This is realistically a close to midnight ending considering the remaining matches.


Supposedly there's a Dan Lambert segment where Paige Van Zant signs her AEW contract but I wouldn't mind if they pushed that to Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's Wardlows world now. Khan gets an A so far.


Legit as much as we can all agree Khan has got some shit wrong nobody and I mean nobody can argue Wardlow hasn't been done right genuine A+


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Oracle said:


> Fucking so good thought the gimmick of the dog collar might be shit but it was fantastic.
> 
> just awesome


It's a relatively easy gimmick to make work if you commit to it. They did AND did great work on top.


----------



## ImpactFan

Rosa vs DMD
Mox vs Bryan
HFO vs Sammy/Sting/Darby
Main Event


----------



## L3G4CY3

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, how long is this PPV going? This is realistically a close to midnight ending considering the remaining matches.


I’m not sure but it’s one of those rare events where I wish it’d last longer, I just don’t want it to end.


----------



## 3venflow

So is the trios match going to be the cooler before the main event? Jeff can't legally debut tonight so he won't be involved.


----------



## Gn1212

That title is beautiful. I assume the men's title got a redesign?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

L3G4CY3 said:


> I remember a time when I thought I’d never care about Wardlow but here I am invested.


Had to happen sooner rather than later both guys have outgrown the pairing.


----------



## Geeee

Man DMD's gear looks sick


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> We still have Bryan vs. Moxley too.
> 
> Fucking hell.


Yup one thing about them not doing a lot of rematches and having 4 PPVs is shit feels special


----------



## elo

I will be shocked if this has a clean finish, match has not been built up well at all so I'm expecting this to build a storyline rather than end the feud.


----------



## Oracle

New title looks so much better


----------



## ImpactFan

DMD & Hayter looking good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

After Punk lost twice in Chicago you had to have him win here


----------



## RapShepard

Belt is the most [emoji91] women's belt in the US


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> After Punk lost twice in Chicago you had to have him win here


Nope, MJF is dead now. I don't believe in him anymore lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Woah when did they change the belt


----------



## One Shed

Love the new belt. No longer Riho sized!


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Woah when did they change the belt


Tonight


----------



## 3venflow

I wonder if this match will disappoint without the gimmicks. I hope not but have a bad feeling it might.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Anyone got a pic of the new belt? thanks


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> BuRiAl MJF is DoNe, PuNk bUrRyInG YoUnG GuYs


 Somebody will actually mean it when they say it and it'll make my heart cry because this was not one of those situations.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> I wonder if this match will disappoint without the gimmicks. I hope not but have a bad feeling it might.


More so the match placement is gonna kill it. Even the opening tag match would feel a step down after MJF vs Punk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Britt is so damn fine.

The fact that I know I could punt her boyfriend 50 yards makes me think I'd have a chance as well.


----------



## LeGOAT

It's crazy, every match on this PPV has been a banger.


----------



## One Shed

MJF vs Punk is definitely the best feud AEW has ever done. I hope that success flows into other programs as influence.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500671245624430593


----------



## Araxen

I can't wait for the Moxley/Danielson match. They won't have the WWE style handicapping them. It should be amazing.


----------



## Trophies

New women’s belt…too big for Riho.


----------



## Erik.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500671245624430593


Fuck, that's gorgeous.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy fuck it's beautiful


----------



## LeGOAT

This is one of AEW's best PPV's in quite some time


----------



## RainmakerV2

Britts gear just keeps getting smaller. Thank the lord


----------



## RapShepard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Somebody will actually mean it when they say it and it'll make my heart cry because this was not one of those situations.


You can't help but feel for those types. Like even with actually bad senseless losses wrestling is definitely a never say never business.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> No, I'm explaining why he won. You can take that information as you like.
> Anyway, no point fighting over this nonsense. 😅


Who was fighting? If I misinterpreted what you said I misinterpreted what you said. These things happen, they aren't fights.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


>


Definitely the best looking women's belt I can ever think of. It doesn't feel dainty or overly feminine. Just a prestigious fucking belt


----------



## 3venflow

So, Battle of the Belts II is in Texas. Would seem an ideal place for TR to win the title if not here. Pop would be huge.


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


>


----------



## LeGOAT

I'm thinking TR wins this


----------



## NamelessJobber

This is the 3rd version for the women's title, right? It looks great now.


----------



## PavelGaborik

THANOS said:


> Respectfully disagree. No need to copy Batista/HHH exactly, just some of the elements.


He didn't need to go through a table, but I would've at least liked to have seen some physicality from Wardlow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BRITT HAS A NEW TITLE!!! 😍







*


----------



## Erik.

The crowd being loud for this one despite following Punk/MJF makes me believe that the crowd were literally just invested in a match and didn't need to pop for a slower methodical match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


>


I like it better than the other belt


----------



## One Shed

Maybe they made the new women's title so when Cole wins he can use the old women's title.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That might be one of the best belts in prowrestling now


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> Belt is the most [emoji91] women's belt in the US


I like the "Burke" better than this myself but it's definitely awesome.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Im usually a tough critic for AEW, but fuck tonight has been amazing so far and it's crazy to think we still have Bryan Vs Mox and Page vs Cole left...Wow


----------



## RapShepard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I like the "Burke" better than this myself but it's definitely awesome.


Picture please?


----------



## Erik.

Britt is pretty sloppy.


----------



## LeGOAT

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im usually a tough critic for AEW, but fuck tonight has been amazing so far and it's crazy to think we still have Bryan Vs Mox and Page vs Cole left...Wow


This has been easily their best PPV in quite some time


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The referee during the shenanigans


----------



## LeGOAT

Britt has been kind of sloppy in this match


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *BRITT HAS A NEW TITLE!!! 😍
> View attachment 118120
> *


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fucking Britt sells as convincingly as her asshole boyfriend.


----------



## One Shed

Mox vs Danielson has to be next right? Anything Andrade and Matt Hardy are in just screams piss break filler.


----------



## grecefar

not a big fan of ladder matches with a lot of people. I'm happy for warlord but he only started to shine in the end, props for cassidy and danhausen for making me laugh a little.


----------



## Erik.

Two Sheds said:


> Mox vs Danielson has to be next right? Anything Andrade and Matt Hardy are in just screams piss break filler.


Absolutely.

No chance they put Mox/Bryan on before the main event.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> Picture please?


Do you watch NWA?










Simple, elegant, unpretentious, historically inspired. 

Sometimes simple just works best IMO anyway.


----------



## Gn1212

LeGOAT said:


> Britt has been kind of sloppy in this match


Something's off with her, yeah.


----------



## Erik.

In all honesty, I just want this to end so I can see Mox/Bryan.

Don't even care who wins.


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> No chance they put Mox/Bryan on before the main event.


I guess they could if they already feel Cole/Hangman stands no chance of keeping the crowd? Lol

That said, Hangman is super popular and Cole has a popular "entrance" so maybe that's enough?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LeGOAT said:


> Britt has been kind of sloppy in this match


 She's still quite rough around the edges in the ring at the best of times but she makes up for it with her other talents.


----------



## 3venflow

Britt tries but is still really awkward in the ring. Luckily for her she has charisma in spades.


----------



## 3venflow

No one should kick out of a curb stomp on a belt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Thunder Rosa blew the drama on that near fall...put her forearm right under Britts chin.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Kicking out of a curbstomp on a belt?! Is her face paint made of vibranium?


----------



## Whoanma

Fork this BS.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> No one should kick out of a curb stomp on a belt.


Yeah that was ridiculous. So much gaga in this one.


----------



## Trophies

Damn Rebel with quite the bump.


----------



## Erik.

This is WWE level of interference.


----------



## One Shed

The last five minutes were just so dumb. Glad to hear JR call it out too.


----------



## 3venflow

Average for tonight's show. On a normal edition of Dynamite I feel like it would've come across better. But as I feared, it didn't compare to their Lights Out match.


----------



## Oracle

Yeah this is overbooked shit WWE would pull


----------



## Geeee

Man Paul Turner shenanigans taking a whole half star off that match


----------



## Gn1212

Britt doing the thumbs up to the camera, lol.
I think there will be a rematch at BOTB.


----------



## Nothing Finer

"This is an atrocity" was right. Shitty match. Thunder Rosa somehow survives a curbstomp onto metal completely unscathed, then is beaten by one.

Obvious Rosa wasn't winning with them bringing in the new belt - if you're having a new belt you have the new champion debut it.

It's about time they stopped pretending to take the women seriously.


----------



## Araxen

Puzzling finish. Kicks out of the one with the belt, but doesn't kick out of the one without the belt.


----------



## Trophies

Mox/Bryan…LETS GO!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Do you watch NWA?
> 
> View attachment 118121
> 
> 
> Simple, elegant, unpretentious, historically inspired.
> 
> Sometimes simple just works best IMO anyway.


No I don't watch NWA, the set up bugs me lol. But that is a clean belt. But my nitpick is it he silver strap makes me think 2nd place. Sort of like how the bronze WWE tag plates are weird


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> This is WWE level of interference.





Oracle said:


> Yeah this is overbooked shit WWE would pull


----------



## Oracle

probably do a cage match in Texas now id imagine


----------



## Araxen

The real main even is about to begin!


----------



## LeGOAT

Was really hoping Britt would finally drop the title


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> No I don't watch NWA, the set up bugs me lol. But that is a clean belt. But my nitpick is it he silver strap makes me think 2nd place. Sort of like how the bronze WWE tag plates are weird


When Thunder Rosa first showed up in AEW she was the NWA Women's Champ and was wearing that belt too.


----------



## Araragi

Baker's been champion for 280 days but it's felt more like 500.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> No I don't watch NWA, the set up bugs me lol. But that is a clean belt. But my nitpick is it he silver strap makes me think 2nd place. Sort of like how the bronze WWE tag plates are weird


 That's fair.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

Banger PPV other than the piss break womens matches


----------



## One Shed

I have high expectations of this match.


----------



## redban

Too many roll-up sequences in that women's match, and I wanted Rosa to get a chance as champion


----------



## Erik.

Oracle said:


> probably do a cage match in Texas now id imagine


Seems to be the way we're going.

Main event St. Patricks Smash with that in Thunder Rosa's hometown.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Pulling for BD but singing Wild Thang 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> When Thunder Rosa first showed up in AEW she was the NWA Women's Champ and was wearing that belt too.


I remember she had a belt, but don't remember. But holy fuck does this pandemic era feel so long yet so short lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Gn1212

Rosa/Baker feud has been so underwhelming.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Matt Hardy will be the Co-main event lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*AND STILLLL YOUR AEW WOMEN'S CHAMPION!!!! DR. BRITT BAKER!!!! D...M...D!!!!! 😍😍😍😍😍

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500675375071911941*


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Seems to be the way we're going.
> 
> Main event St. Patricks Smash with that in Thunder Rosa's hometown.


And why Rosa would get an other chance ?

The others before her didn't, she lost so back to the end of the line she go.


----------



## Randy Lahey

JR is so terrible. Excalibur having to correct him on BD’s record


----------



## RapShepard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's fair.


But the plate is nice though, definitely put it over WWE's classic women's belt, the current women's belt, and obviously the butterfly belt


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

How it all started


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I remember she had a belt, but don't remember. But holy fuck does this pandemic era feel so long yet so short lol


I mainly remember it because it had her picture in the middle vs just the name and thought that was a unique thing.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> And why Rosa would get an other chance ?
> 
> The others before her didn't, she lost so back to the end of the line she go.


She beat her clean last week and without interference literally beat her twice tonight...

That'll be the crux of it - hence cage match, no interference.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> JR is so terrible. Excalibur having to correct him on BD’s record


Jr is getting by on legacy alone. Tony should've fired him ages ago for openly shitting on the product.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LeGOAT said:


> Was really hoping Britt would finally drop the title


There's no one "on her level" in the division it seems like she's just circling until Jade is ready. I don't know.if there is enough talent in the division right now to keep it interesting. I thought Rosa should have and maybe even NEEDED to win this one.


----------



## 3venflow

The women's division needs a crisp, high quality worker with big league presence to truly lift the division. But that's easier said than done. TR may be better chasing than reigning but deserves a chance. Tessa Blanchard remains unemployed...


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> The women's division needs a crisp, high quality worker with big league presence to truly lift the division. But that's easier said than done. TR may be better chasing than reigning but deserves a chance. Tessa Blanchard remains unemployed...


Athena and Toni Storm would be welcome additions.


----------



## Gn1212

rbl85 said:


> And why Rosa would get an other chance ?
> 
> The others before her didn't, she lost so back to the end of the line she go.


Because wrestling. 😅
Yeah, it's a bit silly because others lost to Britt that way but they didn't get a rematch.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> She beat her clean last week and without interference literally beat her twice tonight...
> 
> That'll be the crux of it - hence cage match, no interference.


And ?

After tonight Rosa shouldn't be first in the ranking and only the number 1 or someone who won num 1 contender match can have a title match


----------



## LeGOAT

3venflow said:


> The women's division needs a crisp, high quality worker with big league presence to truly lift the division. But that's easier said than done. TR may be better chasing than reigning but deserves a chance. Tessa Blanchard remains unemployed...


He may need to bring Tessa in, unsure where else Britt goes unless they turn Jamie


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> The women's division needs a crisp, high quality worker with big league presence to truly lift the division. But that's easier said than done. TR may be better chasing than reigning but deserves a chance. Tessa Blanchard remains unemployed...


Tessa is so obvious to get. But Tony put himself in a hole with the Hogan stance.


----------



## One Shed

I love the little things like BD leaning through the ropes to force the ref to step in. A ring general who knows all the rules. Also nice seeing the rules actually being enforced.


----------



## rbl85

Gn1212 said:


> Because wrestling. 😅


I'm saying this because it's would be the first this happen in AEW


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> The women's division needs a crisp, high quality worker with big league presence to truly lift the division. But that's easier said than done. TR may be better chasing than reigning but deserves a chance. Tessa Blanchard remains unemployed...


If they didn’t sign Tess when Big Swole was in a major program I can’t see them ever doing it.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Athena and Toni Storm would be welcome additions.


Athena is so damn boring as a personality though, Toni would be a great get


----------



## LeGOAT

RapShepard said:


> Athena is so damn boring as a personality though, Toni would be a great get


Toni would be ok, still not on Britt's level though


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Athena is so damn boring as a personality though, Toni would be a great get


Yeah - I am not too high on Athena as a personality.

But she is a lot better in the ring than a lot of those in the women's division.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Danielson corpsing


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I have no idea who wins this match...Im thinking Mox tho


----------



## Gn1212

rbl85 said:


> I'm saying this because it's would be the first this happen in AEW


Well, we did see the Cody/Malakai feud lasting way too long and for no good reason.


----------



## LeGOAT

The only other thing I could see is Paige VanZant going after Britt


----------



## Ameer Patel

rbl85 said:


> And why Rosa would get an other chance ?
> 
> The others before her didn't, she lost so back to the end of the line she go.


Cos it was a screwey finish and Britt tapped out


----------



## Erik.

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I have no idea who wins this match...Im thinking Mox tho


I'd be shocked if Mox didn't win.


----------



## Geeee

Holy that yes kick to the gut was so hard


----------



## One Shed

And this is why I was very much looking forward to this match. I knew BD would be calling the match and you can tell because they did not go out of the ring within the first 60 seconds. Mox is best not being allowed to go with his worst instincts.


----------



## LeGOAT

This match is hard hitting.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice throwback


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> Tessa is so obvious to get. But Tony put himself in a hole with the Hogan stance.


That and she is signed to WOW.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Is anyone watching in a movie theatre? I kinda wish I'd gone now. There's probably some audience enthusiam - unlike this crowd who are acting like they are at a chess tournament.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Yeah - I am not too high on Athena as a personality.
> 
> But she is a lot better in the ring than a lot of those in the women's division.


I think the one who's going to beat Britt is not in AEW yet


----------



## RapShepard

LeGOAT said:


> Toni would be ok, still not on Britt's level though


I didn't watch NXT UK but the little I've seen of her in NXT she could go and seemed to have a gimmick.


Erik. said:


> Yeah - I am not too high on Athena as a personality.
> 
> But she is a lot better in the ring than a lot of those in the women's division.


Yeah in-ring shes quality, no argument there


----------



## Gn1212

I find it very suspect that the tornado match is before the main event. Are they allowed to do something with Jeff?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Britt is far more interesting interacting with Adam Cole in his feuds than anything she can do with other girls.

TK let the Britt/Rosa feud lose all its heat after last year and they never got it back


----------



## Erik.

This is stiff as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That and she is signed to WOW.


There's too much wrestling going on lol


----------



## THANOS

This crowd really fucking sucks.

Some jackass chanting "Let's go Daniel". 

GTFO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gn1212 said:


> I find it very suspect that the tornado match is before the main event. Are they allowed to do something with Jeff?


March 9th his clause ends


----------



## RapShepard

THANOS said:


> This crowd really fucking sucks.
> 
> Some jackass chanting "Let's go Daniel".
> 
> GTFO


You just don't understand that he's smart and hip to where Bryan's been previously [emoji2367]


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

THANOS said:


> This crowd really fucking sucks.
> 
> Some jackass chanting "Let's go Daniel".
> 
> GTFO


Sounded like he said "Fuck Joe Biden" 😂


----------



## Gn1212

Well, this match is dead too.
Another Bryan match suffering from its placement on the card.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LeGOAT said:


> The only other thing I could see is Paige VanZant going after Britt


Yeah that's smart put a still relatively rough around the edges performer like Britt in the ring with a totally green PVZ that has trainwreck written all over it.


----------



## Erik.

Gn1212 said:


> I find it very suspect that the tornado match is before the main event. Are they allowed to do something with Jeff?


It would have been used to calm the crowd down before the main event - but the crowd gassed themselves out already.

Jeff can't legally join AEW until Wednesday.


----------



## One Shed

THANOS said:


> This crowd really fucking sucks.
> 
> Some jackass chanting "Let's go Daniel".
> 
> GTFO


Yeah, it is Orlando. Literally the city that is most accustomed to goofs walking around in masks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

LeGOAT said:


> The only other thing I could see is Paige VanZant going after Britt


Paige Van Zant isnt going to get over as a face. And shouldnt be anywhere near any titles, she just got here and has to earn it.


----------



## THANOS

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, it is Orlando. Literally the city that is most accustomed to goofs walking around in masks.


I hope Tony learns from this and doesn't give them another PPV.


----------



## MEMS

This is just a beautiful thing. Everything is just so stiff.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is definitely the absolute worst crowd they've ever had for a PPV.

Absolutely abysmal.


----------



## Erik.

Who doesn't love it stiff?


----------



## THANOS

Ok this crowd is fucking ruining this match with their silence.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I think the crowd is getting tired lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

"Hooooooooooo🤪" everytime somebody gets ready to dive or is gonna do something in the ring 😂


----------



## One Shed

THANOS said:


> I hope Tony learns from this and doesn't give them another PPV.


I know Tony is all about the poker names so Vegas is next, so it will be interesting to see how they are again. Vegas is mostly a traveling city though so I would imagine most of the fans would be traveling in from somewhere else. After you mentioned it earlier, I am all in for a PPV in Toronto though. That needs to happen. AEW has still not been to Canada right? I know that is 99% the fault of COVID, but it needs to happen soon.


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> This is definitely the absolute worst crowd they've ever had for a PPV.
> 
> Absolutely abysmal.


It's a shame really.

Because up until the Ladder Match - they were HOT.

But they had already watched 2 hours of wrestling by then.


----------



## THANOS

PavelGaborik said:


> This is definitely the absolute worst crowd they've ever had for a PPV.
> 
> Absolutely abysmal.


Yep, you could not see a single soul moving in that last crowd camera panning shot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I think the crowd wore themselves out. They've been pretty quiet since the ladder match outside of select moments. They were hot for Jericho/Kingston, and some of the pre-show stuff.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bryan just handed the ref the blade back lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO @ THE "MELTZER FEARS CORNETTE!" SIGN IN THE FRONT ROW 🤣*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The Japan crowd is better than this now, they used to be like this though 😂


----------



## One Shed

Florida has been completely burned out as a wrestling territory over the past two years from both WWE and AEW. They need to give the state a good year off from events.


----------



## 3venflow

When you consider HOOK vs QT and the HoB vs Death Triangle buy in matches had heat, it is not surprising the crowd has gotten tired. I don't think it's detracting from this match as much as the women's match though as the work is much higher standard here and you can hear the crunch of the strikes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I think the crowd wore themselves out. They've been pretty quiet since the ladder match outside of select moments. They were hot for Jericho/Kingston, and some of the pre-show stuff.


*They were hot for Britt and Rosa tbf.*


----------



## THANOS

Two Sheds said:


> I know Tony is all about the poker names so Vegas is next, so it will be interesting to see how they are again. Vegas is mostly a traveling city though so I would imagine most of the fans would be traveling in from somewhere else. After you mentioned it earlier, I am all in for a PPV in Toronto though. That needs to happen. AEW has still not been to Canada right? I know that is 99% the fault of COVID, but it needs to happen soon.


Yeah man, they do better ratings in Canada than WWE, in demo and total viewers, which says a ton.


----------



## LeGOAT

This match is soooo good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They were hot for Britt and Rosa tbf.*


In spots, like Punk/MJF. They seem to be getting into this match now though as I type.


----------



## Erik.

Are they using scalpels to blade tonight?

Jesus


----------



## LeGOAT

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I think the crowd is getting tired lmao


I mean it's a pretty long show lol, AEW should do a max of 3 hours only for shows


----------



## La Parka

A show that had a 3 match pre show, a ladder match, a 9 man cluster fuck, a dog collar match with thumbtacks is going to have the crowd made up of mostly drunk / high people pretty out of it by the time 10:30 comes around. 

it ain’t the crowd it’s just everything that can be done has already been done tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox and Punk both testing the Muta scale tonight.


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They were hot for Britt and Rosa tbf.*


Not as hot as the match deserved imo.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

A very big match becomes brutal brawl with both guys bleeding buckets. And you could hear a pin drop. Hell I'd never do a Dynamite there, much less another PPV.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I dont know how mofos blade. I would pass tf out lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

JR said "The crowd is stunned and can't move" LMAO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

We already saw Bryan vs Moxley back


LeGOAT said:


> I mean it's a pretty long show lol, AEW should do a max of 3 hours only for shows


No show should drag longer than 3 hours, not even ppvs!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Great fucking match. Reminds me of watching UFC


----------



## THANOS

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> JR said "The crowd is stunned and can't move" LMAO


He's doing the best he can to cover for the silence.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

La Parka said:


> A show that had a 3 match pre show, a ladder match, a 9 man cluster fuck, a dog collar match with thumbtacks is going to have the crowd made up of mostly drunk / high people pretty out of it by the time 10:30 comes around.
> 
> it ain’t the crowd it’s just everything that can be done has already been done tonight.


And there is still two matches left.


----------



## Erik.

GimmeABreakJess said:


> A very big match becomes brutal brawl with both guys bleeding buckets. And you could hear a pin drop. Hell I'd never do a Dynamite there, much less another PPV.


They've gone through near 4 hours of bangers to be fair to them.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie vs Jericho, MJF vs Punk and Mox vs Danielson have all felt like fights. That's very novel as it's hard to find many matches like that these days in America, nevermind three on one show.


----------



## elo

It's a very good match but I'm more interested in their storyline of building a stable and don't care who wins.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Randy Lahey said:


> Great fucking match. Reminds me of watching UFC


All they do in UFC is roll around on the ground hugging each other and you cant tell who is who because they both look like the same guy 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500680927990759429


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

THANOS said:


> He's doing the best he can to cover for the silence.


I know but I swear this whole AEW gig JR just gives no fucks and says what he wants. Even if it sounds like hes burying stuff. Its great lmao


----------



## RapShepard

They love mentioning terrible Brodie Lee


----------



## THANOS

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500680927990759429


I disagree, a good crowd will stay hot for a 5 hour WrestleMania.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm exhausted just watching this


----------



## One Shed

They definitely could have cut a couple matches too. I know the goal is to present the best card possible, but they need to factor in what happens when you are at 11pm local time and still have two matches to go and everyone needs to work tomorrow.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf?


----------



## 3venflow

A protective finish. Great match though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> They definitely could have cut a couple matches too. I know the goal is to present the best card possible, but they need to factor in what happens when you are at 11pm local time and still have two matches to go and everyone needs to work tomorrow.


Add 3 matches to pre show, and it's a long night.


----------



## FrankenTodd

REGAL!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

REGAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

REGAL!!!


----------



## 3venflow

YESSSSS


----------



## RapShepard

Surprisingly the first post match fight


----------



## Geeee

Regal is a great get for AEW.

Also, surprisingly taller than Moxley?


----------



## Whoanma

Regal.


----------



## One Shed

Completely marking out for Regal, I do not even care what else happens.


----------



## Erik.

WILLIAM REGAL


----------



## FrankenTodd

Marked the fuck out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

Bald referees stepping to top level talents and not getting their asses kicked makes the wrestlers look like shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. Finish felt a bit weird, and crowd was dead for most of it, but damn what a match.

Also Regal. THAT woke the crowd up.


----------



## Gn1212

This is awesome!


----------



## Trophies

Regal coming out like the disappointed father of two.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## One Shed

NO ONE in wrestling history has better facials than Regal.


----------



## Erik.

Fuck. I love this.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Regal gettting biggest pop of the night. You know this is an Orlando NXT crowd


----------



## 3venflow

Regal just said "Let's sort this place out."


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Regal is one tough son of a bitch


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Two Sheds said:


> NO ONE in wrestling history has better facials than Regal.


Undertaker during the ABA/Big Evil run was close.


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Regal is a great get for AEW.
> 
> Also, surprisingly taller than Moxley?


It just shows you how smaller guys from the last generation are still taller than most top guys today.


----------



## RapShepard

Good get because Regal is a hardcore favorite, but lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*OMG REGAL LEADING THE NO NONSENSE STABLE?!







*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude that was fucking awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## 3venflow

So these are getting the Paragon name I guess. Daniel Garcia will be the young boy of the group.


----------



## Erik.

I don't mark out often anymore.

But damn.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh, sweeeeeet. That’s gonna change things up a bit.


----------



## Derek30

3venflow said:


> Regal just said "Let's sort this place out."


Yep. Saw that too. This is going to be interesting to watch unfold.


----------



## LeGOAT

Fantastic match! So happy to see Regal!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Bless his spot of pee drinking heart! Can't help but love Regal!


----------



## LeGOAT

3venflow said:


> Regal just said "Let's sort this place out."


That mean he's gonna be the GM?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Regal woke up the fucking sleeping retards.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## French Connection

That was great !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Pop of the fucking night for regal wow!!!

And moxley still had the weakest most pathetic looking offense in the entire company


----------



## 3venflow

When does Regal shout BLOOD AND GUTS?


----------



## One Shed

Tony Schiavone sounding like he wants to know when he can finally go to sleep.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Moxley and Danielson with Regal should absolutely dominate the tag division.


----------



## One Shed

Piss break #2


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ireekofawesumnes said:


> Pop of the fucking night for regal wow!!!
> 
> And moxley still had the weakest most pathetic looking offense in the entire company


For a "tough" dude his work is really soft.

Danielson is "half" his size and works three times as stiff.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude still got 2 more fkin matches....Im tired maaaan lmao


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Gn1212

Tony Schiavone forgot what be had to say. Nice guy but I feel his days on live TV are over.


----------



## LeGOAT

Ugh, the loser HFO to ruin things


----------



## Gn1212

No reaction for Sammy, lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The most random trios team with no chemistry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So Thunder Rosa is going to get her rematch on the anniversary of the Lights Out match and probably win there. *


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGOAT

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Moxley and Danielson with Regal should absolutely dominate the tag division.


Pretty sure Regal might become the GM


----------



## LeGOAT

The HFO absolutely suck


----------



## Erik.

Must admit, I think Scorpio Sky wins on Wednesday by cheating.

And then loses the belt a week later to Wardlow.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

I mean it is only 9pm where I live and I am tired too.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I use to be high on Sammy but idk wtf happen as of late but he's kind of lost me as seeing him as a top star


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500683535971086336


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Moxley and Danielson with Regal should absolutely dominate the tag division.


 Former World champs/main eventers shouldn't be working for the tag titles or dominating the tag division. It's a rough look and pushes down guys who actually for into the tag division. IMO anyway. It's always bugged me when random main event guys wind up in the tag division because there is nothing else for them to do.


----------



## Gn1212

Darby is such a bigger star than Sammy.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Darby movie intros must cost so much


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So Thunder Rosa is going to get her rematch on the anniversary of the Lights Out match and FINALLY win there. *


FTFY. Hopefully, yeah.


----------



## Geeee

LOL JR pronouncing Spiderman as if he was a lawyer or something cracked me up for some reaosn


----------



## Erik.

Darby deserves better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> Tony Schiavone forgot what be had to say. Nice guy but I feel his days on live TV are over.


He is tired too, just like the crowd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Jimmy Uso driving?


----------



## Erik.

This should have been on Rampage and they should have put the Darby/Sammy/Andrade triple threat on the PPV.


----------



## THANOS

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Jimmy Uso driving?


Ruthless lmao


----------



## elo

Andrade is a beast man.


----------



## Erik.

Jeez, I thought this was going to be a rest match.

Chaos!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## French Connection

I was thinking Andrade very platonic since he arrived in AEW, he is actually interesting!
So bad he will lose the spotlight from Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Erik.

Really warming more and more to Andrade.


----------



## MEMS

Doesn't get much better than that. So physical. Great story. Possibly match of the year so far.


----------



## LeGOAT

This match is surprisingly not bad


----------



## RapShepard

French Connection said:


> I was thinking Andrade very platonic since he arrived in AEW, he is actually interesting!
> So bad he will lose the spotlight from Jeff Hardy.


Wait what?


----------



## 3venflow

I love Andrade's work, but the characterization ('lol I'm latino and rich') of him has been weak. He has everything but the right presentation and manager. He outshone Darby and Sammy on Rampage.


----------



## Oracle

Why the fuck do they keep cutting to TOP TEAM like every 20 minutes


----------



## Erik.

This is better than it has any right to be.


----------



## LeGOAT

Butcher and Blade are so lame lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think AEW would do better to have at least a couple promo segments between the matches to give the crowd time to breathe.

Match after match after match will tire people out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## THANOS

French Connection said:


> I was thinking Andrade very platonic since he arrived in AEW, he is actually interesting!
> So bad he will lose the spotlight from Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Gn1212

JR name dropped Jeff.


----------



## One Shed

Yay ridiculous overbooked stuff for your cooldown match. JR just crapping on the nonsense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

OK that table spot onto the stage was insane.


----------



## Trophies

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy!!


----------



## grecefar

Pretty intense mjf vs cm punk, warlord turn was perfect.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy fuck


----------



## Boxingfan

Holy shit!


----------



## 3venflow

Someone is about to die.


----------



## Erik.

These guys are bringing a ton of energy. Fair play.

Insane table spot.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This match is fucking great!


----------



## Randy Lahey

SAMMY and Cassidy awesome spot!


----------



## Gn1212

This match is an absolute clusterfuck. What are doing here?


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean this Is by far the best PPV I've seen them do in the company's history.


----------



## Geeee

Santana and Ortiz letting their (former?) boy Sammy get outnumbered


----------



## LeGOAT

STING IS NUTS!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

STING[emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Yeah this is about 8453% better than I expected. But it is still overbooked like hell.

HOLY SHIT! STING DEAD.


----------



## 3venflow

Everyone looks bruised as fuck... OH FUCKING HELL STING.


----------



## LeGOAT

A 62 year old taking crazy bumps, what a legend. This match is actually nuts!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

WOW.


----------



## redban

Wow ... I didn't know Sting was still allowed to bump (after the Seth Rollins injury from years ago)


----------



## Geeee

Sting is a fucking maniac, man


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Later night than usual, but it's been worth it


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sting...STAHP


----------



## Trophies

03/07/2022 Sting announces his official retirement from in ring competition.


----------



## Gn1212

Bro, what is this?


----------



## shawnyhc01

Holy shit!!! Sting!!! 62


----------



## elo

Sting you fucking lunatic!


----------



## Randy Lahey

STING 62 years old!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT IM MARKING TF OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sting is crazy lol


----------



## Araragi

God bless you Sting.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

This is amazing.


----------



## The XL 2

Sting is fucking lunatic. This man wrestled in the mid 80s in the UWF, lmao


----------



## kyledriver

Holy shit STIIIIIIIING

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

WHAT AN ABSOLUTE FUCKING LEGEND STING


----------



## elo

The two Adam's are fucked.....unless Kenny comes back.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sting best bump ever for a guy that age. Loved the sounds it was like a car crash


----------



## LeGOAT

Darby missed the coffin drop, but what a wild match lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is a clusterfuck, but it's a very fun one at least. Surprisingly great match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LeGOAT

elo said:


> The two Adam's are fucked.....unless Kenny comes back.


Pretty sure Kenny is returning


----------



## Trophies

Think Matt is fucked up.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The announce team didn't even try to cover for that botched Coffin Drop. Ha


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol Darby missed


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Botched coffin drop SMH LMAO


----------



## Oracle

Damn botched ending


----------



## French Connection

Wait ? 
Am I blind or Darby missed his finishing move?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dang the botched coffin drop sucks. Still, great match. Over-delivered.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The XL 2 said:


> Sting is fucking lunatic. This man wrestled in the mid 80s in the UWF, lmao


He'll be wrestling in his mid 80s.


----------



## Gn1212

PVZ looks sleepy. 🤣
Same, and we still have that joke of a main event.


----------



## Whoanma

Two pillars and a legend.


----------



## THANOS

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol Darby missed


Matt's fault, he rolled away last minute.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

AEW just has so much talent and these guys always bring it. It’s impossible for them to ever have a bad PPV bc these guys are the absolute best workers in the world.


----------



## LeGOAT

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How did you get that gif already ? lol


----------



## Erik.

That finish something that really didn't need a replay lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why would Matt pull himself the other way halfway across the ring? that was a terrible botch and it was completely on Matt, a 20+ year vet.


----------



## Derek30

That was entertaining as hell


----------



## 3venflow

Sting turns 63 later this month. He's getting the career closure he deserves.

Please don't sour the PPV by having Cole take the title now.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Sting - Please don't die!


----------



## LeGOAT

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW just has so much talent and these guys always bring it. It’s impossible for them to ever have a bad PPV bc these guys are the absolute best workers in the world.


This has been their best PPV yet, every match has been fire


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

LeGOAT said:


> How did you get that gif already ? lol





https://twitter.com/tde_gif


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## JTB33b

That botch was more on Hardy I think. It looked like Hardy was moving away from the coffin drop.


----------



## Geeee

Luckily, the scorpion death drop through a chair is an appropriate finishing move, so even though Darby missed, it still makes sense to end the match


----------



## LeGOAT

Cole looks more geeky than ever


----------



## redban

Never bought Adam Cole as a legit threat. He entered the title scene right after losing to Orange Cassidy


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck just got home, How as the ppv been so far ? what did i miss.


----------



## Geeee

Master Chief Bay Bay?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bro those pads will not make you bigger. They have to come off lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO @ STING GOING THROUGH 5 TABLES 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500687578332155907*


----------



## Gn1212

Look at the state of Cole. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Fuck just got home, How as the ppv been so far ? what did i miss.


Probably their best PPV to date.


----------



## Trophies

Cole cosplaying as a body builder.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

THANOS said:


> Matt's fault, he rolled away last minute.


Absolutely on Matt, he pulled away while Matt was in mid air.

I wasn't blaming Darby, I was just stating that he completely missed.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Only guy in the world who can come out in shoulder pads and still look like a geek.

What the fuck is that getup anyway.


----------



## THANOS

Cole dressed like Master Chief LOL? He looks like a child in that. 

Trick Or Treat bay bay... LOL


----------



## LeGOAT

shandcraig said:


> Fuck just got home, How as the ppv been so far ? what did i miss.


you've missed a ton, this has been their best PPV ever


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds Do you think Cornette is fast forwarding after the Sting spot? Lmao*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMG whos idea was it for him to wear ring gear bigger than him!?!?! LMAO


----------



## NamelessJobber

Wtf is Cole wearing? Football shoulder pads?


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## THANOS

shandcraig said:


> Fuck just got home, How as the ppv been so far ? what did i miss.


Best PPV in wrestling in years.


----------



## Oracle

He looks fucking ridiculous wearing that 

starting to understand why this forum thinks hes a geek now


----------



## Adapting

Cole wearing pads so it makes him look bigger.


----------



## LeGOAT

That was more like Master "child"


----------



## Randy Lahey

I’d love to see Cole win. Tired of hangman.


----------



## Gn1212

JR thinking this was a new belt. I thought so too. It looks bigger?


----------



## LeGOAT

Adapting said:


> Cole wearing pads so it makes him look bigger.


The pads are bigger than him


----------



## CovidFan

shandcraig said:


> Fuck just got home, How as the ppv been so far ? what did i miss.


A lot but I'm certain you would've shit on all of it so...nothing, i guess.


----------



## LeGOAT

Gn1212 said:


> JR thinking this was a new belt. I thought so too. It looks bigger?


It looks bigger because Cole's size makes it look gigantic


----------



## Boldgerg

Hangman is getting booed...

Says it all about his title reign.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Embarrassing attire. Coming out dressed at a 6'10" guy who weighs 287lbs when in real life he's less than half that. Just comes across as a dweeb. Big E Langston can get away with being a gamer because he looks like a monster who games occasionally, Cole looks like a guy who dedicates his life to gaming.

I still hope he wins BTW because Adam Page is extremely boring.


----------



## The XL 2

Pretty damn good show. Unfortunately this is a shit main event


----------



## shandcraig

crowd seems dead core cole.


CovidFan said:


> A lot but I'm certain you would've shit on all of it so...nothing, i guess.


than you're an ignorant person


----------



## FrankenTodd

Was Cole going for this? 

There can only be one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d love to see Cole win. Tired of hangman.


Let's give the title to someone more deserving than DMD's husband.


----------



## Whoanma

Adapting said:


> Cole wearing pads so it makes him look bigger.


The pads are so big that make him look even smaller.


----------



## Boldgerg

Gn1212 said:


> JR thinking this was a new belt. I thought so too. It looks bigger?


It's not. It's exactly the same. JR is going senile, unfortunately.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cole has his own cowboy gear


----------



## French Connection

If Adam Cole is 202 pounds, I am 278 pounds...


----------



## shandcraig

lol dam ppv of the year and i had an obligation of life on the one dam night.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds Do you think Cornette is fast forwarding after the Sting spot? Lmao*


I think Cornette at almost the same age as Sting felt all that pain in his knees as he watched the spot and will once again vow never to take another bump.


----------



## Geeee

"Let's go Adam" LOL


----------



## LeGOAT

Hangman, be careful with the child


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cole got more cheers in Orlando


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


>


^^^ Definitely looks better on this guy. 🤣


----------



## elo

Just send Kenny out there now, this match will lose it's heat in under 3 mins.....watch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500689212789735427


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Let's Go Adam LOL.


----------



## LeGOAT

Randy Lahey said:


> Cole got more cheers in Orlando


Duh, it's NXT town


----------



## Erik.

Chuckled at "Lets go Adam"


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hard to care about this after watching MJF/Punk & Danielson/Mox.


----------



## shandcraig

feel like this match could go anyway


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cole has his own cowboy gear





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

French Connection said:


> If Adam Cole is 202 pounds, I am 278 pounds...


That's his weight with the pads on.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What a joke to end an otherwise really good PPV.


----------



## Erik.

"Lets go Adam"
"Adam sucks"

lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Let's go Adam, Adam Sucks now LMAO. This crowd into this, maybe for all the wrong reasons


----------



## LeGOAT

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500689212789735427


ROFL


----------



## LeGOAT

Erik. said:


> "Lets go Adam"
> "Adam sucks"
> 
> lol


Hilarious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"Adam Sucks" is for Hangman.*


----------



## 3venflow

Woof, those elbows. Glad to see them laying them in.


----------



## THANOS

LeGOAT said:


> That was more like Master "child"


Master Beef


----------



## Erik.

The crowd can't miss right now.


----------



## LeGOAT

I think Adam wins this, but if Adam isn't careful, Adam could take this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

French Connection said:


> If Adam Cole is 202 pounds, I am 278 pounds...


----------



## PavelGaborik

shandcraig said:


> feel like this match could go anyway


Nawh.

Hangman is winning and it's painfully obvious.


----------



## French Connection

Please Hangman ! 
Burry NXT !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500550012216180738


----------



## shandcraig

lol crowds more over than the match


----------



## elo

Crowd just getting themselves over now, yep.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Let's Go Adam LOL.


That's one way to ensure both guys seem over. Fail play Orlando.


----------



## THANOS

Boldgerg said:


> Hangman is getting booed...
> 
> Says it all about his title reign.


Bryan should have won the title.


----------



## Randy Lahey

THANOS said:


> Master Beef


RIP Screech


----------



## Nothing Finer

No crowd will ever love a wrestler as much as this crowd loves itself.


----------



## THANOS

elo said:


> Crowd just getting themselves over now, yep.


Not surprising for one of the worst crowds in AEW history.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Lmao at the Let's go Adam chants


----------



## French Connection

This shouldn't be the main event for sure.


----------



## LeGOAT

The adam project comes out friday, illuminati confirmed


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500550012216180738


----------



## 3venflow

After Regal, will they take the Orlando/NXT fan service one step further by putting the strap on Cole? 😥


----------



## lesenfanteribles

What was Adam Cole wearing in his entrance attire?


----------



## Gn1212

Would love for Page to win convincingly here. Cole needs a reset, he's absolutely no state to be fighting for the World Title.


----------



## Erik.

lesenfanteribles said:


> What was Adam Cole wearing in his entrance attire?


Master Chief. 

Halo cosplay.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd being fun aside, this match starting really well. Good work so far by the Adams.


----------



## Nothing Finer

lesenfanteribles said:


> What was Adam Cole wearing in his entrance attire?


Halo cosplay.


----------



## One Shed

At least Regal plus Sting somehow being 30 years old again woke up the crowd.


----------



## shandcraig

PavelGaborik said:


> Nawh.
> 
> Hangman is winning and it's painfully obvious.


ya i mean it would be strange for him to lose to Cole at this time, But Its Tony after all. I wouldn't be suprised but yes likely hes retaining.


----------



## RainmakerV2

You know I'm only 4 foot 2!


@CowboyKurtAngle


----------



## Geeee

I give the crowd credit for getting a second wind. I think Danielson vs Moxley really willed them back to life by the end.


----------



## LeGOAT

lesenfanteribles said:


> What was Adam Cole wearing in his entrance attire?


His Halloween outfit, he's finally grown into it


----------



## Randy Lahey

If you want to have Hangman still play the overcoming underdog, and add heat to this match, Brit needs to come out and do something to cheat


----------



## WrestleFAQ

What are the chances we get a Cody return tonight?


----------



## French Connection

lesenfanteribles said:


> What was Adam Cole wearing in his entrance attire?


Someting to pretend to be 202 pounds


----------



## Wolf Mark

Tell me Punk didn't win his match by Wardlow fuckery. It's a no holds bared bout with guys killing each other, it has to be left alone.


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> I give the crowd credit for getting a second wind. I think Danielson vs Moxley really willed them back to life by the end.


Regal coming out was perfect.

And hats off to the 6 guys in the previous match who brought energy back to the audience.


----------



## Adapting

WrestleFAQ said:


> What are the chances we get a Cody return tonight?


You have a higher chance of WW3 starting tonight.


----------



## shandcraig

Gn1212 said:


> Would love for Page to win convincingly here. Cole needs a reset, he's absolutely no state to be fighting for the World Title.


at this point he should turn heel to save himself.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why would Meltzer give that away?


----------



## LeGOAT

Wolf Mark said:


> Tell me Punk didn't win his match by Wardlow fuckery. It's a no holds bared bout with guys killing each other, it has to be left alone.


Wardlow turned on MJF, it was definitely necessary especially since Punk kind of tried to talk sense into him.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Adapting said:


> You have a higher chance of WW3 starting tonight.


So, pretty good then.


----------



## LeGOAT

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why would Meltzer give that away?


Because he's ready for bed and doesn't feel like watching a child probably


----------



## The XL 2

This sucks and has no heat. Terrible choice of a main event.


----------



## Erik.

Nice counter.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Erik. said:


> Master Chief.
> 
> Halo cosplay.





Nothing Finer said:


> Halo cosplay.





LeGOAT said:


> His Halloween outfit, he's finally grown into it





French Connection said:


> Someting to pretend to be 202 pounds


Thanks!


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny, Jay White and Cody to appear post-match to add layers upon layers to the Bullet Club/Elite drama arc.


----------



## Whoanma

Hangman will never be Adam Cole, right. He must be thankful for that.


----------



## LeGOAT

The XL 2 said:


> This sucks and has no heat. Terrible choice of a main event.


Yeah this is the worst match of the night, zero chemistry


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match has been paced really well. Great match so far.


----------



## Gn1212

Wolf Mark said:


> Tell me Punk didn't win his match by Wardlow fuckery. It's a no holds bared bout with guys killing each other, it has to be left alone.


I assume you haven't watched it? If so, it was very well placed and greatly executed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Hangman will never be Adam Cole, right. He must be thankful for that.


He'd need to cut his legs off for a start, to match his height


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> This sucks and has no heat. Terrible choice of a main event.





LeGOAT said:


> Yeah this is the worst match of the night, zero chemistry


 @DammitChrist says you're wrong and this is actually a great match the crowd enjoy and wanted


----------



## 3venflow

I think this is really damn good so far. It has more heat than Danielson vs Mox and Britt vs TR so they're doing something right.


----------



## Erik.

LeGOAT said:


> Yeah this is the worst match of the night, zero chemistry


Were your eyes closed during the Baker match?


----------



## LeGOAT

3venflow said:


> I think this is really damn good so far. It has more heat than Danielson vs Mox and Britt vs TR so they're doing something right.


lol nah fam


----------



## French Connection

What killed Page is definitely to link him with the Dark Order.He deserves much more better...


----------



## LeGOAT

Erik. said:


> Were your eyes closed during the Baker match?


NGL i didn't really bother watching that match lol


----------



## Gn1212

It's not bad match tbf, but I think most just want this PPV to end now.


----------



## LeGOAT

French Connection said:


> What killed Page is definitely to link him with the Dark Order.He deserves much more better...


Agree, if he never linked with them he would be more of a star.


----------



## Araragi

JR sounds like he's ready for bed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

What Cole thought he looked liked










What he really looked like


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> @DammitChrist says you're wrong and this is actually a great match the crowd enjoy and wanted


Good to always see him be objective and speak for everyone haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cole with a good save there.


----------



## shandcraig

French Connection said:


> What killed Page is definitely to link him with the Dark Order.He deserves much more better...


shush dont say such things


----------



## Erik.

I think the issue with the match is that we all know Page is winning. And then the PPV will just end.

Nothing wrong with that of course, it's not been a bad match so far - but we've seen some fantastic matches tonight, this is likely not to top Punk/MJF or Bryan/Mox and there isn't going to be any surprises at the end of it (Wardlow turn, Regal debut) so who cares ?


----------



## LeGOAT

Araragi said:


> JR sounds like he's ready for bed.


To be fair, so am I


----------



## Nothing Finer

That was superb.


----------



## PavelGaborik

shandcraig said:


> ya i mean it would be strange for him to lose to Cole at this time, But Its Tony after all. I wouldn't be suprised but yes likely hes retaining.


I would be unbelievably surprised, it ain't happenin'


----------



## Derek30

Crowd is into this one


----------



## rolemodel

JR testing Excalibur may be the highlight of the night and it's been a stacked fucking card


----------



## One Shed

Cole trying to be a cosplay HBK?


----------



## THANOS

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> What Cole thought he looked liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he really looked like


Lmao 🤣 perfect


----------



## LeGOAT

"This is adam" 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Kenny, Jay White and Cody to appear post-match to add layers upon layers to the Bullet Club/Elite drama arc.


I think Kenny will, Jay White? maybe, probably not. Cody? Definitely not.


----------



## Randy Lahey

How these guys make that crisp kick sound? It always sounds far worse than any actual damage


----------



## LeGOAT

Two Sheds said:


> Cole trying to be a cosplay HBK?


He's trying to be cosplay Zigger who tried to be cosplay HBK


----------



## shandcraig

when the crowd is saying this is awesome when nothings happening says a lot.


----------



## shandcraig

yep crowd is more over than the match, Not good.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> when the crowd is saying this is awesome when nothings happening says a lot.


"This is Adam" not awesome.


----------



## LeGOAT

shandcraig said:


> when the crowd is saying this is awesome when nothings happening says a lot.


Think they changed it to "this is adam" unless I was tripping


----------



## La Parka

shandcraig said:


> when the crowd is saying this is awesome when nothings happening says a lot.


What about “this is Adam”


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> "This is Adam" not awesome.


still, They have been trolling the entire match chanting adam shit


----------



## LeGOAT

The crowd looks bored out of their minds


----------



## French Connection

I hate this crowd ! 
If i was there, i would start the chant "f**k NXT"


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Cole trying to be a cosplay HBK?


Bargain bin HBK most likely.


----------



## LeGOAT

Why is everyone spamming Taker's finisher tonight though?


----------



## Erik.

Good match suffering from predictability and having to follow two MOTY contenders.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


> JR sounds like he's ready for bed.


4:42am here and so am I. It's been worth it, Contender for best AEW PPV.


----------



## Adapting

LeGOAT said:


> Why is everyone spamming Taker's finisher tonight though?


A tribute for his hall of fame induction. 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cole must think he’s back in NXT bc this is a very NXT type match


----------



## shandcraig

LeGOAT said:


> The crowd looks bored out of their minds


thats why they are chanting random shit and not deep into story


----------



## LeGOAT

Time to end this


----------



## Geeee

Good save by Hangman to adjust his grip so he didn't cripple Cole with that tombstone


----------



## Derek30

LeGOAT said:


> Why is everyone spamming Taker's finisher tonight though?


MARK CALLAWAY IS ALL ELITE


----------



## One Shed

Geek kicking out of a tombstone with no audience reaction says it all. When you bury moves, you bury your business.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Cole no selling the Undertaker


----------



## Erik.

Spoiler



Adam wins this match


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd is chatting stupid shit. They're not into the match. They're just entertaining themselves.


----------



## 3venflow

Masked cameraman alert.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at JR burying them for using the Tombstone as pointless high spot


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> A tribute for his hall of fame induction. 😂


You are not tributing anything by having small children kick out of said moves.


----------



## LeGOAT




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Masked cameraman alert.
> 
> View attachment 118140


Those damn Samoa Joe ninjas at it again


----------



## Gn1212

Erik. said:


> I think the issue with the match is that we all know Page is winning. And then the PPV will just end.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that of course, it's not been a bad match so far - but we've seen some fantastic matches tonight, this is likely not to top Punk/MJF or Bryan/Mox and there isn't going to be any surprises at the end of it (Wardlow turn, Regal debut) so who cares ?


Bit like the Kenny/Christian match. Everyone was waiting for the big surprise at the end of the show.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The XL 2 said:


> Lol at JR burying them for using the Tombstone as pointless high spot


Rightfully so


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hockey fight? Looked more like a slumber party slap fight. 

I just can’t take this dweeby fuck seriously.


----------



## LeGOAT




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Cole is so fkin over with this crowd.


----------



## La Parka

The crowds running out of “clever” chants


----------



## Oracle

Fight forever has to be the stupidest chant in pro wrestling


----------



## Gn1212

Can't wait for Meltzer to give this and the 3 way 6 stars.


----------



## Geeee

I think that would be cooler if he just did a regular fallaway slam instead of the moonsault variation


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Oracle said:


> Fight forever has to be the stupidest chant in pro wrestling


Especially during matches that needed to end 7 minutes ago.


----------



## shandcraig

Oracle said:


> Fight forever has to be the stupidest chant in pro wrestling



true but at my local promotion there is a guy called the golden boy. The crowd always chants golden shower. Pretty shit chant


----------



## Erik.

I would mark the fuck out if Omega came out to help Page, tbh.


----------



## One Shed

I hate all of this.


----------



## Insanityward88

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 4:42am here and so am I. It's been worth it, Contender for best AEW PPV.


It’s by far the best but still drawn out


----------



## LeGOAT

Gn1212 said:


> Can't wait for Meltzer to give this and the 3 way 6 stars.


I'm sure that clown JDFromNY will praise this


----------



## Whoanma

The Undisputed forkers stinking up the main event.


----------



## French Connection

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Cole is so fkin over with this crowd.


Page should start drinking beer from the crowd again and he will be over !


----------



## Erik.

LeGOAT said:


> I'm sure that clown JDFromNY will praise this


You a re-joiner, brah?


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I would mark the fuck out if Omega came out to help Page, tbh.



id like to see Kenny come back as a heel that is not with the elite. But likely if your theory happened it would be as a face. Hangman is honestly better as a heel than face.


----------



## 3venflow

Will the Bucks help Hanger...


----------



## LeGOAT

This 12 year old doesn't need to win the championship


----------



## Araragi

"Fight 4 Adam" 










I think I preferred the crowd when they were quiet.


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole can't work for shit.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> id like to see Kenny come back as a heel that is not with the elite. But likely if your theory happened it would be as a face. Hangman is honestly better as a heel than face.


Omega was teased earlier - but Callis came out instead.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Insanityward88 said:


> It’s by far the best but still drawn out


If they cut two matches out of this it would be an even better show. Sadly one of the matches that needed to be cut was the main


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And here comes the fuckery and Superman’s miraculous recovery.


----------



## The XL 2

High spot after high spot after high spot after high spot


----------



## Nothing Finer

I had hoped we were done with these fucking goons coming down to the ring and intervening decisively in matches. Whether it's bald nerds, the Young Bucks or these idiots it's SHIT.


----------



## LeGOAT

Erik. said:


> You a re-joiner, brah?


Huh? You ever watch that guy on youtube ? Lol I've watched him some he praises everything that AEW does for the most part


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I would of laughed so fucking hard if it ended right there LMAO god they should of just done it hahaha


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> I think that would be cooler if he just did a regular fallaway slam instead of the moonsault variation


Maybe it would be Cooler if Cooler just showed up! 😂


----------



## Gn1212

Cole overdoing it with his kicks.


----------



## LeGOAT

Please win Page....


----------



## RainmakerV2

That camera man has a long sleeve shirt and gloves on and a full face mask..seems suspicious. He's a big dude too.


----------



## Derek30

LOL Dark order


----------



## Erik.

These two have pulled the crowd back in. Fair play.


----------



## LeGOAT

Oh no....dark order 🤦‍♂️


----------



## One Shed

Send Adam Unswole to Dark please. This overbooked crap is going to leave a bad taste in everyone's mouth on an otherwise mostly great PPV.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Page is doing a great job selling making it seem like Cole could win


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Dank Order  

Finish him what's this Mortal Kombat? XD


----------



## shandcraig

Is this finally revealing that its really just coles entrance that is over and not him.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312




----------



## One Shed

Annnnnnd Dork Order here to make a bad situation worse.


----------



## La Parka

Finally the dork order


----------



## LeGOAT

Dark order in a PPV main event 🤦‍♂️


----------



## French Connection

Voilà Page ! 
Destroy this kid now!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page looks like a pussy.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMG NOT THE DORK FUCKING ORDER!?!? Ugh this ppv was good before this lol


----------



## shandcraig

all of the elite geeks are out there, 100 percent someones showing up to crush these nerds.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Where were the Dork Order 5 minutes ago when these assholes came out? Did they think they were coming out to spectate?


----------



## LeGOAT

Kenny is definitely coming out at some point


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cole is so short, his head was nowhere near that table


----------



## The XL 2

A bunch of midgets and comedy jobbers


----------



## One Shed

Seriously?


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm telling you watch that fuckin camera man.


----------



## Gn1212

This shit is overbooked.


----------



## shandcraig

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> OMG NOT THE DORK FUCKING ORDER!?!? Ugh this ppv was good before this lol


elite geeks vs the dork order, confirmed.


----------



## Whoanma

You have to drop a nuke in the ring to be able to pin that forking POS.


----------



## LeGOAT

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Adam Page looks like a pussy.


?


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is a great match!


----------



## The XL 2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cole is so short, his head was nowhere near that table


He's 6 feet tall though


----------



## LeGOAT

The XL 2 said:


> He's 6 feet tall though


There's no way lol


----------



## One Shed

Cole in his normal position when Britt enters the room.


----------



## 3venflow

YESSSSSS, the right result. Now send Cole to TNT Title level.


----------



## The XL 2

Gentleman Chris Adams is rolling over in his grave right now


----------



## Randy Lahey

Page turning heel here by tying up Cole


----------



## One Shed

What an overbooked, unnecessary crapfest on what was an otherwise fantastic PPV.


----------



## Gn1212

Hangman booed. Didn't deserve this.


----------



## Whoanma

FU, BayBay, bye bye.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. Great way to close out the night.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

LeGOAT said:


> ?


As in that he looks like a bitch of course! 😂


----------



## One Shed

Can the Elite middle school drama please, PLEASE go away now?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Orlando crowd no selling Hangman


----------



## Oracle

Just totally unnecessary for the whole redragon dark order stuff


----------



## CovidFan

MOVEZZZZ!!!!!11 

Garbage match.


----------



## 3venflow

Come on down Kenny.


----------



## LeGOAT

Well, so much for Kenny???


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Crowd seems dead or tired.


----------



## Boxingfan

This whole pay per view been fire as hell.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Thank god. I’d have had to gouge my eyes out of Cole won. 

TK: Cole, you can win a title when you figure out what a gym is for.

Good show that I almost didn’t order.


----------



## Whoanma

No Kenny?


----------



## Boldgerg

Hangman is just so, so underwhelming as champ. Get that title off him.


----------



## Geeee

I enjoyed the main event but too much interference IMO


----------



## Kestrel

Camera guy is just Cody taking in-between jobs on the quiet.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, no Kenny. They're going to make us wait for the kings's return.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit what a flat ending to the PPV.


----------



## Erik.

Absolutely fantastic PPV - arguably the best they've ever done, which I thought would be hard to say after All Out last year.


----------



## Nothing Finer

How is tying a guy to the ring ropes with your belt and kicking his head off not a disqualification? Can't believe they're sticking with this charisma vacuum as champion.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> No Kenny?


Got worked twice in one show. Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGOAT

Whoanma said:


> No Kenny?


I am very sad


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good PPV. Long one, but good.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

The interference was kinda what I didn't like, it was drawn out but it was an ok match for me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

ha Meltzer is wrong again. Man this guy needs to retire lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

lesenfanteribles said:


> Crowd seems dead or tired.


Undesirable results will easily put the crowd to sleep!


----------



## Araxen

Kenny isn't going to be back for awhile. The last report was he hasn't even had his surgeries yet.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Whoanma said:


> No Kenny?


Maybe not yet.


----------



## French Connection

I am unhappy as I was expecting the Omega's return because of some people here


----------



## RainmakerV2

I guess that camera guy was just really scared of covid..it's gotta be hot up in there to be fully sleeved, gloved, and with a full face mask.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Page sucks

HE JUST DOES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Annnnnnnd it ends flat with Page needing every move ever invented and a bunch of gaga to beat a guy who walked down the ramp wearing a middle schooler's practice squad football pads. Like usual they do so much so good, but have some weird need to include some really, really dumb stuff,


----------



## Randy Lahey

Aside from the womens matches, just a great PPV of bangers. Only qualms could be not setting up many storylines going into the next dynamite


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That was the best wrestling PPV in years. MOTN would probably be Kingston/Jericho, but so many other great-awesome matches. Pretty much all of them were except the two women's matches. Buy-in was strong too. 

Can't ask for much more out of a wrestling PPV.


----------



## Prosper

God damn that was a long ass PPV, FANTASTIC show though.


----------



## rolemodel

9/10 for me

I enjoyed the last match but the crowd seemed to have tapped towards the tail end of it, and they had no pop for Page. Other than that, great entertaining card. Glad I watched!


----------



## TD Stinger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> ha Meltzer is wrong again. Man this guy needs to retire lol


What was he wrong about?


----------



## Wolf Mark

LeGOAT said:


> Wardlow turned on MJF, it was definitely necessary especially since Punk kind of tried to talk sense into him.


It's a war between two guys where the best man survives. Someone being helped kills the whole concept.


----------



## Trophies

50 bucks worth spending.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Sad thing is, this lack luster show is actually better than WrestleMania garbage, thats how God awful WrestleMania is.


----------



## Erik.

Mox/Bryan MOTN for me.

Punk/MJF obviously a close second.

Wardlow MVP - they made him an absolute star tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

There's no reason Punk and MJF shouldn't have gone last if there was gonna be no angle or Omega at the end.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer should just retire already. Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## 3venflow

All Out 2021 or Revolution 2022 - which was better?


----------



## ShadowCounter

RainmakerV2 said:


> I guess that camera guy was just really scared of covid..it's gotta be hot up in there to be fully sleeved, gloved, and with a full face mask.


Probably so but I wouldn't be surprised if they were setting the ground work for a future angle either.


----------



## Prosper

MOTN was Punk/MJF, magnificent storytelling all around. Wardlow is crazy over right now.


----------



## Randy Lahey

rolemodel said:


> 9/10 for me
> 
> I enjoyed the last match but the crowd seemed to have tapped towards the tail end of it, and they had no pop for Page. Other than that, great entertaining card. Glad I watched!


How do you join in 2007 and just start posting a month ago? lol...these alts are ridiculous


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Overall, I liked the whole PPV even though the crowd was already gassed out til the end. No regrets on my purchase with this one.


----------



## Erik.

Oh and I'm still marking out over MISERIA FUCKING CANTARE.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> All Out 2021 or Revolution 2022 - which was better?


That's tough but I'm going with All Out.

All Out was a 9.5/10. Tonight's show was a 9/10.


----------



## Honey Bucket

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Sad thing is, this lack luster show is actually better than WrestleMania garbage, thats how God awful WrestleMania is.


Check out Mystic Meg and her fucking crystal ball over here.


----------



## DaSlacker

There's no way in hell WrestleMania can top this one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> All Out 2021 or Revolution 2022 - which was better?


Revolution, easily. All Out was great though, similar to this PPV it only had a couple of weak matches. One of them being the main event though, coupled with the highs of Revolution being higher than All Out I have to give it to Revolution.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RainmakerV2 said:


> I guess that camera guy was just really scared of covid..it's gotta be hot up in there to be fully sleeved, gloved, and with a full face mask.


He was a decoy, Lois, a decoy! 🤣


----------



## ShadowCounter

Good luck trying to follow that next month with Jackass, Pat Mcafee and Logan Paul.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Oh and I'm still marking out over MISERIA FUCKING CANTARE.


I definitely popped for the old ROH music, epic entrance.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Honey Bucket said:


> Check out Mystic Meg and her fucking crystal ball over here.


Mystic Meg > WrestleMania 

😂


----------



## One Shed

Punk/MJF was MOTN for me, but honestly every match other than the Hardlys which I skipped and the main event were good to great.

The dark horse surprise, and I am shocked I am typing this, was the six man with the AHFO vs Darby, Sting, and Sammy. I expected that to be awful and I was very surprised. I just really hope my man Sting is able to walk tomorrow. So please no one else accuse me of being unable to change my mind when presented with evidence haha.


----------



## Randy Lahey

FrankenTodd said:


> Page sucks
> 
> HE JUST DOES
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's very lukewarm in a company full of very intense distinct characters. He will always seem like an after thought. But at this point, I guess if you are TK you gotta think Page needs the belt to stay relevant much more than anyone else.


----------



## Prosper

DaSlacker said:


> There's no way in hell WrestleMania can top this one.


Wrestlemania won't even reach 1/3 of the quality of tonight's show.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> All Out 2021 or Revolution 2022 - which was better?


Revolution for me.

Much better consistency over the whole event.

Kingston/Jericho
MJF/Punk
Bryan/Mox
Ladder Match
6 Man Tornado Tag
Star making event for Wardlow
Regal debut

All Out had QT on the card, horrible Women's battle royale and a disappointing Jericho/MJF match.


----------



## Gn1212

Whoanma said:


> No Kenny?


From his last interview it sounded like he was still fucked up and wasn't anywhere near returning. The goal was indeed for him to return here but if he isn't fit he shouldn't be involved yet. No point rushing this. AEW is stacked already.


----------



## One Shed

ShadowCounter said:


> Good luck trying to follow that next month with Jackass, Pat Mcafee and Logan Paul.


I mean, I am pretty happy we live in a world where two companies actually at least have a chance to one up each other. I do not understand the mentality of wanting the other to fail.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is the best PPV I've seen them do even with the shit main event.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DaSlacker said:


> There's no way in hell WrestleMania can top this one.


And its a bad show to top too, WrestleMania is just old garbage that needs to go away anymore.


----------



## DaSlacker

Prosper said:


> Wrestlemania won't even reach 1/3 of the quality of tonight's show.


Good point. At this stage Mania is just a famous name + Vince's world class production team.


----------



## Mr316

Well…gotta tell the truth here. I don’t know if it’s because I’m drunk but this PPV was fucking awesome.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Great show but main event shouldn’t be junk. DB match or MJF match could have closed it out since Kenny wasn’t returning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Surprised at no Kenny Omega, but I guess it wouldn't have made much sense to bring him out following a clean Hangman win thinking about it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

DaSlacker said:


> Good point. At this stage Mania is just a famous name + Vince's world class production team.


Mania sells itself no matter how shit it is. Vince is not crying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75

TK really needs to stop with the overbooked main events.

EDIT: William Regal is a really good signing.


----------



## Blade Runner

This show was pretty much amazing from top to bottom. Only match that I had a hard time getting into was the Baker/Rosa match, which had decent spots but felt kinda off.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> ha Meltzer is wrong again. Man this guy needs to retire lol


Did he say that Kenny was back? I mean Kenny's probably there most of the time, even if he doesn't appear


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Erik. said:


> Oh and I'm still marking out over MISERIA FUCKING CANTARE.


Same same


----------



## Gn1212

DaSlacker said:


> There's no way in hell WrestleMania can top this one.


Which one? Day 0.5, 1 or 2?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The belt needs to come off Adam Page ASAP! Jericho should take it.


----------



## Gn1212

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> ha Meltzer is wrong again. Man this guy needs to retire lol


What did he say?


----------



## Nothing Finer

MJF/Punk was match of the night by a million billion miles. If you disagree, you're entitled to your opinion, but you are wrong and should never share your opinion on wrestling again. Anything following that was bound to fall flat, so I think the main event is being judged a little harshly. It was a good match.

Having said that, they shouldn't be relying so heavily on job guys to come out and interfere in world championship matches in PPVs when they only have 4 PPVs a year. I can't believe they continue to do this. If I'd paid $49.99 for that I'd be very unhappy, and not just because Adam Page is a terrible champion. Imagine putting him over Omega, Cole and Bryan, Jesus Christ.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, I am pretty happy we live in a world where two companies actually at least have a chance to one up each other. I do not understand the mentality of wanting the other to fail.


Fail? No. Do better so they don't rely on has been celebs? Yes. Very much so.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Nothing Finer said:


> MJF/Punk was match of the night by a million billion miles. If you disagree, you're entitled to your opinion, but you are wrong and should never share your opinion on wrestling again. Anything following that was bound to fall flat, so I think the main event is being judged a little harshly. It was a good match.
> 
> Having said that, they shouldn't be relying so heavily on job guys to come out and interfere in world championship matches in PPVs when they only have 4 PPVs a year. I can't believe they continue to do this. If I'd paid $49.99 for that I'd be very unhappy, and not just because Adam Page is a terrible champion. Imagine putting him over Omega, Cole and Bryan, Jesus Christ.


Adam Page is the worst champion AEW has ever seen, he's even worse than Riho ffs!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

ShadowCounter said:


> Fail? No. Do better so they don't rely on has been celebs? Yes. Very much so.


Celebs have no right being in the wrestling ring because they arent wrestlers.


----------



## Adapting

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Celebs have no right being in the wrestling ring because they arent wrestlers.


Bad Bunny put on a show last year, tf you mean.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Prosper said:


> Surprised at no Kenny Omega, but I guess it wouldn't have made much sense to bring him out following a clean Hangman win thinking about it.


Kenny probably won't be back for another 6 months at least. He still hasn't had the surgeries he needs cause of covid backlog.


----------



## grecefar

So britt may never lose again.

Man I'm getting sick to seeing so much blood, they are getting overboard.

Regal got really fat.


----------



## One Shed

ShadowCounter said:


> Fail? No. Do better so they don't rely on has been celebs? Yes. Very much so.


I think Pat McAfee has been great overall. He clearly respects the business and did not demand to start at the top. The other guys, I could do without. I still have no idea who Logan Paul even is.


----------



## Prosper

ShadowCounter said:


> Kenny probably won't be back for another 6 months at least. He still hasn't had the surgeries he needs cause of covid backlog.


Really? If true then that's a blower. Was hoping he'd be back by DON. Good thing the roster is as stacked as it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW is pure undiluted fan service and i love it

what a PPV


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Thoughts on the matches/ratings:

Kingston/Jericho - ****1/2 - This match is a MOTYC for me. These two beat the hell out of each other, showed as much animosity as Punk/MJF without the blood. They worked a really smart but hard hitting match, and kept the pace up with an amazing end. The one thing though that I think puts this match above a couple others that some would put as MOTN, is the crowd. The two other matches in particular I'm thinking of just had a dead crowd, while this one because it was the opener the crowd was white hot. Best AEW PPV opener ever, and one of their best singles matches ever. Can't say enough about this match, but I'll leave it at that.

Tag Title Match - ***3/4 - This was a strong match with some fun action. I hate that tag rules are never followed, but the work in this was really well done. Like how it sets up Young Bucks/Redragon and gives Jurassic Express a strong win.

Ladder Match - **** - Best ladder match I've seen in AEW. OC was great in this, utilizing the size and strength of the big men around him to nearly win the match a couple of times. Wardlow taking out the other big dudes then winning the match was great. I'm not a fan of Starks, but credit to him for taking that final power bomb spot. That shit had to hurt big time.

Jade/Tay - ** - Bad match but honestly, better than I was expecting. I think they do have some chemistry, but not the skill to apply it. Especially Jade. A match between these two a few years down the line, assuming both improve I think could be a banger. This one was... not good.

Punk/MJF - **** - Don't think this match was as good as their Chicago match, but it was an awesome match. Wish the crowd had been more into it, but this lived up to what it needed to be. A bit of the mid-section of the match wasn't the best and brings it down a bit. It was violent though, brutal, and had a great finish... although not sure I agree with Punk winning. I think MJF needs to be the next World Champion and they needed to keep that momentum going, and certainly don't need to blow their load on Wardlow/MJF yet. Honestly, the latter is what I'm more concerned about. If Punk's going to win the World Title then I'm fine with him winning. MJF can recover from the loss, but I really hope we aren't getting the Wardlow feud prematurely.

Baker/Rosa - **1/2 - Some decent nearfalls and action but I don't think this match ever really got to the level it should have. It looks like though they're going to have them wrestle on Dynamite in the near future so I'm guessing we'll get all the bells and whistles for that, including the Rosa win. This match was okay.

Moxley/Bryan - ****1/4 - Honestly the work in this match was just as strong as the opener, but it just didn't have the crowd (I also think the finish was much weaker than the opening match). It was a hard hitting match though with some great psychology and storytelling between the two. Moxley finally beats Bryan. It was an awesome match, but the real story was the aftermath. It says a lot that this wasn't MOTN for me.

6-man Tag - **** - A match that overachieved. I went into it not giving a shit at all, and usually spots wouldn't get me as into a match but for whatever reason, this just clicked. Everyone did a great job and kudos to all who took big bumps in this one.

Page/Cole - **** - A hell of a main event that ended the PPV on a high note. They didn't need Omega returning for this (although if they used him to help Page win, that would've been a nice moment/epilogue to the Page/Omega story). These two guys though just worked a traditional PPV main event at a top level. Adam Page continues having the best AEW World Title run in match quality, and this is the first big match I've really paid attention to for Cole. I don't want him as World Champ at this time, but if the right circumstances come up in the future I wouldn't be against a title run from him. The guy's a really good talent. That said, there are several others that need to win the belt first. This match though was everything it needed to be.

It says a lot about a PPV where the majority of the matches could've been a MOTN on a more average PPV. A PPV where the main event delivered, the personal/grudge matches delivered, and several over-delivered. Hell only one match I think under-delivered, and I think the rematch for that one will be what we should've gotten at this PPV. A standout show.


----------



## Prosper

I wonder what they do with MJF at DON if Punk challenges for the title. MJF vs Wardlow would be the obvious thought but can they hold off another 3 months on that? And who wins?


----------



## Erik.

What a visual by the way.

Absolute feud for the ages.


----------



## Kishido

Great show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Gn1212 said:


> What did he say?


He said Omega was going to show up in the main event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Geeee said:


> Did he say that Kenny was back? I mean Kenny's probably there most of the time, even if he doesn't appear


He said he was going to return in the main event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500687513400266755


----------



## Thomazbr

Good show.
Jericho turned on the clock hard, and I don't get how people can say Kingston is a mic only guy tbh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

TD Stinger said:


> What was he wrong about?


Saying Omega would return in the main event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> He said he was going to return in the main event
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did he say that?


----------



## Randy Lahey

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW is pure undiluted fan service and i love it
> 
> what a PPV


They really do keep it simple and give the fans what they want. Got a bunch of great workers? Just put them in a ring and let them tell whatever stories they want, with whatever spots they want, with whatever blood they want, and everyone is happy (the wrestlers, the fans, and the TV people). When the work rate is as good as AEW, the booking decisions are virtually meaningless. Its like a great UFC show. Put on great fights with great personalities, and it doesn't matter who wins. Build enough characters/personalities, to go along with the work - and you don't really even need storylines. The action itself is the selling point, just like with UFC

Trying to be all things to all people is how WWE lost most of their audience. AEW catering to exactly who would buy a wrestling show is exactly what they should be doing, and it's great business.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> Absolutely fantastic PPV - arguably the best they've ever done, which I thought would be hard to say after All Out last year.


All Out was way, way fucking better.

This was really good, the ending hurt it though, while the ending of All Out took AEW to a different level.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> This is way better than the tornado trios match on the PPV will probably be.


i’m reading this thread and giggling at how wrong you ended up being


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> All Out was way, way fucking better.


This was much more consistent show in my eyes.

All Out was lauded because of the Bucks/Lucha Bros tag match and the debuts at the end.

Jericho vs. Kingston was better than Miro vs. Kingston
MJF vs. Punk was better than Jericho vs. Punk
Bryan vs. Mox was better than absolutely any other singles match on that card.

Bucks/Lucha Bros tag match is probably the only match from All Out that makes the Revolution card, in my view.

Perhaps Baker/Statlander was better than Baker/Rosa or Jade/Tay - I'd have to watch it again to remember, but I don't remember being particularly blown away by it, so I could take it or leave it tbh.

And PERHAPS Omega vs Christian - but again, could take or leave either main event due to predictability of the winner.


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, I thought the overall ppv was pretty damn good!

However, I feel like I'm one of the very few people who really enjoyed Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa tonight. I thought it was a great match. The only minor nitpick I had for it is that it could've used 1 less interference by Rebel.

Other than that though, I was pretty much cool with that whole match! It's in my top 6 best/favorite matches for tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2

This was way better than All Out. Even with the crappy main event.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## LeGOAT

I hope they go back to Saturday PPV's though, I hate Sunday PPV's


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Two Sheds said:


> I think Pat McAfee has been great overall. He clearly respects the business and did not demand to start at the top. The other guys, I could do without. I still have no idea who Logan Paul even is.


The fact that you literally don't know who he is says more about you than it does about shitty wwe tbh


----------



## BornBad

Fucking great PPV 

House Of Black vs Death Triangle needed to be in the main show imo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500708982192758787


----------



## One Shed

ireekofawesumnes said:


> The fact that you literally don't know who he is says more about you than it does about shitty wwe tbh


I mean, I hope so? The fact that I have no idea who someone is that literally no one in my circle of friends nor professional contacts have ever mentioned as someone who exists sounds about right. Either he is someone who only kids know or someone that only old people know. But I have never heard my parents mention him either so that leaves me with the kids option.


----------



## grecefar

Sting you mad bastard... we love you.


----------



## DaSlacker

ireekofawesumnes said:


> The fact that you literally don't know who he is says more about you than it does about shitty wwe tbh


In fairness if you don't watch much random YouTube stuff or read showbiz news you wouldn't really know who he is. It's not like he appears on traditional TV shows (WWE aside) or in Netflix productions or in theatrical releases or has albums on the billboard charts. Illustrates the difference in media consumption depending on age.

Apart from WWE commentary I have no idea who Pat McAfee is/was.

When we watched WrestleMania last year only I had ever heard of Bad Bunny.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fantastic show. All of my friends that aren’t even really casuals loved the hell out of it. Keep it up, AEW.


----------



## joshprost99

Anyone else notice KidBehindACamera in the front row?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Should I know who this guy is?


killshot from lucha underground

also popular in Defy


----------



## DammitChrist

Adam Page vs Adam Cole was my favorite/best match of tonight's ppv btw.

It's probably my favorite match in AEW so far this year (REALLY closely followed by Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson).


----------



## Tell it like it is

Money well fucking spent. Now if you excuse me i'm going to play some Elden Ring.


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> killshot from lucha underground
> 
> also popular in Defy


Yeah, I had no idea. Some people replied he had been in WWE last year but I had stopped watching by then.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> All Out 2021 or Revolution 2022 - which was better?


I'd personally go with All Out 2021.

I even preferred Full Gear 2021 as well.

However, I still think AEW Revolution 2022 was pretty damn good!

If I had to rank the ppvs since last year, it would look like this:

1. All Out 2021
2. Full Gear 2021
3. AEW Revolution 2022
4. Double or Nothing 2021
5. AEW Revolution 2021

I think they've been killing it with the last 3 ppvs in particular since those shows have been on a really high level


----------



## Matthew Castillo

A great card on paper that managed to deliver or even over deliver on every match save the Women's championship match. The only real knock against the show, and one that will be something that hangs over AEW for the foreseeable future is there was nothing that matched the pure spectacle of the Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers cage match. The dog collar match came closest, and was my favorite match on the show for the spectacle and the story on display, but still fell well short. 

Great watch


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I had no idea. Some people replied he had been in WWE last year but I had stopped watching by then.


I think Swerve never made it to main or they called him up with his stable and never used them?


----------



## Stellar

Great PPV. Enjoyed most of it.

I will say though... AEW, we see that you know who a few youtubers in the crowd are. WE GET IT. Didn't have to put the camera on Kidbehindacamera every 5 minutes early on.

Solid matches with a lot of action...I just want to talk about a few things:

To me Jade did really well tonight and holy cow did she ever get my attention with her wrestling attire. Surprised that Tay did that much damage to Jade.

I love Kingston. His facial expressions and everything. Even after he won he really sold well of being surprised.

Glad that Jurassic Express won.

Wardlow is a beast. It did bug me when Wardlow didn't rush to go up the ladder while everyone was down. Instead he was looking to fight outside of the ring. That is the sort of thing that happens in WWEs ladder matches that bugs me. Going to be interesting to see how this TNT Championship title shot plays out.

Fun match between Moxley and Danielson. Was a nice surprise to see Regal.

The Shane Strickland appearance was nice also. Obviously with them being in Orlando, where Shane was at during his time in NXT, they were all for Swerve. Smart on Tony Khan's part to bring him out tonight.

Glad that Hangman Page is still the champ.

No Omega tonight but I feel like that was the right choice. Hold him off for another night after getting Regal and Swerve tonight.

A lot of Ring of Honor vibes and talk on the PPV. Was obvious that the recent purchase news has had people thinking about ROH since Dynamite last week.


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> I think Swerve never made it to main or they called him up with his stable and never used them?


I really have no idea, but several people said he had been in WWE. I had never heard of him, but I pretty much stopped watching after Mania last year (again) except for clips of things that sounded interesting.


----------



## FrankenTodd

joshprost99 said:


> Anyone else notice KidBehindACamera in the front row?


Yes! Angry Grandpa was the man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

joshprost99 said:


> Anyone else notice KidBehindACamera in the front row?


I think I saw JWoww and Snooki (undefeated at Wrestlemania) from Jersey Shore there too. Jwoww's boyfriend has a win in AEW LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> This was much more consistent show in my eyes.
> 
> All Out was lauded because of the Bucks/Lucha Bros tag match and the debuts at the end.
> 
> Jericho vs. Kingston was better than Miro vs. Kingston
> MJF vs. Punk was better than Jericho vs. Punk
> Bryan vs. Mox was better than absolutely any other singles match on that card.
> 
> Bucks/Lucha Bros tag match is probably the only match from All Out that makes the Revolution card, in my view.
> 
> Perhaps Baker/Statlander was better than Baker/Rosa or Jade/Tay - I'd have to watch it again to remember, but I don't remember being particularly blown away by it, so I could take it or leave it tbh.
> 
> And PERHAPS Omega vs Christian - but again, could take or leave either main event due to predictability of the winner.


Almost everything there is subjective though. 

I preferred Miro vs Kingston, Jericho didn't wrestle Punk at All Out, he wrestled Darby, which I would concur his match tonight was much better. 

Bucks/Lucha Bros was better than any match on tonights card and it isn't even close(MOTY imo) and then you have Cole AND of course, Bryan Danielson himself debut?

Womens matches are a wash, none stood out. 

All Out was on an entirely different level and it will be remembered for it.

Everyone and their dad knew Hangman was retaining tonight.


----------



## grecefar

Finished the main event, glad hangman won, I'm not ready to see cole as champion and never will.

This was really a great show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, I hope so? The fact that I have no idea who someone is that literally no one in my circle of friends nor professional contacts have ever mentioned as someone who exists sounds about right. Either he is someone who only kids know or someone that only old people know. But I have never heard my parents mention him either so that leaves me with the kids option.


TV actor turned YouTuber. Probably one of the more famous YouTubers out there. He's uploaded 4 videos this month and combined they have over 20 million views.

In terms of mainstream you might recall Floyd Mayweather Jr recently boxed a YouTuber? That was Logan Paul. The fight did over a million buys on PPV as well so he's a pretty huge name in that coveted 18-39 demo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Yay ridiculous overbooked stuff for your cooldown match. JR just crapping on the nonsense.


this wasn’t a cooldown match, this was a ‘hype the crowd again’ match

and it worked, the were super loud for the main event


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Did live up to the card in my opinion. Don’t get me wrong I liked it, but I do not believe this was their best showing ppv wise.

Excited to see regal! Eddie Kingston is going to be AEW’s Mick Foley!

Worst showing for Bryan yet?
Wardlow is awesome.
MJF should have won.
Swerve has potential!


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh yea, add Shane Strickland to the lengthy list of great workers in AEW


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> TV actor turned YouTuber. Probably one of the more famous YouTubers out there. He's uploaded 4 videos this month and combined they have over 20 million views.
> 
> In terms of mainstream you might recall Floyd Mayweather Jr recently boxed a YouTuber? That was Logan Paul. The fight did over a million buys on PPV as well so he's a pretty huge name in that coveted 18-39 demo.


I honestly had not heard Floyd Mayweather had done anything after beating Conor McGregor.

So this guy is famous for...making videos?


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this wasn’t a cooldown match, this was a ‘hype the crowd again’ match
> 
> and it worked, the were super loud for the main event


Yes, I did later post I was indeed wrong about this match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m already half ass regretting spending my money on going to Mania instead of this. Oh well, Vegas it is.


----------



## Geeee

Chip Chipperson said:


> TV actor turned YouTuber. Probably one of the more famous YouTubers out there. He's uploaded 4 videos this month and combined they have over 20 million views.
> 
> In terms of mainstream you might recall Floyd Mayweather Jr recently boxed a YouTuber? That was Logan Paul. The fight did over a million buys on PPV as well so he's a pretty huge name in that coveted 18-39 demo.


I think what's most important about the Paul brothers is that their fans are willing to spend their parents' money on their shit. They got their fans to pay for bogus "boxing" PPVS, fake college degrees, tons of merch etc

If WWE could get these kids invested in their product, it would be a good investment


----------



## deadcool

Very good show. I hope AEW keeps producing such great PPVs.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> I honestly had not heard Floyd Mayweather had done anything after beating Conor McGregor.
> 
> So this guy is famous for...making videos?


It's a YouTuber bro, there's nothing complex about it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> I honestly had not heard Floyd Mayweather had done anything after beating Conor McGregor.
> 
> So this guy is famous for...making videos?


I'm not sure about his TV career or if he was famous before that but yeah, he's a social media influencer type with a big YouTube channel and as @Geeee pointed out a big fanbase that is willing to spend money.

A significant amount of people will likely buy Mania simply because Paul is on it.

As for the fight, you're not missing much. It was a work.


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> All Out was way, way fucking better.
> 
> This was really good, the ending hurt it though, while the ending of All Out took AEW to a different level.


Yeah. I’m not sure how anyone can argue against All Out 2021. Even the main event was better than this: Adam fucking Cole was in this main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Yeah. I’m not sure how anyone can argue against All Out 2021. Even the main event was better than this: Adam fucking Cole was in this main event.


the match was good, and i am no cole fan

but it was a solid main event


----------



## FrankieDs316

God Bless Sting. 

Also CM Punk on the media scrum took 2 shots at WWE. The man is still bitter all these years later. Time to let it go man.


----------



## Erik.

*Full Notes from AEW’s Post-Revolution Press Conference*








First up is *STING*


Sting says his heart was pumping on the splash off the platform
Sting says the goal of this current run is pay it forward to the locker room. Says Darby has taught him as much as he’s taught him.
Sting says Matt Hardy has done an outstanding job with Private Party. He’s been really impressed with them
Sting says he never envisioned himself working a match like what he did tonight in #AEW . He thought the cinematic match would be where it started. But Cody Rhodes and Tony Khan said Sting had kinetic energy and he could do real matches. Said Cody texted him today “game day.”
Comparing WCW to AEW, Sting says like back then with @EBischoff, it starts at the top here with @TonyKhan. Says Tony is like a player/coach. You want to work hard for him.
*JUNGLE BOY*


Jungle Boy says being a part of that match with those caliber of teams feels “really cool.” Says “you just feel things at a different level.”
Jungle Boy says he would like to have a singles run once this tag run ends, but he’s glad working with just about anyone now
Jungle Boy says Christian Cage has a level of polish that a lot of guys don’t have, and has brought a lot of in-ring things to he and Luchasaurus’ attention.
Jungle Boy puts over @DaxFTR and @CashWheelerFTR saying he’s learned a ton from working with them and would love to work with them again.
Jungle Boy says the structure for tag matches goes out the window when you have a third team involved. Says the story with the two other teams added a wrinkle in putting this match together.
Jungle Boy says he can't see a way Tony Khan buying ROH can be a bad thing. Says its exciting and will open up opportunities for wrestlers
Jungle Boy says he grew a ton during the pandemic. He gets really nervous before matches still. But when he’s out there, he feels he has improved a lot.
*CM PUNK*


CM Punk warns everyone he will probably cry and that he is very emotional.
CM Punk says this match was a love letter to Roddy Piper.
Punk gets asked about the AFI theme and starts crying. Says he loved ROH so much and he can’t explain how happy he is that “his footage” is in good hands. “It’s someone that will treat it well.” “It won’t get made into some hard to find tab on a shitty app people don’t know how to operate.”
CM Punk says first time he cried today was when they showed him the ring jacket. They replaced the skull and bones with a silhouette of Larry.
After his match, someone came up to Punk and told him they “do this” because of him. He didn’t know this person got into wrestling because of him.
Talks about his love for Bret Hart and how his career was cut short. “People go over to Saudi Arabia and get millions of dollars and that should have been Bret.” He gets emotional saying he continues to do his career because Bret didn’t get the chance.
Talks about the importance of second chances.
Says that “every single young kid back here” should be treated the way he wanted to be treated coming up from peers and management. “It’s important to listen to people”.
“From a youth movement standpoint, AEW is in really good hands.”
Punk says he has things going on filming wise that he can’t talk about.
This match tonight was an ode to Roddy Piper from both CM Punk and MJF, Punk says. Both were massively inspired by him
Says he is having the time of his life.
Names Piper, Savage, and Hart are some of the greatest of all time.
Says “a company” likes to live in a bubble and create their own idea of “who the greatest are”
CM Punk asks Sean Ross Sapp why Punk has him blocked on Twitter.
Punk says his reaction when Tony told him he was buying ROH was relief. Says that it was going to either Tony or Vince and he doesn’t want Vince to own any more of his footage. Says Vince owes enough of his footage.
Punk says that before he left WWE he was already asking questions about WWE Network royalties. Says his royalty checks have dwindled to nothing. “The boys get nothing.”
“I’m not saying this lightly. I could be done again. I’m having so much fun,” he says about how he felt about tonight and this program with MJF. He feels content.
Punk says he wants to go for the AEW championship but there are still people he wants to face there “just for wrestling sake”. Mentions AEW’s ranking system but says he thinks he’s doing pretty good.
Punk said that he’s learned “that there’s hope” from working with MJF. Mentions MJF loves the classics and loves references. Calls him a savant. Says MJF “watches some of the most obscure stuff”. “Knowing there’s kids like that who study the work, that gives me hope.” Punk also said that MJF doesn’t watch NJPW and thinks he hates it.
Says Harley Race taught him how to blade. “I think he’d be so god damn proud of me now.”
*HANGMAN*


Hangman says it excites him he still has the “target on his back”
When asked about how he stays focused when following everything on the card, “tonight was tough because it was a HELL of a show.” Says he feels scatterbrained with having a new child at home.
It was “oddly familiar” being with Cole again despite not working with him since 2017. “It was refreshing. When he left ROH he was THE MAN and I was up and coming. Being able to beat his ass today felt good.”
What would he like to see Tony do with ROH? “Whatever the hell he wants.” Says TK has a good track record and trusts him.
Was excited about AEW because all of his friends that were barely scraping by could earn a living.
“It’s tough knowing you have to follow every single bit of that” about the show. “That pressure is tough but I think it’s made me a better person in some ways. Maybe a worse one.”
After having a child at home, says he looks at wrestling differently. “I miss him.” Says he is more reckless in ring now because he feels like he wants to keep the title.
Is open to working with ROH. Doesn’t know what it means for the company going forward but “wouldn’t mind showing up.”
Doesn’t know what his next goal is besides trying to keep the belt. “It’s been rewarding to have people still with me after the emotional win.”
Using his platform as champion, he wants to be a good person. Wants to continuing giving people places to donate, wants to make people laugh.
Kayfabe answers a kid and says he should probably talk to Dark Order after tonight.
Says he searched for the Kane video from Twitter not knowing if it existed and it showed up on YouTube verbatim.
*TONY KHAN*


Asked about what he’s going to do with ROH, says he has a lot of plans. Plans to make more announcements and is in a very preliminary phase. Will have a lot more to say about it. “The distribution is a good question” and wants to continue ROH wrestling operations moving forward. Excited about past and future content.
About Regal: Was very surprised to see he was released, says he has a big connection with Danielson. Says Regal had a big contribution to making Bryan one of the GOATs. Says again he was very surprised he was released. Excited to have Regal behind the scenes and that he can teach everyone a lot. Came together very recently.
About potential crossovers with AEW and more music projects in the future: He’d like to put out more content with artists and more music crossovers. Says Adam Coles theme was the number one rock song on iTunes at some point.
Very excited about Swerve signing. “People had a pretty good idea he was headed here.”
On watching Punk fall in love with wrestling again, Tony says Punk has helped the business and that Punk helps get Tony excited about shows. Says he worked and collaborated with Punk to come up with the idea of The First Dance.
Says he’ll never forget the look in Darby’s eye when he told him to set up the promo alluding to Punk’s debut.
On potential creative for Swerve, he says he has a lot of possible plans. Wanted to debut a star for them for the future. Mentions again that he’s surprised he got released.
On the Swole tweet and future black representation on AEW: “I’ve always cared about that representation.” Mentions debuts like Swerve, Lee, AQA. Says he is always prioritizing the diversity and has made leaps and bounds. Mentions Jade’s great match tonight.
Talks about Sonjay Dutt has done a great job helping Jade. Says he liked Sonjay through the years. “It was someone that looked like me” and didn’t have a racist gimmick.
Gives Tay Conti credit. Mentions her growth over the year.
His plan for giving Spanish viewers more AEW? Working more with Warner Media. Wants to connect more with that audience. Goes back to the topic of diversity and we saw that tonight with Tay Conti, Sammy Guevara, Andrade. Name drops Garcia.
Says it’s only March but Sammy and Andrade and Darby on Rampage will be one of the best matches of the year.
What is his plan to bring in casual fans: Working with more media partners. Working with journalists to give them access and answer their questions. International partners like ITV, TSN, Fite.
Can’t comment on a streaming service but “that’s not all up to me.” Talks about all of the great content they have. “I think a streaming service would be good.”
About the order of the card, tried to build a flow to the show. Wouldn’t change a thing about it tonight. “Recently it’s been going really well.” Says fans have been doing high votes for Dynamite on Cagematch these past four weeks. Yeah, he referenced Cagematch. Gets feedback from wrestlers, coaches, etc.
On analytics: Is it just about PPV buys? Buys are a very important metric but live gate as well. Sold out crowd tonight. Very successful weekend overall. Important building connections. Says he had many opportunities this week to build fans for the future.
Says fans were great for all the matches and their reactions to Swerve and Regal.
Double or Nothing is close to sold out already.
On Paige Van Zandt or however you spell it. Won’t say if she’s signed or not and gives a Kayfabe answer about Wednesday’s Sammy/Scorp match. Says PVZ has been training and says she will likely be coming to AEW.
Says the wrestlers have been on the college campus they were centered around this week, he jokes.
Asked if he’ll ever put out a list of when wrestlers won’t be on tv, he says it might be a decent idea but some wrestlers don’t want that info out there.
Asked about Ricky Starks bump, says he’s okay and that his neck is okay.
Asked about where ROH’s “base” would be, says that he’s unsure. Mentions how ROH’s old hometown used to be Baltimore and talks about the area. Wants to respect ROH’s history but also wants to do things that “make sense” for him and media partners. Thinks he’ll be able to present a great version of ROH.
AFI theme for Punk question, what was the timetable? Said Punk knew he wanted to do it. Loves that wrestling fans are great and like the history. Says that they don’t need to be “beaten over the head” with blatant details.
Can’t say much about the future of Honor Club.
Plans to generate ROH content moving forward.
Says Sting, since he came in, has gone above and beyond and didn’t expect him to do what he’s done. Says sting loves what he’s doing and it’s an honor and pleasure to have him there.
On Matt Hardy, since his start at AEW, works hard. Puts in time in front of and behind the scenes.
Says he doesn’t like breaking up tag teams just because one get injured.
Asked about future plans for St Louis. Says he is working on it to make it up to them. Wants to bring a big show there. Tony is talking about Full Gear 2021, where he had to move the PPV to Minnesota due to scheduling issues with UFC
Says he tries to be honest. “Wrestlers don’t expect honesty.”
Reporter says he heard Sinclair still wants to air ROH. Tony said he had the support of his media partners during the acquisition. Can’t say much about details just yet going forward.
Asked about Chavo Guerrero. Tony says he’s about to call Chavo. Says he only missed one message from Chavo before he went to the media. Says he owes Chavo a phone call and was surprised that he did that since he knew it was a busy week for AEW. “Maybe he didn’t know it was such a busy week. I will talk to Chavo.”
Asked if ROH will be a developmental brand or a traveling brand, doesn’t give a clear answer. Wants to grow the casual fan base. Says ROH was a hardcore fan base. Won’t say what he wants to do with it in terms of the roster going forward but there are a lot of young wrestlers in and out of AEW.
Says Sinclair mentions the legacy of ROH was important to them.
*Tony Khan says he will be the booker for Ring of Honor.*
Asks reporters which NXT journalists like more. Original or 2.0. Mentions that vision is important.
Will he be bringing in anyone else to help with ROH responsibilities? Not sure. But name drops Regal, Ace Steel, Sonjay Dutt. Not against using active wrestlers he has to help with things backstage (in general, not ROH specific) like Danielson. He will continue soliciting ideas.
Plans for California shows? It’ll be a huge loop. It’ll be coming off of DoN, Owen winners. Mentions The Forum being a historic building.
California show was talked about before pandemic but obviously got changed.
Could we see anyone else new come to AEW or ROH from NJPW? Can’t say anything else about ROH but with AEW, he says yes. Praises working with NJPW and ease of business.
Praises Trent and his match with Jay White. Says Trent got hurt again in the battle royal. “It’s not a bad injury but I hope he’s going again soon.”
Thanks everyone again. Thanks the fans for giving them the opportunity.
*END*


----------



## rich110991

Young Bucks are awesome 🔥

Great show


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

A fairly decent event overall. It felt very much like a regular episode of Dynamite(only good)with a few ppv worthy moments mixed in. I skipped a bunch of matches that were either filler or had undesirable people in them or that had no story build up. What I did watch, or at least most of it was:

Hirsch/Statlander: So the babyface of the situation uses a weapon to cheat for the win? There's no way Statlander was the babyface in this feud after shaming Hirsch about her adoption situation,....right? Fans cheering a heel that picks on and shames someone with a early life misfortune. Why not have Hirsch be ruthless towards Statlander after Kris shows her sympathy? That would have made more sense and got Kris over in this feud. Bad story telling. Ok match for a pre-show. Statlander sucks in ring and gimmick wise, Hirsch has potential.

Ladder Match - Not very good considering they included comedy acts like Danhausen and Orange Cassidy. Ketih Lee would have been the best option to win, but Wardlow wasn't a bad idea, especially coupled with what they did later on in the show with him turning on MJF. It feels like it has purpose now. Have MJF take the TNT title off Guevara asap (like on Dynamite this wednesday) and then have Daniel Bryan feud with him for the title in a long program before dropping it to Bryan.

Cargill/Conti: god Tay sucks, she should be on Dark at best. This girl has been in a world title match and now the TBS title as well. She was the weakest person in the new years street fight and there are a few other women that would have been more believable against Cargill. Match was way too long, too many big move false finishes and it made Cargill look weak. If they're going to keep booking Cargill who is green as hell like Goldberg, then why not have her squash all of these jobber girls like Tay the same way Goldberg did until she runs into a real competitor that can beat her for the belt at some point? Jade looked better here than she did with Allie a few weeks ago. I liked the Mortal Kombat outfit, this green hair visual looks better on her than the white hair too.

PG Punk/MJF: Even though blood was warranted due to the rivalry, this went on way too long with too much indie deathmatch type stuff. It wasn't a bad match but it wasn't very good either, at least there was purpose behind why they were doing what they were doing. The second best shocking moment of the night happened though and was brilliant when Wardlow didn't give MJF the ring, that sets up a nice rivalry between these guys. They should have MJF cost Wardlow the TNT title as revenge. I'm not a fan of this PG era of CM Punk but him winning was the right call for this match, and he finally had his first match in AEW that didn't suck and made complete sense as to why he struggled in it.

Baker/Rosa: The new AEW womens strap looks like a real belt finally. The original title is trash with how small it is. Glad to see they freshened it up a bit. Best match of the night but it was too long. Too much interference from Rebel/Jamie. Britt should have beaten Rosa clean, and there was no need to have a mid-card talent like Rosa pin and tap Britt out while the refs back was turned. I understand she cheats to win as a heel but it shouldn't be with opponents that aren't credible. These two have decent chemistry, but this match wasn't as good as the one from March 2021. I was hoping Hayter was going to clothesline Britt when she held up the belt after the match. No arrival of free agents during the match, no turn from Hayter, no Martinez interfering..are they ever going to do something with this?

Mox/Bryan: Does AEW have to have blood in every single match? I understand Mox wanted to bleed with Bryan but its a bit much when its on every show all the time. Regals debut was great, easily the highlight of the night and I hope he becomes the manager and mouthpiece for this anti-AEW take over faction that they can start now. Both of these guys should be holding the world, TNT and tag titles within the next 30 days. Best thing they can do for the story line at this point and to make all the belts feel relevant. It's often that when all ex-WWE people are in the ring the show is instantly better. AEW should release 90% of their non-WWE 'talent' and just fill out the roster with real talent like these guys so they can put over the handful of AEW originals that have real potential.

Sting table spot was shocking but cool. Skipped the rest of that match.

Don Callis on the show was a negative, hopefully it doesn't mean Omega is returning soon.

I see Page kept his belt, good, now we don't have to sit through 6 months-1 year of Adam Cole as world champ, Page can drop it this Wednesday preferably to Mox or Danielson so we can get the product heading in the right direction, meanwhile the junior high club kids Red Dragon and Young Fucks can bicker back n forth over Adam Cole's affections keeping all of these tools out of the title picture.


----------



## DRose1994

Creative finish to the Bryan/Moxley match. Both guys look end up looking good — Regal coming out was cool and unexpected.

I thought Rosa was going over.

Didn’t care for the main event. Cole’s singles matches are like the Young Bucks tag matches. A million moves, they kick out of everything, a zillion false finishes and the real finish comes out of nowhere in a deflating way. Also, wtf is up with the Dark Order needing to be attached HEAVILY to Page? Every time the guy is out there they have to be as well. They make the whole fucking thing look like a joke. Even if they’re over with that audience, they’re low carders coming down to save your main eventer/world champ — it’s fucking silly.


----------



## RiverFenix

Britt vs Rosa went as I suspected - they're setting up a cage match in San Antonio in a few weeks between the two. With so much outside interference the only logical way to a fair and interference free match is inside a cage. That is the proper blow off to Britt vs Rosa given their history. It will likely Main Event that Dynamite and is in Rosa's home town. 

Having a title change last night would have got lost amongst the rest of the card and fall out.


----------



## thorn123

Wow. Just wow. What a show!

ps - when is Sting going to be talked about in terms of Mt Rushmore of GOATS. He has delivered at a high level in five decade.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> I guess that camera guy was just really scared of covid..it's gotta be hot up in there to be fully sleeved, gloved, and with a full face mask.


Long-term camera man booking


----------



## Geert Wilders

A good show. Time to push Adam Cole down the card.

MJF Punk was an absolute bloodbath. I am genuinely surprised that punk was able to finish the match. It looked like he lost half of his blood. Is probably anaemic at this stage.

Moxley Danielson was hard as expected. The ending could’ve been done better - main gripe.

Darbys coffin drop didn’t even hit Hardy. Stings table spot was a holy shit moment. 60 whatever year old man running around like he Darby.


----------



## Sad Panda

50 dollars well spent. Enjoyed majority of the show immensely.


----------



## MaseMan

Great show...can't really add much to what's already been discussed in this thread. I would say the only match that was a slight disappointment was Britt vs Rosa...I really thought Rosa was going to win. The match wasn't "bad", but it didn't seem to click at times. It seems certain they're setting up a rematch where Thunder Rosa finally wins the belt in San Antonio, which explains why they probably held back in this match. 

My personal favorite match was probably Moxley vs Danielson (though the dog collar match was epic as well). Just a good, old school, hard hitting match, with a lot of technical submission wrestling thrown in. And Regal showing up and teasing an alliance? Awesome.

I was surprised we saw four title matches, but no changes. I think Scorpio is going to beat Sammy on Dynamite, and serve as a transition to Wardlow, though.


----------



## 3venflow

My rankings of matches from best to worst:

1. Punk vs. MJF
2. Danielson vs. Moxley
3. Kingston vs. Jericho
4. Bucks vs. Jurassics vs. reDRagon
5. Hangman vs. Cole
6. House of Black vs. Death Triangle (buy-in)
7. Face of the Revolution ladder match
8. Darby/Sting/Sammy vs. AHFO
9. Leyla vs. Statlander (buy-in)
10. Hook vs. QT (buy-in)
11. Jade vs. Tay
12. Britt vs. Thunder Rosa

I'd rate 1 to 5 all 8/10 or more.

The general match quality was exceptionally high and you won't find many PPVs as good top to bottom. Modern PPVs lack the huge superstars and strong characterizations of the 90s but in terms of match quality blow them away for the most part.

Punk vs. MJF may be remembered as one of the best feuds post-wrestling boom based on two excellent matches and a four-month storyline that didn't get boring and was enthralling. A shame it has to end really but now is probably the right time and it can be revisted in future with the world title on the line. Max vs. Wardlow is a good way for him to follow up. Not sure what's next for Punk, maybe one of those transitional feuds?

Mox vs. Danielson didn't have as much heat as it might have due to card placement, but I didn't feel it mattered much because it felt Japanese with the audio catching all the crunches and slaps of the heavy strikes. It felt like an intense, brutal fight and the aftermath was just great.

Jericho vs. Kingston was the biggest surprise of the show and was Jericho's best work since his New Japan + early AEW stuff. He looked mobile and motivated. In a way it almost seemed wasteful to have a remotivated Jericho lose, but Eddie earned his big PPV win.

I feel like the main event did a very good job of involving fans after five hours of wrestling, which had seen the crowd die off for the most part. Cole was very over given his NXT/Orlando connections and the match felt shorter than the 26 minutes it was. I did not like the overbooking (only time I'd say that on the show which is an improvement from times gone by when there was tons of overbooking) or the overabundance of superkicks late on, but they worked a really good world title match. All of Hangman's title matches have been pretty damn good, though I would rate this below the Danielson duology and Archer match.

The Bucks are public enemy number one around here but again they delivered on PPV. I find a lot of modern spot matches tiresome but the Bucks on PPV are basically the creme de la creme of this style. This match didn't really follow any ruleset, but if you accept it within the context of 'almost anything goes' is was super smooth and well worked.

Ladder Match was near perfectly produced with lots of creativity and a nice flow to it. AEW's multi-person matches are often messy, but between this and the ladder match with Mox/Hangman/Andrade/Matt/Mox/etc. back on Dynamite in October plus Sammy vs. Cody, they're delivering when a ladder is involved. A further coming of age for Wardlow.

Sting's table spot was one for the highlight reel and the tornado trios match was better than it had any right to be. I've stuck up for the guy and will say Andrade has fucking ruled *in the ring* of late. If they perfected his character and gave him a smoking valet like Salina, I think he could rise higher.

The women's matches were the main disappointment, though Jade vs. Tay may have overdelivered very slightly. Britt and Thunder Rosa was a bore - they will probably have a better match in Texas coming up, but man, that paled so much compared to their Lights Out match which was probably an anomaly they'll never match again.

Overall, this was an incredible PPV. Even the pre-show had quality, especially the House of Black vs. Death Triangle match which RULED. I'd say it beats All Out 2021 in match quality (though it could be argued Bucks vs. Lucha Bros was the best match of both shows - it's close), but perhaps not in influence and 'moments', since that had the double debut of Danielson and Cole, Minoru Suzuki's surprise appearance, and of course Punk's first match in seven years.

One negative about this show is, unfortunately, JR again. It was a great show but didn't have great commentary from him. Replace him with someone younger, more 'with it' and you have a better product. AEW is fast, fresh and a young alternative, so it seems weird at this point to still have JR as the voice of the company.

The other thing is perhaps the length. Pre-show included, it was a marathon five hours of wrestling. I'm a workrate guy and *love* that AEW let the guys and girls go out there to work the matches they want, but there is a precedent now of the PPVs losing the fans a bit towards the end. It's not just this show, but even main events like Mox vs. MJF lacked great heat if I recall correctly. Is there an argument for making their PPVs two-nighters if they don't want to add more to the four they do?


----------



## deadcool

It had couple of goofs/botches for sure.

Baker/Rosa --> Referee clearly saw the chairshot and did nothing. Should have been a DQ.
6 man match --> Darby didnt even connect with the coffin drop.

Overall a good show.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think MJF needs to beat Wardlow in their feud blow off. In a role reversal of sorts, Michael Wardlow gains enough in a hard fought loss to MJF, and shows he was more than just a meat head protector but a very near equal that could be better with more experience. 

Sky winning TNT title would be a mistake - dude isn't over, stop trying to make it happen. MJF is obviously going to take Wardlow's TNT Title shot and there is history between Sammy and MJF to have that match instantly more interesting. And Wardlow can make his final break by costing MJF the title there.


----------



## DUD

I'd give it an 8/10. It was the opposite to All Out in the sense that I really enjoyed the bulk of this PPV but the ending felt flat, whilst for All Out I thought the bulk of it was OK but the ending knocked it out the park.

- Glad Leyla Hirsch won. Feels a bit weird seeing people want her to lose after Kris Statlander's adoption comment the other week. Whoever vetoed that as a comment for a face has issues.

- Hope that's on the end of QT Marshall on TV.

- Opener served its purpose. Looking forward to seeing what they do with Jericho now. I think they'll make the Inner Circle breakup focus on him turning heel when ideally the focus should be on elevating Sammy.

- Ignoring the stupidity of these pointless referees it was good seeing Jurassic Express finally getting a big win. I'm not against them being tag champs but seeing them defend the titles repeatedly against jobbers was a waste of everybody's time. Dont think this loss hurt euther ReDragon or Young Bucks either. There's plenty of good teams for Jurassic Express to feud with.

- Ladder match was fine given the competitors. Hopefully TK will treat it as a learning curve. You need your Dante Martin, Matt Sydal spot monkeys in that sort of environment. I'm slightly surprised how quickly they've made TK's huge announcement look like just another guy on the roster.

- JRs "You don't need to read it just sign it" flat voice when Swerve signed his contract was brilliant. That said he seemed fed up for half the show.

- Jade Cargill is what it is. I had quite a bit of hope for the women's divison after All Out but seeing a flat Tay Conti get two title shots at successive PPVs makes me think it hasn't gone the way people had hoped six months ago.

- MJF / CM Punk match was 100% the right way to go about things. Looking forward to seeing what both guys do. This loss has done far less harm than the loss to Jericho did at All Out.

- The new women's title belt is a big improvement. Hopefully they can book some legitimate challengers for Britt Baker now as through no fault of her own this reign is feeling a little flat.

- Bryan Danielson and Jon Moxley had a far better ending than anybody intended. I marked out for William Regal. I honestly think this could be one of the most important signings they've ever made for several reasons.

- The six man tag match was surprisingly wild. You'd be livid if you went for a toilet break for that match. Obviously some big spots didn't make sense but it was designed to be a car crash which was a little unexpected given its place on the card.

- The main event felt a little flat. I think a turn for Hangman may be on the card as the majority of people got better receptions than him. I was waiting for something big to happen but it never did.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Agree with you guys on JR. Tony already plays the older neutral curmudgeon on commentary so you don’t need 2 guys like that.

Replace JR with either smart ass heel Callis, or high energy Ranallo and the commentary gets way better


----------



## Jedah

Overall, this was one of their weaker PPVs.

The ladder match (mostly because of how well they presented Wardlow), Mox/Danielson, and Punk/MJF were great. Punk/MJF was MOTN.

If you haven't watched the show. Watch those three. You won't lose much by skipping the rest.


----------



## Prosper

Revolution sitting at a 9.02 on CageMatch so far.


----------



## MC

AEW Revolution 2022 - 06/03/2022
*Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Kingston*
Needless to say, this was unexpected. Jericho goes out and has an 90s All Japan inspired sprint. Nothing as good as the original can give you but the effort from Jericho and Kingston is always admirable. Immediately Jericho gets dropped on his head, sending the match into its second guy right away. Unfortunately, Jericho’s strikes in the strike exchange were awful but he had some of the better suplexes of the match. Kingston clearly put this together although Jericho has the stand out spots of the match. So it’s a good combined effort. Kingston’s Stretch Plum was bad though. ****1/4

AEW World Tag Team Title Three Way Match: Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus) (w/Christian Cage) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)*
Certainly one of those impressive sort of matches that wows the crowd and keeps a good pace. But I can never lose myself during these matches unless they are crafted by the Dragon Gate crew. However there are hardly any faults to point out either. Even Luchasaurus had a strong performance. Jungle Boy being the FIP seemed like the only real hook of the match, in which he was solid in being as he’s over with the crowd and has some nice offence. The Bucks have their spots as do reDragon. But they tend to get lost amongst each other and it becomes a match that’s fun in the moment but hard to recall in remembrance. ****

Face Of The Revolution Ladder Match: Christian Cage vs. Orange Cassidy vs. Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricky Starks vs. Wardlow*
The stipulation is beyond tiresome but, no doubt thanks to Christian, this slowed down a little and had actual thought put into it so it wasn’t just a random ladder match that everyone forgets within the hour. Orange Cassidy links into this as well. I’ve grown bored of his gimmick but he was excellent in the match and had some terrific spots like him doing the Terry Funk spot into skinning the cat and almost reaching the sonic ring. This had plenty of moments crafted around the bigger men which I probably would’ve enjoyed more if they weren’t preceded by the awful “take the moment in” spot. You’re not in WWE, so just wrestle! But I still enjoyed Hobbs absolutely wrecking himself on a running tackle to Keith Lee, missing and splating on the floor. And the table spot that took Keith Lee and Hobbs out of the match was cool. Naturally the worst part of the match was Danhausen’s run in which was made redundant immediately as Ricky Starks, who Danhausen prevented winning, climbed back up right after to complete the finish with Wardlow. Utterly pointless. Speaking of the finish, Starks, who has history with neck injury landing on his neck from a powerbomb. Ouch! ***1/2

*Dog Collar Match: CM Punk vs. MJF*
I’m glad that these two were able to have their great match earlier in the year because this was a tad disappointing. Perhaps it's because I was expecting a MOTYC and I got the 2nd best match of the night (up-to this point). This hit plenty of the notes needed to complete the story and transition it to Wardlow vs MJF. This is excellent in the early portions with Punk blading and getting reams of blood all over and MJF cowering away like a total chickenshit. This had MJF selling his hand beautifully as well, which was made better when the Anaconda Vice became a factor. But somewhere among everything, this match lost me. The momentum halted and it was a rare occasion that the crowd agreed as they stopped cheering for a good while too. Punk’s beatdown on MJF was shockingly heatless, despite the double blood and the true back and forth portion was forgettable and equally as lacking. The finish was good with Wardow finally showing his true colours in wonderful fashion. It’s a let down but that’s due to high expectations. ***1/2

*AEW Women's World Title Match: Dr. Britt Baker DMD (c) vs. Thunder Rosa*
Bad. *1/2

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley*
This made me appreciate MJF vs Punk a little more. I considered that a disappointment. But this was truly a disappointment. This had potential with the blood and stylistic choices but this was so tame and dull to watch. Moxley tries hard and can actually hit hard on occasion but for whatever reason, his chemistry with Bryan was lacking. The grappling aspects weren’t particularly good (nor were they bad) and the stiff action didn’t translate to interesting wrestling. The crowd died after Punk/MJF and until William/Steven Regal came out, the crowd was dead for this too. Shockingly average. The finish was beyond awful, too. Bryan just lets Moxley pin him after spending far too much in the hold and does very little to try and get the shoulder up, only to feign surprise at the three. For all the talk that Bryan is flawless and perfect, this was a pretty bad effort from him. **1/2

The other two I've yet to see the last two main events. I will likely never watch the main event because I don't like either wrestler and that would be a waste of my time but I'll check out the semi main as that sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole vs. Page was a fucking banger. The feud and build may have been underwhelming and say whatever you want about how dull Page is as champion and how small Cole is but these two absolutely killed it in that main event. Drawn out, well paced, didn't get too crazy with the overbooking and a good finish **** 1/2


----------



## barelypure

So I'm just now starting to watch Revolution. I knew Jericho was a little pudgy but I had no idea how blubbery Kingston was. Dude needs a gym and miss a few meals
It's always bothered me to see a wrestler move over to the correct position for a move. Chris should have put Eddie in place rather than watching Eddie slide over for the lion sault
What a crap end. Jericho's neck wasn't twisted.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> Revolution sitting at a 9.02 on CageMatch so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 118164


accurate rating


----------



## Martyn

Great show. I’ve watched bits of it this morning and couldnt help it but to order the ppv even though I really wanted to skip this one as the prices due to war in Europe are skyrocketing at the moment.
CM Punk old school entrance was magic. I’ve been almost crying as it brings back memories from many many years ago…


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I give the PPV a 8 out of 10.

The biggest negative takes for me:
Conti and Guevara need to drop the "im crazy" thing.
Too many ads for next shows during matches on ppv.
PPV lenght wasnt the problem since the crowd was in to the Trios Match and the main event but they should have given MJF vs Punk the main event.
Danielson vs Moxley and the Womens Match suffered following up that match.

Anything else was good to great. Good storytelling and good wrestling. MJF vs Punk the MotN for me and either the Trios Match or the Tag Team Title Match the second best match.
That House of Black match could have been on PPV it was really good. Eddie vs Y2J was a good opener.


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole vs. Page was a fucking banger. The feud and build may have been underwhelming and say whatever you want about how dull Page is as champion and how small Cole is but these two absolutely killed it in that main event. Drawn out, well paced, didn't get too crazy with the overbooking and a good finish **** 1/2


Yep, Adam Page vs Adam Cole is currently my personal top MOTY from AEW so far.

It was basically like an awesome NXT TakeOver main event, which is pretty much everything I wanted from this match. They also didn't go overboard with kicking out after finishers, and you KNEW the finish was coming the moment Page hit the Last Shot on Cole near the end; so it's also similar to a usual NJPW main event where the finishers are mostly protected.

Dark Order's quick appearance made sense too since it was just a convenient way to get rid of ReDRagon.

The action throughout the match was great. Some of the counters were awesome. There were some cool spots too. Some of the close near-falls were engaging to the point where you thought Cole had a genuine chance of winning. The crowd was REALLY hot for this main event (which justified its placement on this card). The match was apparently 26 minutes too, but it felt a LOT shorter than that.

Page delivers yet another great banger to his world title reign, and Cole earned his spot around the main event scene


----------



## FabioLight

My scores:
*Hook vs QT* - ok match, Hook got the win as expected. Hopefully he can start having his real first feud soon.

*House of Black vs PAC/Eric Redbeard/Penta Oscuro* was really cool and Buddy Murphy is ripped af. House of Black seemed good coming out of it, this could've replaced Jade vs Tay.

*Eddie vs Jericho* - I enjoyed it and was happy Eddie finally won the big one. Jericho seems ready for another main event push to be honest. The match wasn't perfect but it was a good opener and entertaining.

*Trio teams tag titles match* - I was cool but filled with spots and false finishers. I don't like any of the involved teams and the outcome was obvious as well but it was a good trio tag match. Hopefully PnP can take the titles soon. I really don't dig Jurassic express as a team much less as champions. Jungle boy needs to go solo and change his name/looks.

*Ladder match* - Entertaining and the right guy won. I always like ladder matches but I wasn't expecting much from this one due to the people involved. The TNT scene definitely needs a boost and after this I hope MJF/Wardlow take over the title. I really like Stars and he deserves more. They should start elevating the prestige of the FTW title because the roster is big af. 

*TBS title - Jade vs Tay *- weird kiss at the start and an okay match. I'm not feeling this Jade streak but then again the women's division is screaming lack of talent/quality/people on a higher level. They really need/should bring Ember Moon (at least she can work in the ring).

*CM vs MJF* - great finish with Wardlow but I didn't feel it. Still great match, probably one of the best of the night.

*Brit Baker vs Rosa* - disappointing and Baker's reign has been underwhelming to say the least. Hopefully, they can start building the feud with Hayter soon. There is literally no one left but her on the women's division. 

*Moxley vs Bryan* - didn't like the finish but marked for William Regal. Thought it was the best decision and hopefully Regal can kinda be part of this new faction/team. 

*Tornado trio match* - cool match, thought Jeff was going to show up. I just wish they didn't due the TNT triple threat match 2 days before. It was a good "extreme" match with good bumps and again a good use of Sting.

*Hangman vs Cole* - I gotta check this again because for a 3 hour event I was already tired of watching wrestling. The feud had no heat so I didn't really care nor believed that Cole was gonna take the title. Still a good display by the champion. There is something missing with Hangman's reign and I can't quite put my finger on it but I think it's mostly due to the booking. 

Overall it was an entertaining show but definitely not one of the best they had. I feel like they keep holding back on feuds/matches when right now they shouldn't.


----------



## 3venflow

Current AEW PPV ratings on Cagematch:

1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
2. Double or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.01*
4a. Revolution 2022 - *8.94*
4b. Full Gear 2020 - *8.94*
6. Double or Nothing 2021 - *8.82*
7. Revolution 2020 - *8.60*
8. Double or Nothing 2020 - *8.46*
9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
10. All Out 2019 - *8.10*
11. Fyter Fest 2019 - *7.75*
12. Revolution 2021 - *6.93*
13. Fight for the Fallen 2019 - *6.75*
14. All Out 2020 - *5.88*

So right now, the concensus there is Revolution is joint fourth best PPV in AEW history, though it's fine margins and a few ratings can change that. What is clear is that All Out last year is still clearly the highest rated AEW PPV. Revolution had higher match quality but All Out had the 'holy shit' factor of several big debuts and Punk's in-ring return. Interestingly, Full Gear 2021 is currently higher than Revolution 2022. I thought Full Gear was also incredible, just not All Out level.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Current AEW PPV ratings on Cagematch:
> 
> 1. *All Out 2021* - *9.56*
> 2. Double or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
> 3. *Full Gear 2021* - *9.01*
> 4a. *Revolution 2022* - *8.94*
> 4b. Full Gear 2020 - *8.94*
> 6. Double or Nothing 2021 - *8.82*
> 7. Revolution 2020 - *8.60*
> 8. Double or Nothing 2020 - *8.46*
> 9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
> 10. All Out 2019 - *8.10*
> 11. Fyter Fest 2019 - *7.75*
> 12. Revolution 2021 - *6.93*
> 13. Fight for the Fallen 2019 - *6.75*
> 14. All Out 2020 - *5.88*
> 
> So right now, the concensus there is Revolution is joint fourth best PPV in AEW history, though it's fine margins and a few ratings can change that. What is clear is that All Out last year is still clearly the highest rated AEW PPV. Revolution had higher match quality but All Out had the 'holy shit' factor of several big debuts and Punk's in-ring return. Interestingly, Full Gear 2021 is currently higher than Revolution 2022. I thought Full Gear was also incredible, just not All Out level.


It's just clear how much Bryan and Punk add to the product.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Revolution is the best PPV for AEW in many regards (match quality, individual matches build up, setting up future stories). However All Out did have more a spectacle to it with it being Punk's first match in almost 8 years. That and the Bryan debut at the end of the show was big. Couple those with some of the matches being great, and while I don't think it's really that close in quality to Revolution, I certainly can understand what sets that one up higher to people. Honestly, I might even say Full Gear was better in overall match quality than All Out.

For the heck of it, here's how I'd rank all the matches between the last 3 shows (I'll note though that ratings do change over time, and generally when they change they go lower. So it's possible that happens with this Revolution PPV once I've had some more time to process everything):

1. Jericho/Kingston
2. Moxley/Bryan
3. Punk/MJF
4. Miro/Kingston
5. Page/Cole
6. Lucha Bros/Young Bucks
7. Page/Omega
8. Punk/Kingston
9. Face of Revolution Ladder Match
10. MJF/Darby
11. Miro/Bryan
12. Sting-Darby-Sammy/AHFO
13. Jurassic Express/Young Bucks/ReDragon
14. Mox/Kojima
15. Punk/Darby
16. Baker/Conti
17. Baker/Statlander
18. Jurassic Express-Christian/Super Elite
19. Jericho/MJF
20. Baker/Rosa
21. Lucha Bros/FTR
22. Omega/Christian
23. Cody-Pac/Black-Andrade
24. Inner Circle/American Top Team
25. Casino Battle Royale
26. Jade/Tay
27. Show/QT

One thing I can definitely appreciate about AEW is they really don't do rematches on PPVs from prior PPVs... at least not usually in quick succession. I didn't have to specify which PPV any of the matches above happened. I think though there's too many matches per show sometimes and they should generally keep the shows around 3 hours. Going back and looking at a lot of the matches, I definitely think there's plenty that didn't need to be on the PPV they were on. Not even just the bottom ones (because for example I think the Casino Battle Royale did belong on the PPV despite how weak it was), but even something like Sting-Darby-Sammy vs. AHFO really didn't need to be on the show even if it did turn out to be a great match.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Current AEW PPV ratings on Cagematch:
> 
> 1. All Out 2021 - *9.56*
> 2. Double or Nothing 2019 - *9.11*
> 3. Full Gear 2021 - *9.01*
> 4a. Revolution 2022 - *8.94*
> 4b. Full Gear 2020 - *8.94*
> 6. Double or Nothing 2021 - *8.82*
> 7. Revolution 2020 - *8.60*
> 8. Double or Nothing 2020 - *8.46*
> 9. Full Gear 2019 - *8.14*
> 10. All Out 2019 - *8.10*
> 11. Fyter Fest 2019 - *7.75*
> 12. Revolution 2021 - *6.93*
> 13. Fight for the Fallen 2019 - *6.75*
> 14. All Out 2020 - *5.88*
> 
> So right now, the concensus there is Revolution is joint fourth best PPV in AEW history, though it's fine margins and a few ratings can change that. What is clear is that All Out last year is still clearly the highest rated AEW PPV. Revolution had higher match quality but All Out had the 'holy shit' factor of several big debuts and Punk's in-ring return. Interestingly, Full Gear 2021 is currently higher than Revolution 2022. I thought Full Gear was also incredible, just not All Out level.


the last 4 PPVs have been fookin’ stellar


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the last 4 PPVs have been fookin’ stellar


They'll never ever have a bad PPV again at this point. DON will probably surpass Revolution assuming we get MJF/Wardlow and Punk/Hangman with possibly even Omega/Cole and a Moxley/Bryan tag match. Thunder Rosa will also be defending, meaning that the quality of the women's match on the show should be much higher.


----------



## omaroo

Another really good ppv.

Enjoyed the opener and the tag title match. 

Punk/MJF was quality but did go on for too long. 

Bryan/Mox was a good match also but thought could have been even better. 

Women's title match was average as was the TBS title match. They really need more quality workers like moon, storm, tessa as women's division is bad and is not improving. 

Main event was decent but couldn't get into as much because of generic Cole. 

Overall AEW always has great to awesome ppvs. They never have had a poor ppv from memory. 

I think DON will surpass this event as card will be even bigger I imagine.


----------



## Mainboy

Just finished watching it.

Punk/MJF, Bryan/Moxley was great.

Wardlow is a star.


----------



## TripleG

While the show was very good, it showed how AEW (and other wrestling companies quite honestly) can learn to cut back and structure their shows better. 

This was something that WWE used to have down to a science, even during their bad years, but now even all of their PPVs are overly bloated. 

For AEW, the show was too long, the matches were, for the most part, too long, and they could have done with some trimming down. 

It felt like the show peaked with the Dog Collar match. That was the highlight. That was the shining match and it took the wind out of the sails for the rest of the show. With a little restructuring and shortening in places, this could have been avoided. 

1) First of all, if you are going to have a PPV go over 3 hours, have a damn intermission. Heck, I remember some old PPVs having kind of a "Promo break" where they took a rest from the action and showed some post match reactions from some of the winners and losers (Look at Summerslam 1991 for a great example of this)
2) If you are going to have Mox and Danielson both bleed, do not have them follow a total bloodbath in Punk/MJF. Put that one on beforehand and let the Dog Collar Match top it. The Mox/Danielson match could have also shaved a few minutes off. 
3) The Women's Title match did not need to be near 20 minutes. The whole point is that Britt is using outside interference to cheat and keep the title to set up a cage match later. You can tell that same story in half the time. 
4) No match on the preshow should be going over 7-8 minutes. The Hook match and the Hirsch/Statlander match were fine, but that tag match went way too long and risks burning out the crowd before the show even starts
5) Spotfests are just car crashes and do not need to go that long. The Ladder Match and Tag Title Matches edging towards 20 minutes is a excessive, especially back to back. Those could have easily been trimmed down and still gotten the main points across (Bucks/reDRagon build up, Wardlow's big moment, Hoss fights in the ladder match, etc.)

I am not averse to long matches, but not EVERY match needs to go long, and there is room for filler material to give people a break rather than expecting people to keep the same level of energy up from start to finish. 

I did really enjoy most of the show. Kingston Vs. Jericho was great, and I loved the Dog Collar match, and there was plenty of stuff to enjoy. It was just too much as a whole. Scale back a little.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Wrong thread.


----------

